# Cringy tarantula videos



## Venom1080

I see em all the time. Link them here so we can get mad together. 

Here's this for starters....

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 4 | Funny 8 | Sad 10 | Award 1


----------



## boina

I'm not clicking that. I need to watch my blood pressure. Also, there's no 'mad' icon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Funny 13


----------



## miss moxie

I dunno what I hate more: carelessness, ignorance, stupidity, or girls doing their make up and curling their hair before showing off their tarantulas like "Hot girls can be edgy too!!!"

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 10 | Funny 7


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Also, ample cleavage is a must.

No, really. it is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Disagree 2 | Funny 11 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

Note to self: Do not handle a tarantula if you talk with your hands XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Funny 13


----------



## Venom1080

Grace Cannell said:


> Note to self: Do not handle a tarantula if you talk with your hands XD


Agreed. I thought she was gonna throw it any second.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Walker253

Can we at least get to 60 frames a second? I couldn't get through 2 minutes of that video.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grace Cannell

Venom1080 said:


> Agreed. I thought she was gonna throw it any second.


I thought so too, I got vicarious motion sickness for that tarantula

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moakmeister

I haven't seen the video yet but she's hot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Disagree 16 | Funny 8


----------



## Venom1080

Walker253 said:


> Can we at least get to 60 frames a second? I couldn't get through 2 minutes of that video.


Its just bad. Nothing too special. I made it 7 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

I'm waiting for you guys to start sharing too.


----------



## miss moxie



Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 12 | Sad 6 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080

miss moxie said:


>


What a brilliant display of idiocy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 25


----------



## miss moxie

@Venom1080 He's got more on his channel. All his tarantula handling is done with OWs or Psalmopoeus. He's one of *those* sort of keepers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Venom1080

miss moxie said:


> @Venom1080 He's got more on his channel. All his tarantula handling is done with OWs or Psalmopoeus. He's one of *those* sort of keepers.


Oh goody..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DadsGlasses

"I'm not going to be holding her the whole video because I don't want to stress her out." Apparently she just wants to stress the T out at the beginning of the video while she's waving her hand around while talking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie

Venom1080 said:


> Oh goody..


Shocker -- Another T almost gets away from him. An LP I think. I forgot to mention that one. It's the only NW I saw with a quick glance. I didn't want to watch anymore. I've watched some in the past and don't want to give him more views.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## OliverWhatever

miss moxie said:


> Shocker -- Another T almost gets away from him. An LP I think. I forgot to mention that one. It's the only NW I saw with a quick glance. I didn't want to watch anymore. I've watched some in the past and don't want to give him more views.


Does clicking on it just to dislike have any positive impact on the channel at all?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Venom1080

OliverWhatever said:


> Does clicking on it just to dislike have any positive impact on the channel at all?


I think it adds a view. But for a small channel with no ads for revenue, it does practically nothing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987

I wonder how he moves with balls the size of the sun. I'm scared to death to handle even harmless versicolor slings.

Edit: Even an escaping cricket makes me scream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Venom1080

efmp1987 said:


> I wonder how he moves with balls the size of the sun. I'm scared to death to handle even harmless versicolor slings.
> 
> Edit: Even an escaping cricket makes me scream.


All his brains went to his balls. 
This kind of behaviour isn't cool, or ballsy. It's just stupid. I don't give a sh** if he gets bit. I do care about the spiders that depend on him for proper care however. 

This is a moronic stunt, nothing more. I'm sad you think this is cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 7


----------



## efmp1987

Venom1080 said:


> All his brains went to his balls.
> This kind of behaviour isn't cool, or ballsy. It's just stupid. I don't give a sh** if he gets bit. I do care about the spiders that depend on him for proper care however.
> 
> This is a moronic stunt, nothing more. I'm sad you think this is cool.


I didnt say its cool.  I dont want to handle my pets because a surprise nip might cause me to instinctively flick it away.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie

I've said it before, I'll say it again: The only adjective that can properly describe the balls of people like that goofus is "numb" as in they're numb nuts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## efmp1987

Here's another. Knowing the speed of Old Worlds, that T could've lunged at him.






Edit: Owner disabled sharing probably. Scared to get trashed by other keepers. LMAO.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 3 | Sad 4


----------



## Mila

Nothing says informative quality content like having to flash your cleavage for views. 
I've said it before I'll say it again: dogs are for petting tarantulas are for looking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kendricks

efmp1987 said:


> I wonder how he moves with balls the size of the sun. I'm scared to death to handle even harmless versicolor slings.
> 
> Edit: Even an escaping cricket makes me scream.


There's a difference between courage and blatant stupidity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## efmp1987

Kendricks said:


> There's a difference between courage and blatant stupidity.


Okay I admit - I used the wrong noun. -_-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ekmonks

All I'm saying is this is the first thing that popped into my mind when it started.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Moakmeister said:


> I haven't seen the video yet but she's hot.


Ma va là <--- used in Italy for say "oh, c'mon now".

Come here in Italy, if we throw a little stone together that stone will bounce in the (quite empty) head of 20 Italian 'hot' ones.

You can say "I'm from the Lone Star State, baby"  and only for that (they will think about those crappy ignorant stars tattoos, not Texas) boom, in da bed.

Only cons is those Italian Ladies nuts are jealous as ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays

miss moxie said:


> I dunno what I hate more: carelessness, ignorance, stupidity, or girls doing their make up and curling their hair before showing off their tarantulas like "Hot girls can be edgy too!!!"


Except she (the girl in the video) isn't hot at all. 


efmp1987 said:


> Owner disabled sharing probably. Scared to get trashed by other keepers. LMAO.


The comments on the video are also disabled. I went to read them because I was interested in the bashing this guy would receive, but nope. He must have received plenty for the comments to be disabled.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie

efmp1987 said:


> Here's another. Knowing the speed of Old Worlds, that T could've lunged at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Owner disabled sharing probably. Scared to get trashed by other keepers. LMAO.


Oh. My. God. "I'm being nice to you." NO? You're not??? You're literally forcing her out of her HOME and poking at her???? How the NORTH DAKOTA is that being nice?!

WHY ARE YOU BEING A GRUMP? Idk maybe it's because you FORCED HER OUT OF HER HOME AND POKED AT HER REPEATEDLY? I've never wanted someone to get tagged so badly in my life.

"Stop, I don't want you running across the room." Then leave her alone??

I'm literally so worked up right now. This mother Ohio is the biggest Utah head I've ever god Florida seen. He literally is treating her like she's a dog who's play-fighting with him. This delusional Wisconsin for brains needs a lobotomy. 

Note: The States are curse words.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Funny 5 | Love 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Well ok, I've just saw her YT channel main page with those lovely black cat (I have one as well) and rats and bizarre black/yellow fish and whatnot, so I admit I don't have the will to go further or to 'debunk' what she say


----------



## miss moxie

Oh here's one, I just found.






First of all, he's not being a *total* idiot (aka holding an OW or poking at it for no reason). He just suffered from a severe case of PPP-- Pee Poor Planning. But he's trying to pack up an OBT without having thought the process out completely and the mistakes just keep coming. This one is cringey in a "OH LORT I CAN'T WATCH" way. I haven't even finished the video I'm so tense. Going to have to take a cigarette break before I can finish it, and I don't even smoke cigarettes anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX



Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 9


----------



## AmberDawnDays

miss moxie said:


> Oh. My. God. "I'm being nice to you." NO? You're not??? You're literally forcing her out of her HOME and poking at her???? How the NORTH DAKOTA is that being nice?!
> 
> I'm literally so worked up right now. This mother Ohio is the biggest Utah head I've ever god Florida seen. He literally is treating her like she's a dog who's play-fighting with him. This delusional Wisconsin for brains needs a lobotomy.
> 
> Note: The States are curse words.


Such a potty mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX

miss moxie said:


>


What I love is at 1:10. 

A mattress on the wall, wood on the other, things everywhere the floor... not even if a 'zombie' invasion happened

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## miss moxie

Chris LXXIX said:


> What I love is at 1:10.
> 
> A mattress on the wall, wood on the other, things everywhere the floor... not even if a 'zombie' invasion happened


Housekeeping talents or lack thereof aside, that is the WORST place to handle any tarantula. Clutter all over the place. Tons of hiding spots. What a waste of oxygen. 

One of my favorite parts is when he gets to his feet as a tarantula he can't see runs down. Like there was *no* possible way he'd accidentally step on her, he's an *expert*. 

My other favorite part is when he says he's looking for an MM P. fasciata for her. LIKE??? I would never trust you with one of my spider's exuviae let alone a living one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987

AmberDawnDays said:


> Such a potty mouth.


Master the art of potty mouth, one must. One day an HMac climb up your arm, will. Express your feelings then, you must.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Leila

Yikes.

I am speechless. Ok, maybe not.

We have a girl with poop eyebrows talking about climbing sticks for terrestrials "because tarantulas are like spiders"; a guy handling and almost stomping on a Pokie-

I thought I'd had my fill for the day, but I proceeded to watch the video in which the redneck put a T on his toddler's head?

I will only speak thru emojis from this point forward.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Rittdk01

^^^guy handling the pokie was pretty fearless.  I had mine on my arm when I originally housed him, and I wasn't as ballsy as that dope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

miss moxie said:


> Oh here's one, I just found.


Ahhh I was watching a couple of videos of this guy last night. Quite a lot of his videos have "GONE WRONG" in the title. One of his more recent videos is a breeding attempt gone wrong, the female managed to get a rather large wound to the side of the abdomen. Not cringy as such but kinda sad.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## carterxwr

This is the guy that really pushes my buttons the most.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## spotropaicsav

This is why I don't peruse YouTube or Facebook that much

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OliverWhatever

carterxwr said:


> This is the guy that really pushes my buttons the most.


I feel like he's a bit more forgivable than hobbyists who should know better. He doesn't encourage handling, rather the opposite, and acknowledges that it stresses the animal out.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Paul1126

Chris LXXIX said:


>


This guy is a really irresponsible, he should not be looking after a child let alone a tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

For sheer idiocy, this may be hard to beat...

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Funny 6 | Sad 4


----------



## spotropaicsav

Tim Benzedrine said:


> For sheer idiocy, this may be hard to beat...


It is funny perched on his shoulder in that screen shot...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

And I'm not 100% certain, but I think this guy doesn't know the difference between getting bit and getting haired...I can't spot any puncture wounds, but maybe I'm overlooking them.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Venom1080

End the day mad start the day mad, perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## petkokc

No one linked my videos...very nice :'D

Reactions: Like 27 | Dislike 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 22 | Award 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

efmp1987 said:


> Master the art of potty mouth, one must. One day an HMac climb up your arm, will. Express your feelings then, you must.


My mouth is definitely R rated.



carterxwr said:


> This is the guy that really pushes my buttons the most.


My son loves this guy's channel.  We've watched many of his videos together. I think his purpose behind the videos is educational and for some reason that makes me feel better about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Grace Cannell

I agree, he is pretty informative and I am all for promoting how awesome inverts are BUT I do not want to stick my finger in an animal's mouth in the name of science.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kendricks

When this thread popped up I thought "this will be fun!".
Now I am just sad and tremendously pissed.
And in the future please remind me not to use the word tremendously anymore, as this makes me immediately think of Trump - so now it's all even worse.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grace Cannell

Well it just goes to show that people can be irresponsible with any pet, not just cats and dogs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080

Kendricks said:


> When this thread popped up I thought "this will be fun!".
> Now I am just sad and tremendously pissed.
> And in the future please remind me not to use the word tremendously anymore, as this makes me immediately think of Trump - so now it's all even worse.


I clearly stated the purpose of the thread with the first post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ant

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


That's because your videos are informative, interesting and fun!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Ungoliant

miss moxie said:


> Pokie on the run (Poeciotheria. faciata)


I was hoping the tarantula would bite him as punishment for being so reckless (and also as a lesson for other idiots).




efmp1987 said:


> I wonder how he moves with balls the size of the sun.


His impenetrable skull provides a counterweight.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Grace Cannell said:


> I agree, he is pretty informative and I am all for promoting how awesome inverts are BUT I do not want to stick my finger in an animal's mouth in the name of science.


I'm definitely not going to stick my finger in any animals mouth just to see what happens. That's asking for a bite. This guy gets bitten on purpose to document the experience with the venom. It's kind if interesting to see how he reacts to bites, but I tend to feel bad for whatever specimen he is handling. At least it's educational. Sometimes I wonder how educational it is thought because everyone reacts differently to bites and stings. I tend to go back and forth with how I feel about it.


----------



## AmberDawnDays

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


What is your channel?


----------



## Ungoliant

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


You could always post the "foolproof" _Monocentropus balfouri_ communal transfer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grace Cannell

AmberDawnDays said:


> I'm definitely not going to stick my finger in any animals mouth just to see what happens. That's asking for a bite. This guy gets bitten on purpose to document the experience with the venom. It's kind if interesting to see how he reacts to bites, but I tend to feel bad for whatever specimen he is handling. At least it's educational. Sometimes I wonder how educational it is thought because everyone reacts differently to bites and stings. I tend to go back and forth with how I feel about it.


He did take the bite very well, I would squeal like a piglet if it was me haha! I think his intentions are ok, like I said it is nice to see these animals portrayed in a positive light and as something not to fear; considering arachnids get referred to as "NOPE" on the internet. I just feel bad for the Solifugae having a finger pushed in its mandibles. I don't much like the dentist putting his fingers in my mouth so I can't imagine it was pleasant for the Solifugae.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Kendricks

Venom1080 said:


> I clearly stated the purpose of the thread with the first post


Not blaming you, I am just overwhelmed by what I have seen in these videos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Kendricks said:


> When this thread popped up I thought "this will be fun!".
> Now I am just sad and tremendously pissed.


It's because you are bipolar as ....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost56

AmberDawnDays said:


> What is your channel?


It's "The Dark Den"

By far one of the best invert channels on youtube.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 25 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

efmp1987 said:


> Master the art of potty mouth, one must. One day an HMac climb up your arm, will. Express your feelings then, you must.


The day that happens is the day I curse the planet apart.



spotropaicsav said:


> This is why I don't peruse YouTube or Facebook that much


Aside from there being a few good sellers on there and a few friends that don't post such inane shite that I have to unfollow them it's misanthropy fuel, it literally exists to remind me why I prefer arachnids, snakes and all the other various "nopes" of the world to people.



AmberDawnDays said:


> What is your channel?


The Dark Den

It's an effing awesome channel.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ztesch

Ya the dark den is one of May favs's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OliverWhatever

Ghost56 said:


> It's "The Dark Den"
> 
> By far one of the best invert channels on youtube.


Now then, let's keep his ego in check, sasa ke?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


I'm watching you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080

Basically all of these Avic caresheets.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Venom1080 said:


> Basically all of these Avic caresheets.


I've never heard anyone say A. Avic's can be communal species. Is this a thing or is this part of the idiocy?


petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


I'm going to watch your channel now that I know about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

AmberDawnDays said:


> I've never heard anyone say A. Avic's can be communal species. Is this a thing or is this part of the idiocy?
> 
> I'm going to watch your channel now that I know about it.


Part of the idiocy. No one has ever had a working one, not even those guys overseas that seem to be obsessed with putting spiders together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## miss moxie

Venom1080 said:


> Basically all of these Avic caresheets.


How to die: take a shot every time you see a husbandry mistake or he says something misinformed.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## efmp1987

Another video type I do not like are ones that pits a spider on another just for the heck of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 12


----------



## Grace Cannell

^ That's irresponsible and just plain sad. The only good thing is that it was quick for the mouse and the T didn't get chomped. I do not understand people who get a kick from doing this.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Grace Cannell said:


> ^ That's irresponsible and just plain sad. The only good thing is that it was quick for the mouse and the T didn't get chomped. I do not understand people who get a kick from doing this.


Only cruel voyeurism.

I love to point out his/her (don't know) crappy set up offered to that _P.murinus_.

So we can see a huge water dish with inside everything but not water. Kinda 'sand/vermiculite' as substrate. Zero anchor points for triggger the bug web home-decor. Last but not least, 'substrate Scrooge' to the core.

But what matters, for the like of those, is to perform those "shows" rather than offering a proper care, of course. 

Mah.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul1126

efmp1987 said:


> Another video type I do not like are ones that pits a spider on another just for the heck of it.


So.... did the tarantula even eat the prey?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

Chris LXXIX said:


> Only cruel voyeurism.
> 
> I love to point out his/her (don't know) crappy set up offered to that _P.murinus_.
> 
> So we can see a huge water dish with inside everything but not water. Kinda 'sand/vermiculite' as substrate. Zero anchor points for triggger the bug web home-decor. Last but not least, 'substrate Scrooge' to the core.
> 
> But what matters, for the like of those, is to perform those "shows" rather than offering a proper care, of course.
> 
> Mah.


I have only just noticed, I was more focused on the mouse when I made the mistake of watching that video. 
I am not surprised the set up is bad, offering a far too large, live animal that is equally capable of killing the T alone just goes to show that the owner has absolutely no concern for their T's welfare.


----------



## Kendricks

Grace Cannell said:


> ^ That's irresponsible and just plain sad. The only good thing is that it was quick for the mouse and the T didn't get chomped. I do not understand people who get a kick from doing this.


Good, because that's the type of people who are more likely to turn into serial killers.
If you study that topic a little, you'll notice quickly that many serial killers did abuse or even kill animals (usually smaller mammals like cats) as kids or teens and well...

Seems you're an _OK-person_!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

Kendricks said:


> Good, because that's the type of people who are more likely to turn into serial killers.
> If you study that topic a little, you'll notice quickly that many serial killers did abuse or even kill animals (usually smaller mammals like cats) as kids or teens and well...
> 
> Seems you're an _OK-person_!


I agree, watching and enjoying animal torture is also known as zoosadism. Which is a predisposing characteristic for sociopathic behaviour. I would consider this zoosadism as this is dangerous to the tarantula and plain cruel to the mouse, and also clearly in the name of entertainment. Yeah Tarantulas can take down small mammals because they are opportunistic but it's not something I would feel comfortable trying with a captive one. Too much risk involved. I feel an element of towards my live food that I do use.
Haha thanks! That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me today


----------



## efmp1987

The spider I doubt even ate the mouse. It was more threatened than hungry from the looks of it. It lashed out in defense, not to subdue prey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul1126

efmp1987 said:


> The spider I doubt even ate the mouse. It was more threatened than hungry from the looks of it. It lashed out in defense, not to subdue prey.


This is what I thought, looks like the camera man was just looking for his sick kicks.


----------



## PidderPeets

Great, now I have to spend the day facing a battle of inner turmoil about whether I should subject myself to actually watching these videos or not. Curiosity can be such an awful thing.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

PidderPeets said:


> Great, now I have to spend the day facing a battle of inner turmoil about whether I should subject myself to actually watching these videos or not. Curiosity can be such an awful thing.


Nah... for instance, I don't watch those kind of videos. Annoying, nothing I can learn, sometimes with an absurd lenght.

But just like in the case of the first video, I watch a bit of those for Anthropology reasons u_u

And my conclusion is: she isn't 'hot' at all, looks like the wife of "Fantozzi" in her prime

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## OliverWhatever

Grace Cannell said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me today


"Congratulations, you're not a sociopath!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PidderPeets

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nah... for instance, I don't watch those kind of videos. Annoying, nothing I can learn, sometimes with an absurd lenght.
> 
> But just like in the case of the first video, I watch a bit of those for Anthropology reasons u_u
> 
> And my conclusion is: she isn't 'hot' at all, looks like the wife of "Fantozzi" in her prime


That's why I care more for personality and knowledge than "anthropology" reasons.  It's much easier to find a "plain looking" person with a beautiful personality attractive than it is to look beyond the horrible personality of a "hot" person. Obviously not all plain people have great personalities and not all hot people have terrible personalities, but I was just making a point.


Now if I could just stop getting distracted by everything else on YouTube, maybe I can find some videos I've watched before that would actually contribute to this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

OliverWhatever said:


> "Congratulations, you're not a sociopath!"


I shall use this to help speed up security checks when I start a new job

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080

Well I dont have anything against vertabrate feedings, I do have something against such a stupid feed like that. Nice that size just shouldn't be fed. 

Also, I'm AMAZED at how fast that venom killed that mouse, or at least paralyzed it. Very very cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Venom1080 said:


> Also, I'm AMAZED at how fast that venom killed that mouse, or at least paralyzed it. Very very cool.


_P.murinus_ venom is indeed amazing eh

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShyDragoness

This thread has given me more of an emotional roller coaster than most movies  I might have to dig up a rather upsetting video I found quite some time ago, it was a kid chasing his "giant birdeater" around a bath tub trying to get it into an enclosure far too small for it, his comment section was a sight to behold aswell

Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Venom1080

Maybe @petkokc  can compile all the juicy bits of the vids shared here  into one video that explains why they're all so wrong.. that's one I would like to see..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grace Cannell

Venom1080 said:


> Well I dont have anything against vertabrate feedings, I do have something against such a stupid feed like that. Nice that size just shouldn't be fed.
> 
> Also, I'm AMAZED at how fast that venom killed that mouse, or at least paralyzed it. Very very cool.


It's a difficult one for me, because if it was an event that took place in the wild, I would think "well that's nature for you";  a vertebrate like a mouse has the ability to communicate distress in such a way that humans can comprehend (unlike a cricket), I couldn't bring myself to do it. Even with a live mouse that is a suitable size for a T. It may just be because my dad used to keep mice and rats when I was little. Dead ones I could do because waste not want not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

Here's a kid unboxing a baby P metallica..

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 8


----------



## Venom1080

Grace Cannell said:


> It's a difficult one for me, because if it was an event that took place in the wild, I would think "well that's nature for you";  a vertebrate like a mouse has the ability to communicate distress in such a way that humans can comprehend (unlike a cricket), I couldn't bring myself to do it. Even with a live mouse that is a suitable size for a T. It may just be because my dad used to keep mice and rats when I was little. Dead ones I could do because waste not want not.


Only rodent I ever kept was a hamster that liked to nip me, maybe that's why I'm not so against it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie

Venom1080 said:


> Here's a kid unboxing a baby P metallica..


I have toenail clippings older than this child. "So hopefully nothing bad happens..." 

Well we know how it ends when someone says _that_.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

Venom1080 said:


> Here's a kid unboxing a baby P metallica..


Them camera skills though... made me more motion sick than a found footage horror. 



Venom1080 said:


> Only rodent I ever kept was a hamster that liked to nip me, maybe that's why I'm not so against it.


Ahh, fair enough! Rats and mice are much nicer than hamsters (in my opinion). They are much more affectionate. We used to reward test rats at uni (behavioural tests, nothing inhumane) with cuddles to the point they would launch themselves at you when they had completed a task. I now have a strict "no feeding T's animals that like to be cuddled" rule.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Leila

The contents of this thread have made me covet the 'facepalm' rating immensely.
I'd be tossing those out left and right.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## boina

Leila said:


> The contents of this thread have made me covet the 'facepalm' rating immensely.
> I'd be tossing those out left and right.


I would like to agree to this three times, please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie

Honestly, I forget about my maternal instincts up until the point I watch a child stabbing at something with a box cutter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## boina

Well, I know this is a thread about videos but since we are on the topic: I am very strongly against feeding life vertebrates.

Reasons:
1. Vertebrates have a much more complex nervous system and we know they can feel pain - intense pain.
2. Depending on tarantula species it can take a painfully long time of pain until the vertebrate is actually dead.
3. A vertebrate is able to be afraid and will fear death.
4. A vertebrate will very likely be very afraid through all the events before it finally ends in the tarantula cage - possibly capture, transport, etc.
(5. Factory farming of feeder mice and rats is just as horrible as any factory farming. - Not always applicable)
6. It is absolutely not necessary and instead dangerous for the tarantula.
7. And about the nature argument: Yes it happens in nature but my living room is my living room and a tarantula cage is not nature.

Sorry, I feel strongly about this.

And please note: I said live vertebrates. Most of these points do not apply for prekilled vertebrates.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 24


----------



## Venom1080

Good points. 

Just wanted to add that feeder mice are pricy. 2 bucks apiece I think. some hornworms get huge and are much cheaper. 
Larger mice simply should be fed for the risk of harming the spider.


----------



## miss moxie

boina said:


> And please note: I said live vertebrates. Most of these points do not apply for prekilled vertebrates.


I feel the same exact way. Feed as many frozen mice, lizards, fish, whatever as you'd like. But feeding live vertebrates simply amounts to a vertebrate suffering complete agony for *your* entertainment. It's not like the tarantula ever thinks to itself: "Invertebrate? For dinner? *Again*??? Meh wish I had a live mouse."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Grace Cannell

boina said:


> Well, I know this is a thread about videos but since we are on the topic: I am very strongly against feeding life vertebrates.
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. Vertebrates have a much more complex nervous system and we know they can feel pain - intense pain.
> 2. Depending on tarantula species it can take a painfully long time of pain until the vertebrate is actually dead.
> 3. A vertebrate is able to be afraid and will fear death.
> 4. A vertebrate will very likely be very afraid through all the events before it finally ends in the tarantula cage - possibly capture, transport, etc.
> (5. Factory farming of feeder mice and rats is just as horrible as any factory farming. - Not always applicable)
> 6. It is absolutely not necessary and instead dangerous for the tarantula.
> 7. And about the nature argument: Yes it happens in nature but my living room is my living room and a tarantula cage is not nature.
> 
> Sorry, I feel strongly about this.
> 
> And please note: I said live vertebrates. Most of these points do not apply for prekilled vertebrates.


Couldn't agree with this more. You put it a lot better than I did. 



miss moxie said:


> It's not like the tarantula ever thinks to itself: "Invertebrate? For dinner? *Again*??? Meh wish I had a live mouse."


Haha! This made me giggle. Do you mean to tell me I don't need to offer my T's a choice of condiments to go with their meals, just to jazz things up?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kendricks

Grace Cannell said:


> Haha thanks! That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me today


_
Ouch?_
You know, during my army time my platoon leader used to say: _"There are days you lose and days the others win." _

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

Kendricks said:


> _Ouch?_
> You know, during my army time my platoon leader used to say: _"There are days you lose and days the others win." _


I am not sure if you interpreted my reply as sarcasm or not. If you did, I was being genuine  other than work I haven't seen a lot of day light or contact with people, my T's have a better social life than I at the moment, what with a looming deadline for my dissertation. Although I do like that saying, I shall have to remember it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kendricks

Grace Cannell said:


> I am not sure if you interpreted my reply as sarcasm or not.


Not at all, I meant to say: Some days just suck, no matter what you do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## nicodimus22

I once stumbled across a youtube video of a L. klugi being fed a live bird (parakeet or something similar.)

I will not link it here because I cannot unsee it, and I wish I could. I won't subject your brain to it too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 5


----------



## efmp1987

I found a video of a mouse feeding. But before the rodent died it managed to injure the Tarantula. Im not sharing because its a terrible one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Leila

Uh, this isn't a video; but I came across this gem while searching for images of a true spider. Not sure why this pic was featured in the search, but here we have some brilliant person breeding Ts (C. versicolor?)...on his hand.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Leila said:


> Uh, this isn't a video; but I came across this gem while searching for images of a true spider. Not sure why this pic was featured in the search, but here we have some brilliant person breeding Ts (C. versicolor?)...on his hand.
> 
> View attachment 251343


Christ here on this pic the real (venomous) deal are those nails: not even those Trolls and Ogres of the swamps, ah ah

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 12


----------



## efmp1987

Chris LXXIX said:


> Christ here on this pic the real (venomous) deal are those nails: not even those Trolls and Ogres of the swamps, ah ah


To better pick his nose my dear.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I don't even feed live mice to my rat-snale.

I was talking to a fellow who has a ball python. I remarked that if he wished, I could order him some frozen mice next time I ordered some. (Which would be awhile, I ordered 26 last time which at one per week is around a six-month supply) and he said "The snake won't accept pre-killed. Now, I don't know that much about keeping ball pythons and I know they can be rather fussy about eating, but I know how long he has had the snake and I suspect that he didn't try very hard to get it to accept pre-killed before deciding that the snake has to consume live. There are tricks to help encourage them to eat pre-killed that I would try first. 
But, there is absolutely no excuse I can accept for feeding live vertebrates to a tarantula. As far as I know, there are no documented benefits, and plus for all the reasons boina listed just makes it seem mainly a thrill-seeing exercise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Thankfully it all turned out okay, and it's a very important informative video, but my heart dropped as soon as she fell. I don't want to look for real fatal fall videos (and I know no one wants to see them), so this is all you're getting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leila

Chris LXXIX said:


> Christ here on this pic the real (venomous) deal are those nails: not even those Trolls and Ogres of the swamps, ah ah


Hahahahaha! I hadn't even noticed those daggers until now! 
Nice observation, love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

boina said:


> Well, I know this is a thread about videos but since we are on the topic: I am very strongly against feeding life vertebrates.


Ethical issues aside, that bolus would be horrific. I wouldn't want the visuals, the stench, or the unsanitary conditions in any of my enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Award 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Ungoliant said:


> *I wouldn't want the visuals, the* *stench, or the unsanitary conditions in any of my enclosures*.


It's incredible for me that only few always mention this.


----------



## Grace Cannell

Kendricks said:


> Not at all, I meant to say: Some days just suck, no matter what you do.


Ah I see, yes I absolutely agree!


----------



## ediblepain

I don't feed my Ts vertebrates for many reasons. Luckily there is plenty of different feeder invertebrates to give our beloved Ts some variety. One of the cringy youtube videos I saw recently was someone who paired a versicolor (I think?) And a rosea (possibly?). I could be wrong on what he paired, but they were Def two very different species.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## RemyZee

miss moxie said:


>


What a dummy. Oh my gosh. It despises the touch of skin, (and it's quite venomous) so let me just force it onto my hand. Smh. Also noticed there was no catch cup and he seriously needs to clean that room! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MacDrachma

Glad to see none of my videos here. Although, my 'hati hati' rehouse sure was pretty cringy as it happened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

MacDrachma said:


> Glad to see none of my videos here. Although, my 'hati hati' rehouse sure was pretty cringy as it happened.


Whats your channel name? For... Educational purposes..


----------



## MacDrachma

Venom1080 said:


> Whats your channel name? For... Educational purposes..


KCTarantulas. It is linked in my signature!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

MacDrachma said:


> KCTarantulas. It is linked in my signature!


On my phone.


----------



## SkittleBunny

I cringe every time at this one..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Guy does a big no-no in the hobby...






Making it harder for folks like me who are interested in collecting all the Brachy's.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## miss moxie

Click Here

Not gonna embed it because I can't seem to embed things at a certain time marker and the cringy part is 4 minutes of chitchat in so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MacDrachma

miss moxie said:


> Click Here
> 
> Not gonna embed it because I can't seem to embed things at a certain time marker and the cringy part is 4 minutes of chitchat in so.


Yeah, got to always be aware when opening containers like that. However, I think that was a total uncontrollable reflex. I'm sure he felt bad afterward.


----------



## miss moxie

MacDrachma said:


> Yeah, got to always be aware when opening containers like that. However, I think that was a total uncontrollable reflex. I'm sure he felt bad afterward.


Definitely, he was in fight or flight-- and he flew.........orr maybe he fought? That poor T got KO'd. 

Either way it was reflexive, and misfortunate. But since the male survived and if I remember right (I watched a bunch of his videos a long, long, long time ago. 5 or 6 years ago before I was even in the hobby.) he even got a sac from the breeding so. All turned out well in the end but it's still one heck of a cringe-moment.


----------



## MacDrachma

miss moxie said:


> Definitely, he was in fight or flight-- and he flew.........orr maybe he fought? That poor T got KO'd.
> 
> Either way it was reflexive, and misfortunate. But since the male survived and if I remember right (I watched a bunch of his videos a long, long, long time ago. 5 or 6 years ago before I was even in the hobby.) he even got a sac from the breeding so. All turned out well in the end but it's still one heck of a cringe-moment.



For sure


----------



## Jmanbeing93

@miss moxie 

Lesson learned, never decide to let your T go for a walk.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 1


----------



## RemyZee

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @miss moxie
> 
> Lesson learned, never decide to let your T go for a walk.


"He's freakin fast!" Uh.....yeah.....Avic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grace Cannell

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @miss moxie
> 
> Lesson learned, never decide to let your T go for a walk.


Get back in yer spice jar! Haha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93

@Grace Cannell 

T: "Hasta la vista, bad T owner! I am outta here!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

What a terrible set up. So sad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul1126

miss moxie said:


> Click Here
> 
> Not gonna embed it because I can't seem to embed things at a certain time marker and the cringy part is 4 minutes of chitchat in so.


Wow


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Venom1080 said:


> What a terrible set up. So sad.


Yeah, I could do a better job than guy and I don't have a T.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grace Cannell

Omg I have only just seen that Tarantulaguy one, think my heart just stopped! Also saying that the situation is fine or alright over and over again doesn't make it alright.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

miss moxie said:


> Click Here
> 
> Not gonna embed it because I can't seem to embed things at a certain time marker and the cringy part is 4 minutes of chitchat in so.


Ive been trying to find that video thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies

What? Too soon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080

Grace Cannell said:


> Omg I have only just seen that Tarantulaguy one, think my heart just stopped! Also saying that the situation is fine or alright over and over again doesn't make it alright.


I threw an H mac. Sue me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets

14pokies said:


> What? Too soon?


I was just about to beg @Shampain88  to post his two videos on here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nepenthe56

My cousin's friend wanted to be edgy so she put her rose hair on her face.  It kicked hairs and she wound up with a cornea full of urticating hairs the doctors can't remove.  Served her right.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Chris LXXIX

14pokies said:


> What? Too soon?


Ah ah, loved the irony my man, but I disagree 

I don't think that our Shampain88 (crazy) act needs to be here among wrong set up keepers and fake-amateurs _Theraphosidae _pundits vids.

He reminds me of a young _Mirmidone _soldier that fought in the 10 years of _Troia _city siege, following _Achille _(and _Odisseo's_) orders.

To the death... until one day, _Odisseo _invented the "Trojan Horse" and everything ended, as the *Gods *wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Another cringy video, I don't like how those tarantulas are literally hanging off of Jimmy Fallon. Poor Jimmy, Jeff Musial really sucks.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Some more cringe I found on the internet, while looking for videos on B.Klaasi:






(Start at 11:34 and tell me what is wrong with this scene.)






(Owner manages to get B.Klaasi to bite 2:18-2:20, quit poking it in the face.)






(Risky, all the more incentive for me to not handle T's, period.)


----------



## MacDrachma




----------



## Elithriel

Lmfao after that he ended it with send me your males for pretty babies... will I get my male back from behind your couch...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

OliverWhatever said:


> Does clicking on it just to dislike have any positive impact on the channel at all?


absolutely nothing. youtube changed their metrics recently, so any income made is more effected by their number of Likes/Subscribers and how long you actually watch the ads at the beginning of the video(if you dont watch the add they dont make as much, so if you support a youtuber or channel, watch the ads  )  so if anything you maybe gave him 1/1000th of a cent lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shampain88

Feeding Ts on film with the flu, bad...


----------



## PidderPeets

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Some more cringe I found on the internet, while looking for videos on B.Klaasi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Start at 11:34 and tell me what is wrong with this scene.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Owner manages to get B.Klaasi to bite 2:18-2:20, quit poking it in the face.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Risky, all the more incentive for me to not handle T's, period.)


It's been a long time since I've been as scared as I was watching that first video

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie

Got one I forgot about and found while trolling through my blog's old posts. It's the same idiot who held the P. regalis I shared earlier, and it's a great example of just how -fast- these Ts are.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ungoliant

miss moxie said:


> Got one I forgot about and found while trolling through my blog's old posts. It's the same idiot who held the P. regalis I shared earlier, and it's a great example of just how -fast- these Ts are.


He deserves to be bitten.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

That togo escape is the best example of speed I've seen.

Here is another that went around showing the 0-60 acceleration of an OBT...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Wow 1


----------



## SkittleBunny

Male tarantula breeds, and escapes, but is thrown back in to die on purpose.

Reactions: Sad 8


----------



## Chris LXXIX

miss moxie said:


> Got one I forgot about and found while trolling through my blog's old posts. It's the same idiot who held the P. regalis I shared earlier, and it's a great example of just how -fast- these Ts are.


Another thing I hate is that the set up he offered (obviously, considering how he acts) is not even wrong... I don't have the right words for describe such a 'spartan' garbage he forced that arboreal 'baboon' to live.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jmanbeing93

SkittleBunny said:


> Male tarantula breeds, and escapes, but is thrown back in to die on purpose.


That was extremely unnecessary, whoever filmed this is a jerk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

@Chris LXXIX  Look at this guy and the setup he gave two OBT's.


----------



## WolfSoon



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

WolfSoon said:


>


Holy moly!


----------



## Leila

WolfSoon said:


>


 Aaaaggh, that video! Those guys are idiots!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080

Bout 8" huh. 

People like this are why I'm so discerning recommending spiders to people on here I don't know.


----------



## Venom1080

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Some more cringe I found on the internet, while looking for videos on B.Klaasi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Start at 11:34 and tell me what is wrong with this scene.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Owner manages to get B.Klaasi to bite 2:18-2:20, quit poking it in the face.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Risky, all the more incentive for me to not handle T's, period.)


You're going to turn me into Basin79 soon..


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Chris LXXIX  Look at this guy and the setup he gave two OBT's.


A pretty spartan, to say the least.


----------



## Ztesch

Leila said:


> Aaaaggh, that video! Those guys are idiots!


So the most venomous + Most aggressive tarantula in the world would rather run then bite these Idiots?  That guy totally deserved to be bit, he got lucky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie

WolfSoon said:


>


----------



## Paul1126

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Chris LXXIX  Look at this guy and the setup he gave two OBT's.


Before owning a T, I always thought this guy was good youtuber although that enclosure is bare as heck.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080

Please report/flag.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Paul1126

Venom1080 said:


> Please report/flag.



After viewing it he gets these from his house, has a bad infestation problem by the looks of it. Still I'd rather squish with my boots then throw them into a "battle arena"


----------



## Venom1080

Paul1126 said:


> For what purpose? Horrible video.


So it gets takes down. Worked before.


----------



## miss moxie

Reported. You have to choose violent content to get to the sub-option 'animal abuse.'


----------



## BoyFromLA

Awww... why did I thought this was ‘Clingy Tarantulas Videos’.


----------



## Kendricks

Venom1080 said:


> Please report/flag.


What a despicable POS.


----------



## Mike Klessens

Venom1080 said:


> Please report/flag.


Reported. Hopefully Youtube will look over his entire channel and ban any other videos like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ekmonks



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13 | Award 1


----------



## Misty Day

ekmonks said:


>


Wow. Just wow. That took the prize in this thread, we're not going to find a video dumber than that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080

2 min in. Such poor feeding practice. All for the video.


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Venom1080 said:


> 2 min in. Such poor feeding practice. All for the video.


ignore me, I done goofed


----------



## Venom1080

EmilzHernandez said:


> You scared me so bad for a second there


What?


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Venom1080 said:


> What?


I totally forgot you watched Dark Den


----------



## Chris LXXIX

'Headling', always a classic.






Btw this kid looks like (muahahahahah) the British little kid of 'This is England'


----------



## Chris LXXIX




----------



## Chris LXXIX



Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

EmilzHernandez said:


> I totally forgot you watched Dark Den


I'm 100% serious. This guy focuses more on his videos than his animals. Horrible.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Lots of hair now^^ 

Lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie

Venom1080 said:


> I'm 100% serious. This guy focuses more on his videos than his animals. Horrible.


I wasn't very impressed with his C. cyaneopubescens failed-pairing video. He kept taking his eyes off the enclosure and left them both open to do other things...

I haven't bred any tarantulas yet but I feel like it's something that needs at least 95% of your attention span.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

miss moxie said:


> I wasn't very impressed with his C. cyaneopubescens failed-pairing video. He kept taking his eyes off the enclosure and left them both open to do other things...
> 
> I haven't bred any tarantulas yet but I feel like it's something that needs at least 95% of your attention span.


Agreed..


----------



## Grace Cannell

ekmonks said:


>


... What on earth did this guy expect?!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Paul1126

Grace Cannell said:


> ... What on earth did this guy expect?!


He expected to be bitten I imagine


----------



## boina

ekmonks said:


>


That video was done by @Shampain88 and has it's own thread on here - that's why people thought it was funny you posted it in this thread 

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/p-murinus-bite.298496/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88

boina said:


> That video was done by @Shampain88 and has it's own thread on here - that's why people thought it was funny you posted it in this thread
> 
> https://arachnoboards.com/threads/p-murinus-bite.298496/


Unfortunately I got three strikes on my YouTube account for uploading questionable videos lol and my new phones broke so I've lost my videos for now...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Shampain88

ekmonks said:


>


That's me!  Who stole my video lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88

Grace Cannell said:


> ... What on earth did this guy expect?!


I done it for Scientific research

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mila

Grace Cannell said:


> ... What on earth did this guy expect?!



this video was exponentially better due to the scottish commentary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul1126

miss moxie said:


> I wasn't very impressed with his C. cyaneopubescens failed-pairing video. He kept taking his eyes off the enclosure and left them both open to do other things...
> 
> I haven't bred any tarantulas yet but I feel like it's something that needs at least 95% of your attention span.


I think the male C. cyaneopubescens was eaten by the female.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Shampain88 said:


> Unfortunately I got three strikes on my YouTube account for uploading questionable videos lol


Ah ah, I hear you man 

I don't have/I don't want anymore a YT channel, between 2010 and 2013 those guys closed me an helluva of channels for every kind of rule violations due to flaggers. Had a lot of subscribers and people cheering me from UK to U.S lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shampain88

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, I hear you man
> 
> I don't have/I don't want anymore a YT channel, between 2010 and 2013 those guys closed me an helluva of channels for every kind of rule violations due to flaggers. Had a lot of subscribers and people cheering me from UK to U.S lol.


Sometimes the truth hurts people hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie

Paul1126 said:


> I think the male C. cyaneopubescens was eaten by the female.


He mentioned that in a later video, didn't show it. Could have been him not paying enough attention, but I've also heard that C. cyaneopubescens females can be rotten little tarts during the do. The moral is watch out for women who sport blue, green, or orange hair. 

...hey wait a second...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul1126

miss moxie said:


> He mentioned that in a later video, didn't show it. Could have been him not paying enough attention, but I've also heard that C. cyaneopubescens females can be rotten little tarts during the do. The moral is watch out for women who sport blue, green, or orange hair.
> 
> ...hey wait a second...


I've also seen the size differences between a mature male and female it's scary.
Yeah, I learned my lesson about dating girls with orange hair.
Never tried with blue or green though.


----------



## Grace Cannell

Shampain88 said:


> I done it for Scientific research


Holy cow,  that was really you? Well I guess you're the person to go to to vouch for the venom when a "I want an OW tarantula as my first" thread pops up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ShyDragoness

Venom1080 said:


> I'm 100% serious. This guy focuses more on his videos than his animals. Horrible.


gotta be honest some of his feeding videos do freak me out a bit, still enjoy his content otherwise and think he is a good keeper 
I wonder if he will visit this thread- he posted on ig he was making a cringy t videos reaction video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

ShyDragoness said:


> gotta be honest some of his feeding videos do freak me out a bit, still enjoy his content otherwise and think he is a good keeper
> I wonder if he will visit this thread- he posted on ig he was making a cringy t videos reaction video


He left a subfusca in a deli container for three days so he could make a video rehousing it into a fairly crappy temp cage. 

Likes his videos more than his animals. 

No offense, but I've noticed that his fan base mainly consists of not so experienced keepers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126

Venom1080 said:


> He left a subfusca in a deli container for three days so he could make a video rehousing it into a fairly crappy temp cage.
> 
> Likes his videos more than his animals.
> 
> No offense, but I've noticed that his fan base mainly consists of not so experienced keepers.


I think Tom Moran is the most informative YouTuber out there, love watching his videos.

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Staehilomyces

Venom1080 said:


> He left a subfusca in a deli container for three days so he could make a video rehousing it into a fairly crappy temp cage.
> 
> Likes his videos more than his animals.
> 
> No offense, but I've noticed that his fan base mainly consists of not so experienced keepers.


I'm quite a fan of Dark Den due to what he has done to change people's perception of these animals ever since his channel went up big time. However, I must say, he is quite the impulse buyer. You can see that with his recent "Is this too many animals?" video, where he got a large number of new pets, and didn't really know how to look after a good many of them.


----------



## Paul1126

Staehilomyces said:


> I'm quite a fan of Dark Den due to what he has done to change people's perception of these animals ever since his channel went up big time. However, I must say, he is quite the impulse buyer. You can see that with his recent "Is this too many animals?" video, where he got a large number of new pets, and didn't really know how to look after a good many of them.


Tarantula Dan is the worst for this and it's abhorrent.
He went to a convention bought a bunch of animals his subscribers wanted him get.
He got a centipede and admitted he isn't keen on them but got it because his subscribers wanted him to get one.
Really triggers me.


----------



## Staehilomyces

Yeah, they aren't really setting a good example. After all, they chose to represent the hobby, so they should do it properly.


----------



## boina

Oh come on, stop bitching about The Dark Den. Nobody is perfect, but he does a lot of good stuff, too, and he promotes generally good husbandry in an entertaining way - that's important because otherwise people wouldn't watch. He doesn't deserve to be in this thread because there are quite a few things that are much worse. Example: Keeping a subfusca in a deli cup for 3 days? Not really good, ok, but nothing compared to keeping any spider in a wrong setup for all her life, which is something we see quite often. Buying too many animals? Well how many is too many and who gets to decide that? You?

You all are making mountains out of mole hills here.

Reactions: Agree 19 | Disagree 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

Oh, don't get me wrong. Dark Den is amazing in my opinion. Most of my criticism wasn't really directed to him. Besides, the comment sections on his videos are filled with people saying how he's helped them to get over their fears. He's not only done a great job for the hobby, but for people's perceptions of these animals in general.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul1126

boina said:


> Buying too many animals? Well how many is too many and who gets to decide that? You?


I would say buying animals just because your subscribers wanted you to get one is very irresponsible. Admitting you're not keen on a certain animal and then getting one to appease an audience isn't okay in my opinion.


----------



## boina

Paul1126 said:


> I would say buying animals just because your subscribers wanted you to get one is very irresponsible. Admitting you're not keen on a certain animal and then getting one to appease an audience isn't okay in my opinion.


As long as he takes care of them in an adequate way in the end - and I trust him to do that - then I don't care why he gets an animal in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Staehilomyces

Besides, he seems pretty open to advice. He's certainly a great representative of the invert hobby, and the principal inspiration behind my decision to start a YT channel.


----------



## Venom1080

Paul1126 said:


> I think Tom Moran is the most informative YouTuber out there, love watching his videos.


I agree. Don't think I've ever seen something I didn't like on one of his vids. 

@Staehilomyces yeah I saw that one. Kinda fell of the bad wagon around there.

@boina   better than most. But not good. Just another one of "those" YouTubers imo.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

boina said:


> Oh come on, stop bitching about The Dark Den. Nobody is perfect, but he does a lot of good stuff, too, and he promotes generally good husbandry in an entertaining way - that's important because otherwise people wouldn't watch. He doesn't deserve to be in this thread because there are quite a few things that are much worse. Example: Keeping a subfusca in a deli cup for 3 days? Not really good, ok, but nothing compared to keeping any spider in a wrong setup for all her life, which is something we see quite often. Buying too many animals? Well how many is too many and who gets to decide that? You?
> 
> You all are making mountains out of mole hills here.


I agree with you, Cora. Petko doesn't deserve at all to be here among reckless, handlers, whatever. I like his DIY attitude. Being completely honest, I'd love to point out that, sometimes, he taken some unnecessary risks (of escapes etc) *NOT *due to his skill/lack of experience etc but due to this "filming" rapture that, since I'm old school as .... I will never understand  e.g my hands (and eyes) needs to be 'focused' on what I'm doing when I transfer/unpack etc (no matter if the T's are pet rocks, so a camera in hand is a no way)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YagerManJennsen

My cringy youtube videos from 10th grade........


----------



## Shampain88

YagerManJennsen said:


> My cringy youtube videos from 10th grade........


Do share


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Shampain88 said:


> Do share


I might link one. My husbandry was mostly bad back then so everything you see has been corrected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shampain88

YagerManJennsen said:


> I might link one. My husbandry was mostly bad back then so everything you see has been corrected


We all have to learn to grow  I'm sure many of us were worse lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ekmonks

Shampain88 said:


> That's me!  Who stole my video lmao


Whoops I had a feeling that the video wouldn't stay around for long so I downloaded it! After seeing Petko's request for cringe videos I immediately thought of your video because of the hilarity but couldn't find the original. It's unlisted and unmonetized and is purely up for the purposes of archival and education. I'll be sure to credit you now and update the description!

@petkokc If you do use the obt bite clip please understand the context of it! I don't want Shampain88 to get portrayed too negatively!
@Shampain88 If this ends up slandering you in any way I take all fault for not getting the full context on the video before sharing my complete apologies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shampain88

ekmonks said:


> Whoops I had a feeling that the video wouldn't stay around for long so I downloaded it! After seeing Petko's request for cringe videos I immediately thought of your video because of the hilarity but couldn't find the original. It's unlisted and unmonetized and is purely up for the purposes of archival and education. I'll be sure to credit you now and update the description!
> 
> @petkokc If you do use the obt bite clip please understand the context of it! I don't want Shampain88 to get portrayed too negatively!
> @Shampain88 If this ends up slandering you in any way I take all fault for not getting the full context on the video before sharing my complete apologies!


I'm actually glad someone has it lol as I can't get to it, smashed phone screen and my YT account got three strikes  No worries do what you want with it my friend  @Arachnopets Hi Debby could you please include this video to the original thread so it's not redundant, thanks in advance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nonnack

About this Dark den discussion, come on. Maybe he is not the perfect keeper, nobody is, but most of his videos (he made 152) are really good. And he never claimed to be some kind of arachno guru. He even published video where he stepped on escaped sling, he didn't have to, but he did. And imo putting tongs into Poe nest is nothing, really nothing compared to some things i have seen in this thread.
I understand that some ppl may not like that he is focusing so much about videos, but showing this hobby in interesting and entertaining way isn't so easy, and I think he is doing good job and not harming his animals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 14 | Disagree 1


----------



## OliverWhatever

@Shampain88 Congratulations on your Arachnomental status. You've probably received that way back, but I just noticed it now.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shampain88

OliverWhatever said:


> @Shampain88 Congratulations on your Arachnomental status. You've probably received that way back, but I just noticed it now.


I picked it myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OliverWhatever

Shampain88 said:


> I picked it myself


You can do that?


----------



## Shampain88

OliverWhatever said:


> You can do that?


Yes, if you donate to site

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Swoop

Skip to 2:51 to see what he "always shows the kids".

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Jmanbeing93

@Swoop @miss moxie @Moakmeister @cold blood @boina 

Get a load of this guy and unnecessary handling.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Sad 3


----------



## The wolf

Send this to @petkokc hopefully he will make a video on it


----------



## Jmanbeing93

The wolf said:


> Send this to @petkokc hopefully he will make a video on it


The video above? Sure thing, I would be interested what he has to say about this.


----------



## The wolf

Jmanbeing93 said:


> The video above? Sure thing, I would be interested what he has to say about.


I was thinking more little clips of the worst of all of them


----------



## Jmanbeing93

The wolf said:


> I was thinking more little clips of the worst of all of them


Hmm, that's a good idea. I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## The wolf

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Hmm, that's a good idea. I am not sure how to do that.


If anyone's up for the challenge it's petko


----------



## cold blood

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Swoop @miss moxie @Moakmeister @cold blood @boina
> 
> Get a load of this guy and unnecessary handling.


friggin moron.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kendricks

cold blood said:


> friggin moron.


Watching stuff like this makes me really, really aggressive.
What a douche bag!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie



Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Coconana

Anybody post this guy yet? Will forever hold the Medul of Honur for cool poisonous inbert handling

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## The wolf

Coconana said:


> Anybody post this guy yet? Will forever hold the Medul of Honur for cool poisonous inbert handling


Yus dees ur mur furvurut inburturbate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Coconana said:


> Anybody post this guy yet? Will forever hold the Medul of Honur for cool poisonous inbert handling


He has more videos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jaycied

I can't find it now, but one of Jon3800's videos is him pairing his P metallica female with one of his friend's males. The male ran off and the friend grabbed it with his hands. It freaked me out.

Also anything by The Deadly Tarantula girl. She's horrible to watch, too much boob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## athlete96

jaycied said:


> I can't find it now, but one of Jon3800's videos is him pairing his P metallica female with one of his friend's males. The male ran off and the friend grabbed it with his hands. It freaked me out.
> 
> Also anything by The Deadly Tarantula girl. She's horrible to watch, too much boob.


Some of her videos I find.. fine. Her voice. That's what drives me insane.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

jaycied said:


> She's horrible to watch, too much boob.


I worship and admire chesticles. I could gaze upon their splendor for eons. However there's a time and a place for them to be on show. And tarantula videos aren't one of them. 

Although @jaycied please feel free to record your next video in a bikini.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

basin79 said:


> I worship and admire chesticles. I could gaze upon their splendor for eons. However there's a time and a place for them to be on show. And tarantula videos aren't one of them.
> 
> Although @jaycied please feel free to record your next video in a bikini.


LMAO IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO CALLS THEM CHESTICLES!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

One of two. Congrats. Keep your weird Vibes out of my threads, thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Coconana said:


> Anybody post this guy yet? Will forever hold the Medul of Honur for cool poisonous inbert handling


You _can't_ fix stupid...but we should at least _try_ to keep tarantulas from them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shaithisferenczy

edit:video already posted


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Shaithisferenczy said:


> I've never seen anything like this. Apologies for The Grand Triggering that's going to ensue.


The guy deserves a "hot" bite for that nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

miss moxie said:


>


Is he trying to get the P.murinus out of there with a stanley knife?!



Coconana said:


> Anybody post this guy yet? Will forever hold the Medul of Honur for cool poisonous inbert handling


Sure.. Just rip the whole webbing apart... Sjeez..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shaithisferenczy

Jmanbeing93 said:


> The guy deserves a "hot" bite for that nonsense.


I'm a novice, i've made some mistakes i won't lie but that video, i mean jesus christ. every single second of it is just wrong! I do handle occasionally but only the likes of the Desert Blonde and Euathlus sp and i have a very strict set of rules surrounding it. I would NEVER handle an H. mac under the strictest and safest possible conditions, let alone how these anthropological curiosities have decided to do it. I hope they got bit repeatedly but the poor T probably died of stress a long time ago


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Shaithisferenczy said:


> I'm a novice, i've made some mistakes i won't lie but that video, i mean jesus christ. every single second of it is just wrong! I do handle occasionally but only the likes of the Desert Blonde and Euathlus sp and i have a very strict set of rules surrounding it. I would NEVER handle an H. mac under the strictest and safest possible conditions, let alone how these anthropological curiosities have decided to do it. I hope they got bit repeatedly but the poor T probably died of stress a long time ago


I am nowhere near ready for an OW but I genuinely believe that I would have given the Heteroscodra maculata a better home than Tweedledee and Tweedledum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie

Andrea82 said:


> Is he trying to get the P.murinus out of there with a stanley knife?!


I have no idea what the goal was. The goals -seemed- to be 'release chaos from Pandora's box' considering there was no larger enclosure I could see, or a catch cup. Who knows.

Hey that's a great name for an OBT...if I ever get one I'm naming her chaos and her enclosure will be referred to as Pandora's box. "Don't open that..."

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MantisRCool

Uh poor spiders, I was hoping he would get tagged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie

@Adam96 -- Could you not disagree on videos I post? I didn't make that video, just linked it here. Unless you disagree and think that video isn't cringy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adam96

miss moxie said:


> @Adam96 -- Could you not disagree on videos I post? I didn't make that video, just linked it here. Unless you disagree and think that video isn't cringy?


What?


----------



## Swoop

jaycied said:


> Also anything by The Deadly Tarantula girl. She's horrible to watch, too much boob.


What I don't like is her video thumbnails are all like, slave-girl Princess Leia cosplays and then I click on them and I'm like hey wait this video is about tarantulas.

Every.  Frickin'.  Time.  

That and the whole 'deadly tarantula' thing.  Like, she does realize her username itself is misinformative right?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sad 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Swoop said:


> That and the whole 'deadly tarantula' thing.  Like, she does realize her username itself is misinformative right?


Or does it mean _she_ is deadly but is also a tarantula girl, rather than a deadly tarantula and also a girl.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## miss moxie

Adam96 said:


> What?


You rated this post I made as disagree-- maybe you hit it accidentally while scrolling on your phone? Sometimes that happens to mobile users.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cringy-tarantula-videos.297997/page-12#post-2729303

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## miss moxie

dangerforceidle said:


> Or does it mean _she_ is deadly but is also a tarantula girl, rather than a deadly tarantula and also a girl.


That's how I always took it, her saying -she- was deadly, and also she was a tarantula girl. 

But I don't think she's deadly. I think I could take her. She's top heavy.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## atraxrobustus

The thing is that I'd like to see these fools pull this with a T. blondi or an OBT, just so they learn to change their ways the hard way- and put an end to this nonsense! After all, if youtube ratings videos are what they're after, I would think that a bite video would go viral in no time. I'm just really not sympathetic to people that are stupid enough to approach a spider this way- it really makes you wonder how many times they've been bitten, or else what the hell is wrong with their T's.


----------



## Adam96

miss moxie said:


> You rated this post I made as disagree-- maybe you hit it accidentally while scrolling on your phone? Sometimes that happens to mobile users.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cringy-tarantula-videos.297997/page-12#post-2729303


 my mistake I'll undo the rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets

miss moxie said:


> That's how I always took it, her saying -she- was deadly, and also she was a tarantula girl.
> 
> But I don't think she's deadly. I think I could take her. She's top heavy.


I don't know why visualizing that fight makes me laugh as much as it does. I can just imagine her ploy for attention tactics, and your sassmaster rebuttals incorporated in 

On a side note, all you people are killing me with these videos. Too frustrating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## atraxrobustus

PidderPeets said:


> I don't know why visualizing that fight makes me laugh as much as it does. I can just imagine her ploy for attention tactics, and your sassmaster rebuttals incorporated in
> 
> On a side note, all you people are killing me with these videos. Too frustrating


Personally, I wouldn't get into a fight with her. I'd just let her get into a fight with my _T. stirmi_ . Once it decides to try to EAT her, she'll learn her lesson with a quickness. Then again, it would be unethical to subject the _T. stirmi _to likes of  that... no spider should have to deal with fake implants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

atraxrobustus said:


> Personally, I wouldn't get into a fight with her. I'd just let her get into a fight with my _T. stirmi_ . Once it decides to try to EAT her, she'll learn her lesson with a quickness. Then again, it would be unethical to subject the _T. stirmi _to likes of  that... no spider should have to deal with fake implants.


DTG: (being threat posed while T. stirmi runs rampant on her, makes direct eye contact with camera, ignores tarantula) "Apparenty, this pretty girl does NOT want to cooperate with me today"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jaycied

PidderPeets said:


> DTG: (being threat posed while T. stirmi runs rampant on her, makes direct eye contact with camera, ignores tarantula) "Apparenty, this pretty girl does NOT want to cooperate with me today"


Read that entirely in her voice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

jaycied said:


> Read that entirely in her voice.


It's seems like a pretty likely scenario, right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## atraxrobustus

PidderPeets said:


> DTG: (being threat posed while T. stirmi runs rampant on her, makes direct eye contact with camera, ignores tarantula) "Apparenty, this pretty girl does NOT want to cooperate with me today"


You left out the "insert scream from multiple bites here, here, and here." part... lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Deadly tarantula girl is 100% getting nailed by something nasty in the foreseeable future, we just need to hope it leaves a lasting impression

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PidderPeets

atraxrobustus said:


> You left out the "insert scream from multiple bites here, here, and here." part... lol.


You and I both know she wouldn't include that in the video. Pained screaming isn't sexy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## atraxrobustus

PidderPeets said:


> You and I both know she wouldn't include that in the video. Pained screaming isn't sexy.


True, and neither is the left bouy suddenly deflating.... But is funny as *insert word here*...That's why I'd elect for a T. Stirmi- about the only T. with fangs big enough to ensure penetration of the saline implant. lol.


----------



## PidderPeets

atraxrobustus said:


> True, and neither is the left bouy suddenly deflating.... But is funny as *insert word here*...That's why I'd elect for a T. Stirmi- about the only T. with fangs big enough to ensure penetration of the saline implant. lol.








Brutal

Edit: I tried to add a photo, but I don't think it showed up. I don't know how to technology 

Edit again: Click on "Brutal"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Mychajlo

miss moxie said:


>


That gave me anxiety watching it


----------



## basin79

PidderPeets said:


> Brutal
> 
> Edit: I tried to add a photo, but I don't think it showed up. I don't know how to technology


Mods will have deleted that pic anyway as it's not your own. But I post from my phone and add pics using the Tapatalk app. I just add a pic in that, then copy paste it here.


----------



## PidderPeets

basin79 said:


> Mods will have deleted that pic anyway as it's not your own. But I post from my phone and add pics using the Tapatalk app. I just add a pic in that, then copy paste it here.


They even delete pictures that are just memes and such, and not in any way a tarantula pic? I see them posted all the time. Maybe I just never notice the pics get taken down. That's depressing. I guess my Metalocalypse references will have to go unnoticed


----------



## basin79

PidderPeets said:


> They even delete pictures that are just memes and such, and not in any way a tarantula pic? I see them posted all the time. Maybe I just never notice the pics get taken down. That's depressing. I guess my Metalocalypse references will have to go unnoticed


Aye aye meat pie. Unless it's your pic it gets thrown out.

I just make my own memes using my own pics. Well I copy the text onto my pics I should say. And they're almost always of my (now dead) beloved Hierodula majuscula. See below.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie

Someone please take @basin79's internet away.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> Someone please take @basin79's internet away.


I must say my eye sight would probably improve ten fold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry

PidderPeets said:


> They even delete pictures that are just memes and such, and not in any way a tarantula pic? I see them posted all the time. Maybe I just never notice the pics get taken down. That's depressing. I guess my Metalocalypse references will have to go unnoticed


I think if you grab a photo off Wikipedia and say "this is a photo I got from Wikipedia" just to give people reference, I don't think the admins mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

PidderPeets said:


> They even delete pictures that are just memes and such, and not in any way a tarantula pic? I see them posted all the time. Maybe I just never notice the pics get taken down. That's depressing. I guess my Metalocalypse references will have to go unnoticed


You can post a link to the image

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets

basin79 said:


> Aye aye meat pie. Unless it's your pic it gets thrown out.
> 
> I just make my own memes using my own pics. Well I copy the text onto my pics I should say. And they're almost always of my (now dead) beloved Hierodula majuscula. See below.


Well some of us don't have the photography skills, expressive animals, or computers with the processing strength to make such neat things. And yes, my computer really is so bad that it couldn't handle photo editing. 

Besides, I could never compete with your homemade memes. 



Dennis Nedry said:


> I think if you grab a photo off Wikipedia and say "this is a photo I got from Wikipedia" just to give people reference, I don't think the admins mind


I would've made a disclaimer, but I can't even figure out how to get the photo on here in the first place. Stupid technology 



Andrea82 said:


> You can post a link to the image


Ah ha! You're brilliant!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

PidderPeets said:


> Well some of us don't have the photography skills, expressive animals, or computers with the processing strength to make such neat things. And yes, my computer really is so bad that it couldn't handle photo editing.
> 
> Besides, I could never compete with your homemade memes.



Ha ha ha ha. I do them all on my phone. Well I take the pics with my camera and transfer them onto my phone first.


----------



## Venom1080

I never really got all the hate towards deadly T girl, far as I know, she's a pretty successful breeder. 

I don't like her handling or some of her care videos. And some of her cages seem lazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie

Venom1080 said:


> I never really got all the hate towards deadly T girl, far as I know, she's a pretty successful breeder.
> 
> I don't like her handling or some of her care videos. And some of her cages seem lazy.


I don't hate her, I don't even know her. I just was never impressed with any of the videos I saw, and it had nothing to do with her boobs. Her body, her choice. It's like turning on a television show and not enjoying it, but other people -love- that television show. It's great for them, just not for you. 

Her videos just aren't for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

miss moxie said:


> I don't hate her, I don't even know her. I just was never impressed with any of the videos I saw, and it had nothing to do with her boobs. Her body, her choice. It's like turning on a television show and not enjoying it, but other people -love- that television show. It's great for them, just not for you.
> 
> Her videos just aren't for me.


Well, sure. Tbh I don't care if people don't like her personality, everyone's different. 

What I care about, and only care about, is her tarantula husbandry. That's the only thing I judge people on in this hobby in most cases.

I don't care what they look like or act.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juniorispissed

miss moxie said:


>


I've never wished someone to get bit.... until now


----------



## Juniorispissed

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


Because you're videos are great... today's pokie pairing showed how to behave around a loose OW with some speed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Coconana said:


> Anybody post this guy yet? Will forever hold the Medul of Honur for cool poisonous inbert handling


"If I don't give her a good reason to bite me, she won't." --Mensa material


----------



## atraxrobustus

Ungoliant said:


> "If I don't give her a good reason to bite me, she won't." --Mensa material


I wouldn't bet on it. Whomever said that, has obviously NOT dealt with the business end of an OBT, nor have they experienced a _T. Stirmi_ hairing them.


----------



## atraxrobustus

PidderPeets said:


> I don't know why visualizing that fight makes me laugh as much as it does. I can just imagine her ploy for attention tactics, and your sassmaster rebuttals incorporated in
> 
> On a side note, all you people are killing me with these videos. Too frustrating


You have to keep in mind that people like her are the ones saying that guns kill people.


----------



## PidderPeets

atraxrobustus said:


> You have to keep in mind that people like her are the ones saying that guns kill people.


I can't post or even link the video I have as a response to that without breaking forum rules . So if you're okay with some cursing and references to anatomy and such, look up the song I Kill People by Jon Lajoie. It's a rather humorous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Juniorispissed said:


> Because you're videos are great... today's pokie pairing showed how to behave around a loose OW with some speed.


Although I have to say, that video gave me a scare. I thought that polkie was going to fall off the table and towards its death.


----------



## SDCustom78

This is dated 2011 and may have been seen by some. I found it a bit cringe-worthy. It appears he perfected the "blow on the Tarantula" technique "sarcasm" or it at least sounds like thats what he is doing. No idea if this is a wild specimen or not but it just seems careless on their behalf. At one point, it even threat postures @ 1:25 and then it jumps from what i assume would be at least 4ft to the ground to evade the "handler" near the end. Id never want to see anyone get bit, but this guy id have no sympathy for had it happened.


----------



## Andrea82

SDCustom78 said:


> This is dated 2011 and may have been seen by some. I found it a bit cringe-worthy. It appears he perfected the "blow on the Tarantula" technique "sarcasm" or it at least sounds like thats what he is doing. No idea if this is a wild specimen or not but it just seems careless on their behalf. At one point, it even threat postures @ 1:25 and then it jumps from what i assume would be at least 4ft to the ground to evade the "handler" near the end. Id never want to see anyone get bit, but this guy id have no sympathy for had it happened.


That spider is very tolerant. Blowing/breathing on a Theraphosid is a surefire way to get them pissed off. Even my arboreal pet rock A.metallica gets irritated when i accidentally breathe on her, raising her butt in the air.


----------



## Daniel266jz

Has anyone seen this mans youtube channel?


----------



## Misty Day

Terrible setup, terrible handling, speaks for itself really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Misty Day said:


> Terrible setup, terrible handling, speaks for itself really.


Same guy: 









@cold blood look at this guy, what an irresponsible jerk.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 2


----------



## cold blood

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Same guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cold blood look at this guy, what an irresponsible jerk.


Lets see, enroll in college, or use that money to cover myself in tattoos and tarantulas...no brainer for this clown....lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hellblazer

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Same guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cold blood look at this guy, what an irresponsible jerk.


A face bite would be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoclown

@cold blood He's not smart enough to be called a clown!!!
And the baby talk to the T like it understands....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

cold blood said:


> Lets see, enroll in college, or use that money to cover myself in tattoos and tarantulas...no brainer for this clown....lol.


I rather be in college and have the tarantulas if it were up to me.



Hellblazer said:


> A face bite would be fun.


I don't know about fun but I wouldn't be surprised if he got bit there someday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ccTroi

Daniel266jz said:


> Has anyone seen this mans youtube channel?


He’s a member here @Phases 
I laughed when he pinched he pinched-grabbed his pumpkin patch to her new enclosure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

cold blood said:


> Lets see, enroll in college, or use that money to cover myself in tattoos and tarantulas...no brainer for this clown....lol.


Savage 10/10.
Believe it or not before getting my first T these are the kinds of videos I watched and thought these guys were experts.
They definitely have an influence on beginners and that is a problem.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Don't remember seeing this posted. If I have to be frustrated about a tarantula video, you guys do too.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

PidderPeets said:


> Don't remember seeing this posted. If I have to be frustrated about a tarantula video, you guys do too.


What was the point of being bitten, if these guys act like a bunch of baby sissies? Terrible video, and that bug guy, don't get me started.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## cold blood

Paul1126 said:


> Savage 10/10.
> Believe it or not before getting my first T these are the kinds of videos I watched and thought these guys were experts.
> They definitely have an influence on beginners and that is a problem.


And thats exactly the problem with new keepers and you tube.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Phases

Daniel266jz said:


> Has anyone seen this mans youtube channel?


I have!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Phases

Phases said:


> I have!


Yeah I'll admit my biggest problem is forgetting that any keeper who posts with any level of comfort or familiarity or even simply a quantity of Ts translates to influence on new or aspiring keepers. I need to do a much better job with disclaimers and stressing the severity of risks involved in what I (and others, even worse!) do.  I will work to improve that in future videos and circle back to past and put blurbs in descriptions to offset the oversight.. I did well on some but keep forgetting due to my own level of comfort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phases

Wow wtf are they purposefully making it bite them for? Aww that makes me sad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PidderPeets

Jmanbeing93 said:


> What was the point of being bitten, if these guys act like a bunch of baby sissies? Terrible video, and that bug guy, don't get me started.





Phases said:


> Wow wtf are they purposefully making it bite them for? Aww that makes me sad.


Exactly. And it kept jumping, so I was so worried it was gonna fall


----------



## maggiefiasco

If I had to sum up my thoughts while watching these videos, it would be just one word...

WHY?

lol! Oh my god, my nerves are all jangled by the fool hardy and unnecessary actions! Some of those gave me sweaty palms... but I just can’t stop thinking why???


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Steve Irwin messing around with an OW.






Another handling of a Australian species of tarantula. I really cringed at how close it got to the guy's neck.


----------



## Andrea82

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Steve Irwin messing around with an OW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another handling of a Australian species of tarantula. I really cringed at how close it got to the guy's neck.


Those specimens were quite calm for an Australian species, from what I've gathered, they're no picnic... 
Steve Irwin...is Steve Irwin. Over the top drama queen. But he made the big public aware i guess.


----------



## Staehilomyces

Quite sure this wasn't posted before so...

Here's a hint: when looking for cringey tarantula videos, just search "tarantula care" and click on any that don't belong to an invert channel.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82

Staehilomyces said:


> Quite sure this wasn't posted before so...
> 
> Here's a hint: when looking for cringey tarantula videos, just search "tarantula care" and click on any that don't belong to an invert channel.



Heat mat: check. Hygrometer :check. Not enough substrate: check. Spiny plant: check. Water crystals: check.
Sjeez.


----------



## ShyDragoness

Staehilomyces said:


> Quite sure this wasn't posted before so...
> 
> Here's a hint: when looking for cringey tarantula videos, just search "tarantula care" and click on any that don't belong to an invert channel.


I can see why they think tarantulas live 3-5 years if they're keeping them in those set ups

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mjb30

Andrea82 said:


> Heat mat: check. Hygrometer :check. Not enough substrate: check. Spiny plant: check. Water crystals: check.
> Sjeez.


Use cocoa fibre? Check!
Call a hygrometer a hydrometer? Check!
Use silica gel? Check! 
Shove a cricket in its face? Check!

He has a snake around his shoulders and wears khaki, he must be an expert...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Staehilomyces

Mjb30 said:


> Use cocoa fibre? Check!
> Call a hygrometer a hydrometer? Check!
> Use silica gel? Check!
> Shove a cricket in its face? Check!
> 
> He has a snake around his shoulders and wears khaki, he must be an expert...


The worst part is that these terrible care videos look more professional than most of the correct ones, so newbies are more likely to follow them. I just stop watching whenever I see a heat mat or a sponge/water crystals.


----------



## Tia B

Staehilomyces said:


> Quite sure this wasn't posted before so...
> 
> Here's a hint: when looking for cringey tarantula videos, just search "tarantula care" and click on any that don't belong to an invert channel.


With the glacial pace at which they grow, that G. porteri is probably already more than 5 years old at that size...


----------



## Kraine

I'm dying over this thread. omg.

I vote for a thread where we all make our OWN satirical cringey T videos. I might actually start that.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tia B

Kraine said:


> I'm dying over this thread. omg.
> 
> I vote for a thread where we all make our OWN satirical cringey T videos. I might actually start that.


Just like get a rubber tarantula and juggle it while you're talking. Put it in a too small, poorly set up terrarium and shake it like an etch-a-sketch. It's honestly what some of these people do.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Mjb30 said:


> Use cocoa fibre? Check!
> Call a hygrometer a hydrometer? Check!
> Use silica gel? Check!
> Shove a cricket in its face? Check!


He probably designed this tarantula enclosure...wait, probably not, He used gel? Any keeper worth a darn knows a sponge is the way to go. Clearly the person who designed this enclosure knew what he was doing. Note the bowl of freeze-dried crickets. How many threads have we seen worrying over a cricket being loose in the cage? well, here's one bunch of crickets that will never chomp on a helpless moulting tarantula!
Mind you, this is a set-up for a very specific species that one does not find offered. A blue-footed baboon bird-eater, if memory serves. A tropical arboreal species, as evidenced by the plant and the heat lamp.
 See comment below the photo.




Note: This a picture from an April Fool's gag from a few years back. Do NOT try to emulate this enclosure! Can't have that kerfluffle start up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Nonnack

You should also put heat mat under the tank, because you know, tropical tarantulas live in very hot places. Otherwise all looks great. XD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Mind you, this is a set-up for a very specific species that one does not find offered. A blue-footed baboon bird-eater, if memory serves. A tropical arboreal species, as evidenced by the plant and the heat lamp.


That would be a great communal for OBTs. (They get hungry lonely.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mjb30

Ungoliant said:


> That would be a great communal for OBTs. (They get hungry lonely.)


Misting 12 times a day would also help. As well as high-fiving them in sync with some super-funky bass guitar licks; they would appreciate that.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## dord

Watch any video by 'They will Kill You' on spiders.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Tia B said:


> Just like get a rubber tarantula and juggle it while you're talking. Put it in a too small, poorly set up terrarium and shake it like an etch-a-sketch. It's honestly what some of these people do.


toy channels are way ahead of you












https://vidmoon.co/video/QBTI0WTIjPnZEWjZgE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thaisthetic

Not sure if this has been posted, but it's pretty cringe anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 6


----------



## Andrea82

Thaisthetic said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but it's pretty cringe anyways.


There's so many cringe after watching that i actually pulled a muscle i think...
I hate hate hate people buying a spider just for this purpose 
That poor rosie is probably five or more years old and they put her at risk like that. The lps employee don't know anything, stupid sponge and stuff. Bad friends as well, i would quickly end the friendship if somebody would pull that kind of trick on me. 
And lastly...that 'man bun' looks ridiculous. Some guys can pull it off but not this one...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## dord

This guy gets on my nerves. He handles anything and everything that moves and puts it on his face.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Tia B

dord said:


> This guy gets on my nerves. He handles anything and everything that moves and puts it on his face.


Ugh....


----------



## Ungoliant

dord said:


> This guy gets on my nerves. He handles anything and everything that moves and puts it on his face.


Let's see him try that with a bunch of OBTs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShyDragoness

This mightve already been posted, these people man




poor little T

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## DanBsTs

ShyDragoness said:


> This mightve already been posted, these people man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor little T


This made my blood boil

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nonnack

I already cringed when I read the word 'prank'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dovey

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Also, ample cleavage is a must.
> 
> No, really. it is.


Shame on you, Tim, you ol' possum! Where's the #metoo button on arachnoboards?!


----------



## Dovey

miss moxie said:


>


Dear God, where is the OMG button! Why is this entire thread making me want more buttons so badly!


----------



## Dovey

Venom1080 said:


> Oh goody..


Actually laughing out loud. No seriously, I think I'm about to swallow my tongue!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dovey

Venom1080 said:


> All his brains went to his balls.
> This kind of behaviour isn't cool, or ballsy. It's just stupid. I don't give a sh** if he gets bit. I do care about the spiders that depend on him for proper care however.
> 
> This is a moronic stunt, nothing more. I'm sad you think this is cool.


I assumed sarcasm???? Am I wrong?


----------



## Dovey

efmp1987 said:


> Here's another. Knowing the speed of Old Worlds, that T could've lunged at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Owner disabled sharing probably. Scared to get trashed by other keepers. LMAO.


OMG, can you just imagine what this guy must be like in bed?! Gak.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Dovey

carterxwr said:


> This is the guy that really pushes my buttons the most.


Aha! Coyote! I knew he'd pop up a long here somewhere! Could tell it was going to be him just by looking at the photo.


carterxwr said:


> This is the guy that really pushes my buttons the most.


----------



## Dovey

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


Oh I was totally going to bring up the video where you have to move all your furniture and take the baseboard off the wall looking for a lost sling, only to find out it's sitting on the floor looking at you like you're an idiot. That's a personal favorite in my household! Right up there with the Fawlty Towers episode about Basil the rat. Every girl in my dorm just howled over that video! Seriously, they love you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dovey

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I don't even feed live mice to my rat-snale.
> 
> I was talking to a fellow who has a ball python. I remarked that if he wished, I could order him some frozen mice next time I ordered some. (Which would be awhile, I ordered 26 last time which at one per week is around a six-month supply) and he said "The snake won't accept pre-killed. Now, I don't know that much about keeping ball pythons and I know they can be rather fussy about eating, but I know how long he has had the snake and I suspect that he didn't try very hard to get it to accept pre-killed before deciding that the snake has to consume live. There are tricks to help encourage them to eat pre-killed that I would try first.
> But, there is absolutely no excuse I can accept for feeding live vertebrates to a tarantula. As far as I know, there are no documented benefits, and plus for all the reasons boina listed just makes it seem mainly a thrill-seeing exercise.


----------



## Dovey

I do breed ball pythons, and I can tell you right now that very very rare is the ball python that cannot be encouraged to accept Frozen thawed prey. They can even be trained to accept prey sausages for goodness sake. I have one single adult female whom I've been working with for over a year to get transferred to frozen thawed from the live prey she was raised on. She may eventually thwart me in my effort, but only because she is such a valuable animal and I cannot afford to allow her to fall into a bad physical state in the process. I'm not giving up, though. I also have beloved pet rats, and I have to say that, as fellow mammals, they have my loyalty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mjb30

Dovey said:


> somebody tell me where that b****** lives so I can drive over to his house and punch him in the face. I cannot abide cruelty to animals--except possibly to the Human animals who have frontal cortex AZ and should know better. And I'm an old lady school teacher...I won't spend the night in jail.


I absolutely, 100% wish, it had given him multiple bites and jumped off to safety before getting hurt.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## xxCHAOTIC

Any video of someone handling a pokie. Oh God. I've seen one on Facebook that you see the thing TELEPORT onto the guy's chest.

If you wanna be stupid and risk your tarantulas life handling, stick to nice and slow new world terrestrial species. The hobby does not need the media attention of some idiot ending up in the hospital for YouTube views.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dord

ShyDragoness said:


> This mightve already been posted, these people man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor little T


There's no way that T survived that fall. 3 words:

Double. Digit. IQ.


----------



## dord

Oh, just remembered this one... Dunno if anyone's posted it yet but:





Handling not just one, but TWO spiders at once.
Sponges... because they can drown in a bowl of water.
Says pinktoes are 'easily handled'.
Oh, and...
"Rather than a 10 gallon cage which is more *vertical*, you want one with some *height* because he's a tree dwelling creature."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

dord said:


> Oh, just remembered this one... Dunno if anyone's posted it yet but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handling not just one, but TWO spiders at once.
> Sponges... because they can drown in a bowl of water.
> Says pinktoes are 'easily handled'.
> Oh, and...
> "Rather than a 10 gallon cage which is more *vertical*, you want one with some *height* because he's a tree dwelling creature."


Oh. My. Gosh. That guy is actually hilarious! Do you think he knows almost every word that came out of his mouth was misinfo? o my gosh!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

This guy wouldn't be as cringey if his tarantula wasn't constantly in danger for the whole video..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanBsTs

dord said:


> Oh, just remembered this one... Dunno if anyone's posted it yet but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handling not just one, but TWO spiders at once.
> Sponges... because they can drown in a bowl of water.
> Says pinktoes are 'easily handled'.
> Oh, and...
> "Rather than a 10 gallon cage which is more *vertical*, you want one with some *height* because he's a tree dwelling creature."


Gah! I've seen this guy before. I bet his kacki shirt,vest and safari hat give at least +5 tarantula experience.  Experienced T  owner without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mjb30

ShyDragoness said:


> This guy wouldn't be as cringey if his tarantula wasn't constantly in danger for the whole video..


His last words reached cringe factor 9000...

“They’re just fuzzy, eight-legged dogs, y’know. Honestly, what’s the difference. You’re just a leg puppy Sedona. You’re a good dog.”

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShyDragoness

Mjb30 said:


> His last words reached cringe factor 9000...
> 
> “They’re just fuzzy, eight-legged dogs, y’know. Honestly, what’s the difference. You’re just a leg puppy Sedona. You’re a good dog.”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stormsky

dord said:


> Oh, just remembered this one... Dunno if anyone's posted it yet but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handling not just one, but TWO spiders at once.
> Sponges... because they can drown in a bowl of water.
> Says pinktoes are 'easily handled'.
> Oh, and...
> "Rather than a 10 gallon cage which is more *vertical*, you want one with some *height* because he's a tree dwelling creature."


Ugh, I've seen this series in my early research period and actually kinda believed his advice... Thankfully I learned beforehand to check multiple sources and used proper information by the time I got my first tarantula.
So many mistakes in that video:
- "Tarantula BREEDS" right in the title
- Only uses common names
- Practically juggling those tarantulas


----------



## Staehilomyces

dord said:


> Oh, just remembered this one... Dunno if anyone's posted it yet but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handling not just one, but TWO spiders at once.
> Sponges... because they can drown in a bowl of water.
> Says pinktoes are 'easily handled'.
> Oh, and...
> "Rather than a 10 gallon cage which is more *vertical*, you want one with some *height* because he's a tree dwelling creature."


As I've said before, the worst part about these poor care videos is that they look so much more professional than most, if not all correct care videos. As such, people who don't know better will be a lot more likely to follow the instructions in a video like this than a correct, but less professionally set up video.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Mericuh

All of these "prank" ones are by far the worst to me. Just the blantant disrespect for the animal.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Mychajlo

Stuff like this actually pisses me off so much, what the **** do with her afterward, I have so many questions and want to punch him so much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Mychajlo said:


> Stuff like this actually pisses me off so much, what the **** do with her afterward, I have so many questions and want to punch him so much


how does that person have a child?
what
why
wtfrick


----------



## SDCustom78

ShyDragoness said:


> how does that person have a child?
> what
> why
> wtfrick


@5:09 , nothing in the toilet be it 1 or 2 (sorry lol),  like she couldn't have got up and got paper herself. She was in on it is my guess and acting.


----------



## lvc

Mychajlo said:


> Stuff like this actually pisses me off so much, what the **** do with her afterward, I have so many questions and want to punch him so much


Love how he emphasizes that he wouldn't ever hurt his gf for a prank, but animal abuse for views is all fine and dandy... I hate ppl sometimes

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Staehilomyces

Venom1080 said:


> I see em all the time. Link them here so we can get mad together.
> 
> Here's this for starters....


Okay, I just watched this video. I had watched it before, but stopped when she called her tarantula "sweet". This time, I clicked near the end, when she was summarizing her video, and she was actively _suggesting_ that weekly handling was required activity for tarantulas! I mean, handle if you want, but don't make it out as though it's a requirement for keeping tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Mychajlo said:


> TERRIFYING REAL TARANTULA PRANK ON GIRLFRIEND!!!


If I were working at a pet store, I would have done a little "due diligence" on that buyer. A young guy asking for "your biggest spider" and snickering, not sounding like he wanted that animal as a pet.

Also, you have to be a real creep to record a video of your girlfriend on the toilet (assuming this isn't staged with her cooperation).

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mychajlo

I just found one of the most cringy

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Mychajlo said:


> I just found one of the most cringy


The "live insect handler" makes you think this is going to be a demonstration of Rule 34.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mjb30

Mychajlo said:


> I just found one of the most cringy


Did the handler get bit in the lips already?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul1126

Mychajlo said:


> I just found one of the most cringy


Well, it is buzzfeed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mychajlo

OH MY GOD WATCH THIS!!!! I aughta slap the piss out of this kid

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tia B

Mychajlo said:


> OH MY GOD WATCH THIS!!!! I aughta slap the piss out of this kid


That poor spider...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Mychajlo said:


> OH MY GOD WATCH THIS!!!! I aughta slap the piss out of this kid


I sometimes _joke_ about giving Dozer a belly rub (I don't actually handle her), but good grief.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

Mychajlo said:


> OH MY GOD WATCH THIS!!!! I aughta slap the piss out of this kid


This spider actually loses urticating hairs because the owner rubs them off...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## octaJon

I don't think anyone posted this yet but the undue stress this owner causes his tarantula along with putting its fangs in jeopardy by incessantly poking and prodding with those metal tongs is absolutely ridiculous

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Kendricks

One thing I find worse than the videos are the idiots leaving encouraging comments under them, unable to grasp the abuse they just witnessed.
The current trend seems to be to leave a comment implying the creator of the video benefits from a condition of severely enlarged testicles.
Why that matters, or how it is connected, I do not know.

But I sure despise these worthless idiots.
Oxygen thieves, all of them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Kendricks said:


> One thing I find worse than the videos are the idiots leaving encouraging comments under them, unable to grasp the abuse they just witnessed.
> The current trend seems to be to leave a comment implying the creator of the video benefits from a condition of severely enlarged testicles.
> Why that matters, or how it is connected, I do not know.
> 
> But I sure despise these worthless idiots.
> Oxygen thieves, all of them.


I'm baffled that someone with your intelligence (I'm not mocking you) is still (genuinely, I know) upset by the multitude of idiots, literally nothing but 2.0 cavemans (in the bad sense, because real cavemans had more 'dignity') that infest the Internet with their crap.

I tell you what works, my friend: not giving a single atom o


----------



## Kendricks

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm baffled that someone with your intelligence (I'm not mocking you) is still (genuinely, I know) upset by the multitude of idiots, literally nothing but 2.0 cavemans (in the bad sense, because real cavemans had more 'dignity') that infest the Internet with their crap.
> 
> I tell you what works, my friend: not giving a single atom of


It is because I am aware that all these unworthy scumbags are people who unfortunately have the right to vote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Kendricks said:


> It is because I am aware that all these unworthy scumbags are people who unfortunately have the right to vote.


Yeah, indeed. Correct. And to drive, not? And to owning (legally, I mean) a gun, no? And all the 'etc' we can mention like 9 months 'breeding' other  idiots?

My friend, disempathy is the key, I don't give anymore a , sure... I'm pissed off by those videos but I don't even bother to read etc the comments below

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The wolf

This guy 
I mean look at that setup it's disgraceful just read some of the comments it's so sad seeing people believe this guy talking about sponges and urticating hares all the while holding multiple tarantulas from inadequate setups

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Paul1126

The wolf said:


> This guy
> I mean look at that setup it's disgraceful just read some of the comments it's so sad seeing people believe this guy talking about sponges and urticating hares all the while holding multiple tarantulas from inadequate setups


Howcast, explains a lot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Paul1126 said:


> Howcast, explains a lot


Howcast, needs no introduction.


----------



## Mjb30

octaJon said:


> I don't think anyone posted this yet but the undue stress this owner causes his tarantula along with putting its fangs in jeopardy by incessantly poking and prodding with those metal tongs is absolutely ridiculous


You could actual hear chitin against metal when he lifted her out. *shudders*


----------



## Ungoliant

octaJon said:


> I don't think anyone posted this yet but the undue stress this owner causes his tarantula along with putting its fangs in jeopardy by incessantly poking and prodding with those metal tongs is absolutely ridiculous


I would be "highly defensive" too if someone did that to me.


----------



## Pythonipus

Uuuugh, this is the same guy who supplied some of the animals for Jurassic World as well as many other movies. Not as bad as some of the gems in this thread, but still....

Reactions: Sad 4 | Face Palm 1


----------



## The wolf

Pythonipus said:


> Uuuugh, this is the same guy who supplied some of the animals for Jurassic World as well as many other movies. Not as bad as some of the gems in this thread, but still....


Reeeaaaly helping with that whole arachnophobia thing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kendricks

The wolf said:


> Reeeaaaly helping with that whole arachnophobia thing


Listen to these idiots screeching...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tia B

Pythonipus said:


> Uuuugh, this is the same guy who supplied some of the animals for Jurassic World as well as many other movies. Not as bad as some of the gems in this thread, but still....


That poor spider is being manhandled....

Also, mice?! 

And so much misinformation!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Tia B said:


> Also, mice?!


Not only mice, but two per week!

And the constant playing into people's fears with his "jokes."  Why bring a spider onto a show if that's what you're going to do with it?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Ugh, why do I keep getting roped back into this thread? It makes me sad

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The wolf

I just want to vent please allow me to vent
AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
there we go


----------



## Dovey

dord said:


> This guy gets on my nerves. He handles anything and everything that moves and puts it on his face.


Don't they make medication for that condition?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

PidderPeets said:


> Ugh, why do I keep getting roped back into this thread? It makes me sad


Click 'unwatch thread' to cut the cord

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## cold blood

Dovey said:


> Don't they make medication for that condition?


yes....some are listed here...

http://listverse.com/2012/12/02/10-poisons-used-to-kill-people/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Award 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93

Mychajlo said:


> OH MY GOD WATCH THIS!!!! I aughta slap the piss out of this kid


Urticating hairs for dinner, yummy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## centipeedle

This makes me sad.

Reactions: Sad 6 | Helpful 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Andrea82 said:


> Click 'unwatch thread' to cut the cord


Yeah, but does that prevent me from seeing it in the tarantula chat subforum, which is where I inevitably end up clicking it?


----------



## cold blood

PidderPeets said:


> Yeah, but does that prevent me from seeing it in the tarantula chat subforum, which is where I inevitably end up clicking it?


You will still see it, you just won't get alerts from the thread.

It _would_ require a certain degree of self control to not click on it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets

cold blood said:


> You will still see it, you just won't get alerts from the thread.
> 
> It _would_ require a certain degree of self control to not click on it.


Would you believe me if I said I don't have a whole lot of self control?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 3 | Cake 2 | Cookie 1


----------



## Mychajlo

centipeedle said:


> This makes me sad.


I like how the video that came up for a recommendation after that one was called “what to do with dead tarantulas”

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ungoliant

*Moderator note*: I moved several posts from this thread to a new thread called Invertebrate Lovers: Report These Videos to YouTube for Animal Abuse (located in the Watering Hole, since the content is not specific to any one type of invertebrate).

If you have a link to a video showing *deliberate* cruelty/abuse of invertebrates that you'd like other people to report to YouTube, post it there.

Feel free to continue sharing tarantula videos that feature negligent handling, bad care advice, poor husbandry, etc., in this thread.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Dovey

Has anyone posted this unbelievable pede video? Honestly, my jaw fell off and I can't find it. I think it must have bounced under the bed.





More egregious awfulness aside, I can't stand the whole "yeah here's my giant centipede, and here's the phone booth it lives in." Poor thing can barely turn around.


----------



## Staehilomyces

Seen that. As a centipede handler myself, I cringed at practically every aspect of the video.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PanzoN88

I watched every video from start to finish and i now know that was a big mistake (good bye my innocent little brain cells).


----------



## basin79

I only check in on this thread to make sure one of my videos isn't here.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dovey

Staehilomyces said:


> Seen that. As a centipede handler myself, I cringed at practically every aspect of the video.


Call me squeamish, but dude's facial hair alone was enough to make me brew a quick cup of tea to fight off the dry heaves. What a resounding git. It's enough to make one regret opposable thumbs, if this is the sort of thing we get up to with them. Obviously a dry bite...l wish the poor thing had nailed him harder for all of us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CyclingSam

basin79 said:


> I only check in on this thread to make sure one of my videos isn't here.


Haha! I’ll be honest, me too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mychajlo

I seriously have no words for this video, like honestly:
1. What kind of set up is that for that scorpion
2. Why are people like that allowed to purchase animals
3. What is the point of deliberatly making an animal mad


----------



## The wolf

Just read the title you don't even have to watch the vid to know what kind of sick cruel crap it will be

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## centipeedle

That kind of video is why so many people hate tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The wolf

centipeedle said:


> That kind of video is why so many people hate tarantulas.


I know right the worst part is always the comment section

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mychajlo

I’m sorry but I find this video quite cringy. From the thumbnail to the content, I don’t know

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## spookyvibes

Mychajlo said:


> I’m sorry but I find this video quite cringy. From the thumbnail to the content, I don’t know


Is there any DTG video that isn't cringy though? I haven't seen very many of her videos, but all of the ones I have seen were not very good imo. Also, talk about a substrate scrooge...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mychajlo

spookyvibes said:


> Is there any DTG video that isn't cringy though? I haven't seen very many of her videos, but all of the ones I have seen were not very good imo. Also, talk about a substrate scrooge...


Yes it literally looks like she keeps them on cat litter....FOR ALL THE SPECIES oh and here is a couple comments on that video. Your tarantula videos should not cause people to make these comments

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## spookyvibes

Mychajlo said:


> Yes it literally looks like she keeps them on cat litter....FOR ALL THE SPECIES oh and here is a couple comments on that video. Your tarantula videos should not cause people to make these comments
> View attachment 267775


I believe she uses straight vermiculite. Which I think is great to add to the sub of more "moisture dependent" species, but I'd never use it for species that like it dry. I think they find it very uncomfortable when their substrate moves around when they walk on it. And jesus, who would've thought that videos about spiders could make people feel that way Maybe making the video more about spiders and less about herself would help

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spookyvibes

Also, speaking of DTG....




She poked a freshly molted tarantula with her tongs. To me, that just seems awful. They're so fragile at that stage, they could easily have their skin torn. Also, care tips weren't that great

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## D Sherlod

I refuse to watch any of these videos simply because I don' want to raise their hit count. Call it my personal boycott.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mychajlo

spookyvibes said:


> Also, speaking of DTG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She poked a freshly molted tarantula with her tongs. To me, that just seems awful. They're so fragile at that stage, they could easily have their skin torn. Also, care tips weren't that great


Literally had living crickets walking around the molted tarantula enclosure


----------



## spookyvibes

Mychajlo said:


> Literally had living crickets walking around the molted tarantula enclosure


Crap, I didn't even notice that initially! That's awful


----------



## Mychajlo

spookyvibes said:


> Crap, I didn't even notice that initially! That's awful


Yes and I don’t know if it’s just me, but the way she mists her enclosures makes me cringe, like it seems like she nearly FLOODS them. She does not stop spraying that bottle she’ll just *squeeze* keep talking *squeeze* and not even *squeeze* look to see how *squeeze* much water is now *squeeze* probably sitting in *squeeze* bottom of the enclosure *squeeze* *squeeze *squeeze* and then adds a full tube of water to the end literally picking up and moving the 1” of cat liter she has on the bottom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Me Ts died for this... they died in vien


----------



## Mychajlo

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Me Ts died for this... they died in vien


“This spider had a life, this spider had a 401K” at least he was right about something, that and the fact that I’m the tarantula business sometimes you can make BANK


----------



## TeddyBearTarantula

efmp1987 said:


> Here's another. Knowing the speed of Old Worlds, that T could've lunged at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Owner disabled sharing probably. Scared to get trashed by other keepers. LMAO.


What an absolute moron. I’m going to test if you’ll bite me, even though you’re in threat posture.’ She’s telling you she’ll bite if you don’t back off. But instead ‘I’ll test her with a pair of metal pick-ups and that way she’ll potentially break her fangs if she’s biting!’, wtf. This entire video was about him getting this gorgeous Singapore Blue out of her enclosure, just to wind her up and him show off what a massive tw@t he is. This guy shouldn’t be allowed to keep animals. Full stop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TeddyBearTarantula

Grace Cannell said:


> I agree, he is pretty informative and I am all for promoting how awesome inverts are BUT I do not want to stick my finger in an animal's mouth in the name of science.


I know what you mean! I think Coyote is well meaning though and he cares about the animals, he’s more about dispelling myths though. I didn’t agree with the stinging stuff, I though encouraging an animal to get pissed off and sting/bite etc is unnecessary stress for them but I guess it was again about separating the fact from fiction, plus he loves the dramatics!


----------



## Staehilomyces

I swear half of DTG's thumbnails feature her posing provocatively, many of them not even showing the animals concerned in the actual video.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## miamc12321

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Me Ts died for this... they died in vien


Uh, what?!?  Nope...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

Mychajlo said:


> I’m sorry but I find this video quite cringy. From the thumbnail to the content, I don’t know


I cannot stand this woman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mychajlo

Paul1126 said:


> I cannot stand this woman


I second this lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miamc12321

Mychajlo said:


> I second this lol


 Uh, Jeebus!  'Can you move your pony tail a bit...'  uh, what??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost56

I actually enjoy some of this guys videos, but this one surprised me. Didn't consider him to be this ignorant... lol.


----------



## Mychajlo

Look. Another woman I can’t stand, the way she acts is so cringy it hurts. Although SOME of the info is ok


----------



## sasker

Mychajlo said:


> Look. Another woman I can’t stand, the way she acts is so cringy it hurts. Although SOME of the info is ok


Plastic surgery much?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mjb30

sasker said:


> Plastic surgery much?


Nah, just bitten on the lips!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sasker

Mjb30 said:


> Nah, just bitten on the lips!


I think she has just a very strong reaction to urticating hairs. That's why it is not advisable to let tarantulas crawl over your face. Amateurs...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dord

Ghost56 said:


> I actually enjoy some of this guys videos, but this one surprised me. Didn't consider him to be this ignorant... lol.


Yeah, I wish he kept his hands to himself more... ESPECIALLY when he handles his T. seladonia! That's just reckless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sasker

Ghost56 said:


> I actually enjoy some of this guys videos, but this one surprised me. Didn't consider him to be this ignorant... lol.


Yeah, I know what you mean. His videos are sometimes quite good, but I don't really get why he needs to touch everything. I also have the feeling he buys animals without having done any research. I remember that he bought a Eresus walckenari that he housed like a jumping spider  A sling of this species may look like a jumping spider, but they are definitely a fossorial species. Oh, and between the unpacking and housing of this spider he had to let it walk over his hands. The surprise that it did feel the urge to jump from one hand to another...


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Okay I know I'm going to regret doing this but... here's the channel I made about two months into keeping spiders to inform beginners on how to keep spiders. I know that I put some front info in these videos and that's why I plan to delete the channel and start a new one it's been about a year since I even touched that channel and in that time I've learned so unbelievably much that I want to try again
(Not making tutorials about things I don't know enough about)... BUT I'm going to leave the channel up for one more week so you guys can go through it, cringe, and roast my old videos (but not in a way that will get you banned for personal attacks)
Now remember all the incorrect things in the videos I know are incorrect now so don't correct me but feel free to make fun of the things i get incorrect... now *sigh* here's the link:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2QjIryEiONn3tB7ey465Pw 
(ignore the super recent video I had no where else to post it because I don't like to post things about spiders on my main youtube account)


----------



## Shaithisferenczy

Mychajlo said:


> I seriously have no words for this video, like honestly:
> 1. What kind of set up is that for that scorpion
> 2. Why are people like that allowed to purchase animals
> 3. What is the point of deliberatly making an animal mad


 what an absolute dunderpate..although it was kinda useful for me to see what that species is capable of,been toying with getting one for a while. but still, stuff like this makes me think you should have to sit a test and earn a license for keeping animals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Okay I know I'm going to regret doing this but... here's the channel I made about two months into keeping spiders to inform beginners on how to keep spiders. I know that I put some front info in these videos and that's why I plan to delete the channel and start a new one it's been about a year since I even touched that channel and in that time I've learned so unbelievably much that I want to try again
> (Not making tutorials about things I don't know enough about)... BUT I'm going to leave the channel up for one more week so you guys can go through it, cringe, and roast my old videos (but not in a way that will get you banned for personal attacks)
> Now remember all the incorrect things in the videos I know are incorrect now so don't correct me but feel free to make fun of the things i get incorrect... now *sigh* here's the link:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2QjIryEiONn3tB7ey465Pw
> (ignore the super recent video I had no where else to post it because I don't like to post things about spiders on my main youtube account)


okay its getting harder and harder not to just upright delete it now because of the terrible conditions of some spiders depicted that i completely forgot about i would like everyone to know that i was ignorant back then and now know how to treat my spiders and other inverts well and with respect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Okay I know I'm going to regret doing this but... here's the channel I made about two months into keeping spiders to inform beginners on how to keep spiders. I know that I put some front info in these videos and that's why I plan to delete the channel and start a new one it's been about a year since I even touched that channel and in that time I've learned so unbelievably much that I want to try again
> (Not making tutorials about things I don't know enough about)... BUT I'm going to leave the channel up for one more week so you guys can go through it, cringe, and roast my old videos (but not in a way that will get you banned for personal attacks)
> Now remember all the incorrect things in the videos I know are incorrect now so don't correct me but feel free to make fun of the things i get incorrect... now *sigh* here's the link:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2QjIryEiONn3tB7ey465Pw
> (ignore the super recent video I had no where else to post it because I don't like to post things about spiders on my main youtube account)


Is that D. Crocata in a water bottle I’m cringing but I relate so much! When I was younger and in middle school I used to catch latrodectus Hespurus and keep them in a glass jar, granted in jabbed holes in the top with a table knife and I fed them flies I would catch in the windowsills


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Mychajlo said:


> Is that D. Crocata in a water bottle I’m cringing but I relate so much! When I was younger and in middle school I used to catch latrodectus Hespurus and keep them in a glass jar, granted in jabbed holes in the top with a table knife and I fed them flies I would catch in the windowsills


no thats a recent video and its in a Tupperware container i did a bunch of research before buying one and provided it with in my opinion good liveing conditions. she just produced a sac too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

okay i know i already posted about these kinds of videos but i have more to say. so what i dont understand is what do people plan to do after torturing the poor girl and tarantula like you cant just return a tarantula and these people obviously dont plan on keeping it so what do they do with it. the sad truth is they probably just squish it and move on with there day not giveing it a second thought DISGUSTING!

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Mychajlo

Wolfspidurguy said:


> no thats a recent video and its in a Tupperware container i did a bunch of research before buying one and provided it with in my opinion good liveing conditions. she just produced a sac too


Ok that’s awesome! I have some wild woodlouse spiders that show up in my backyard during the summer under some logs I have out back, I should definitely try and keep one cause from the video of yours I saw they seem really interesting. I’ve even seen some mature males wondering around too so I might try and mate them and see how that goes


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Mychajlo said:


> Is that D. Crocata in a water bottle I’m cringing but I relate so much! When I was younger and in middle school I used to catch latrodectus Hespurus and keep them in a glass jar, granted in jabbed holes in the top with a table knife and I fed them flies I would catch in the windowsills


although i did keep a Parasteatoda tepidariorum in an empty cheese puff container


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Mychajlo said:


> Ok that’s awesome! I have some wild woodlouse spiders that show up in my backyard during the summer under some logs I have out back, I should definitely try and keep one cause from the video of yours I saw they seem really interesting. I’ve even seen some mature males wondering around too so I might try and mate them and see how that goes


yeah i didnt mate them i bought her off bugs in cyber space so it could be a dud but i have high hopes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Wolfspidurguy said:


> yeah i didnt mate them i bought her off bugs in cyber space so it could be a dud but i have high hopes


Well I hope it goes well for you! So do you keep any tarantulas or are you just focusing on true spiders? I’d love to get into keeping true spiders but ( this is gonna sound ridiculous) but I am actually pretty scared of true spiders, I love tarantulas but true spiders freak me out but I think they are so cool


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Mychajlo said:


> Well I hope it goes well for you! So do you keep any tarantulas or are you just focusing on true spiders? I’d love to get into keeping true spiders but ( this is gonna sound ridiculous) but I am actually pretty scared of true spiders, I love tarantulas but true spiders freak me out but I think they are so cool


i have one brachypelma albopilosum and true spiders are nothing to be afraid of and actually most are more chill than tarantulas id recommend if your thinking of getting into true spiders get a Lycosidae there pretty much small tarantulas behavior wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i have one brachypelma albopilosum and true spiders are nothing to be afraid of and actually most are more chill than tarantulas id recommend if your thinking of getting into true spiders get a Lycosidae there pretty much small tarantulas behavior wise


Sounds like a plan, wolf spiders are pretty cool


----------



## Mychajlo

Here’s an annoying one

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Kendricks

Mychajlo said:


> Here’s an annoying one


Whhhyyyy thooouuugghhh!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Mychajlo said:


> Here’s an annoying one


Even though my girl is a sweetheart (once she realises you're not food ), I wouldn't handle her if you paid me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Mychajlo said:


> Here’s an annoying one


YYYY THO!!!! seriously i was hopeing it would bite him just to teach him a lesson about handling Ts especially as aggressively as he was like i swear he almost squashed it like 10 times

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dord

Time to revive this thread.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Mychajlo

dord said:


> Time to revive this thread.


What kind of enclosure is that, that makes me sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kendricks

Paul1126 said:


> I cannot stand this woman


When I got an email notification of new posts in this thread days ago and read this I was thinking "Ah, someone must have posted a DTG video."

Can't stand this tool either. 
There was a thread about her almost a year ago (very entertaining, look it up) with some heated debates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126

Kendricks said:


> When I got an email notification of new posts in this thread days ago and read this I was thinking "Ah, someone must have posted a DTG video."
> 
> Can't stand this tool either.
> There was a thread about her almost a year ago (very entertaining, look it up) with some heated debates.


Oh, I read that thread it was incredibly entertaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo

YALL!!! IM ABOUT TO START THROWIN HANDS!!!!

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Greasylake

Mychajlo said:


> YALL!!! IM ABOUT TO START THROWIN HANDS!!!!


Kids laughing in the background, fire alarm beeping, a very dead looking t and terrible filming skills. Maybe someone should get him a pokie or an obt so he'll have something to complain about being bitten by. That should be suitable punishment no? Or perhaps pulling teeth with pliers would be better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Greasylake said:


> Kids laughing in the background, fire alarm beeping, a very dead looking t and terrible filming skills. Maybe someone should get him a pokie or an obt so he'll have something to complain about being bitten by. That should be suitable punishment no? Or perhaps pulling teeth with pliers would be better.


I think that latter of those two punishments sound more appropriate, that way he won’t kill another innocent tarantula

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pythonipus

Mychajlo said:


> YALL!!! IM ABOUT TO START THROWIN HANDS!!!!


Not a 100% fitting rebuttal, but this about sums up how I feel about this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1 | Cake 1


----------



## miamc12321

Mychajlo said:


> Here’s an annoying one


Why??  Also, is that annoying sound a bunch of crickets, or this person breathing?


----------



## miamc12321

Pythonipus said:


> Not a 100% fitting rebuttal, but this about sums up how I feel about this.


Haha!!!!! Happy Gilmor!!!  Agreed!!


----------



## Andrea82

Mychajlo said:


> Here’s an annoying one


I watched it withoud audio, except for tge handling I'm not seeing anything wrong in this vid for the spider...
He really needs to stop handfeeding though. NEVER feed your A.geniculata with your hands. The distance he has between the spider and the prey in his hands is something my juvenile A.geniculata jump easily.


----------



## Staehilomyces

Thought this thread deserved bumping...


----------



## Greasylake

Okay but why does he have a stop sign?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The wolf

Staehilomyces said:


> Thought this thread deserved bumping...


All at [profanity] once what a [profanity]

I'm tryna watch my profanities


----------



## Ungoliant

Greasylake said:


> Okay but why does he have a stop sign?


It's for him to read when he does something stupid like this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pythonipus

Ungoliant said:


> It's for him to read when he does something stupid like this.


I don't think it's working. Let's see if MJ can get through to him and all these cringy people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeofBorg

efmp1987 said:


> I wonder how he moves with balls the size of the sun. I'm scared to death to handle even harmless versicolor slings.
> 
> Edit: Even an escaping cricket makes me scream.


My cats love cricket escapees. I think they like them as much as my Ts. I have one cat that doesn’t even taste them, she just swallows them whole. Escaped crickets are not safe from Alexandria or ironically a cat named Sweetie also


----------



## DanBsTs

Staehilomyces said:


> Thought this thread deserved bumping...


Me standing over whoever made this video: I dub thee Imbecile, Lord of all Edges and Ruler of all Straight Lines that have sharp edges! Your edginess has no bounds and your common sense is without limit. May you continue to bless us with showing us how cool you are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AngelDeVille

The videos with the tarantulas crawling on the kids....

Abusing animals is one thing....

Calm down and put away the shovel...


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Cant find the clip but i remember an episode of an animal planet show where some dude got bit by a black widow so every year he goes and hunts down black widows minding there own business. I think it might of been from the episode of im alive where the teen gets bit and in that case i understand its a dad pissed at something that hurt his son. Also all of leokimvideos vids where he flamethrows and drowns redbacks in bug killers and some of his redback spider keeping videos where the main purpous is to try to find something that eats them although i will admit i enjoyed the suspense of each fight between something and a redback


----------



## Ghoul

Dovey said:


> Don't they make medication for that condition?


Insecthaus videos get around a lot. I do enjoy the awesome critters but I hate the way he handles them. He's being incredibly rough to the point where the animals feel the need to defend themselves and then he just grabs their legs. Pisses me off so much. Not just with whips, but I know for a fact whips are scaredy critters and prefer running away over attacking, and stressing them out this much will shorten their lifespan greatly. 









I hate it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

THis is just messed up




Bad handling









Can’t fix stupid!!!! Jack a



Never do this !!


----------



## Paul1126

That tarantula Dan video gets me every time, imagine if it decided to hair him straight in the face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dord

When I saw the title I thought this might actually work with enough ventilation, buuuut...

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## DanBsTs

Ghoul said:


> Insecthaus videos get around a lot. I do enjoy the awesome critters but I hate the way he handles them. He's being incredibly rough to the point where the animals feel the need to defend themselves and then he just grabs their legs. Pisses me off so much. Not just with whips, but I know for a fact whips are scaredy critters and prefer running away over attacking, and stressing them out this much will shorten their lifespan greatly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it.


Purposely, unnecessarily stressing out your inverts.  What a jack wagon.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Arachnophoric

dord said:


> When I saw the title I thought this might actually work with enough ventilation, buuuut...


Ugh. Versi isn't gonna last long in that. Could be mistaken, but it looks so humid that the moisture is accumulating in its web, and that plant is growing into and cutting off any ventilation. Not to mention if it falls in the water, those bettas will probably harass it until it gets out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanBsTs

Not sure if this video has been featured but it popped up on my Youtube feed for suggestions and I felt like it belonged in this thread.


----------



## SonsofArachne

Paul1126 said:


> That tarantula Dan video gets me every time, imagine if it decided to hair him straight in the face.


Dan no longer handles inverts (in videos anyway, don't know about real life).


----------



## Katiekooleyes

Tim Benzedrine said:


> For sheer idiocy, this may be hard to beat...


Stupid idiots! 

I know it sounds mean, but I hope those bites gave them erectile dysfunction!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Venom1080 said:


> I see em all the time. Link them here so we can get mad together.
> 
> Here's this for starters....


Wow not even 2 seconds in and the way she is waiving that T around without any regard to it's safety had my blood boiling. After a minute I called quits.
How long did you last before clicking away?


----------



## Xenoking

Never handle pokies and the lady is gonna drop a tarantula and kill it


----------



## PidderPeets

What happened to these getting reported and taken down within minutes of them being posted on here? Get to it guys!


----------



## lostbrane

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this video has been featured but it popped up on my Youtube feed for suggestions and I felt like it belonged in this thread.


I abhor this one. Poor T. stirmi. 

Ok, I'm on it @PidderPeets


----------



## kevinlowl

not video but a picture on wikipedia: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lasiodora_parahybana,_underside.JPG


----------



## InvertAddiction

Anything Deadly Tarantula Girl makes me cringe   -_-  Mostly all the youtube videos are cringe worthy....handling videos.... pitting T's vs whatever.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080

Kid Charlemagne said:


> Wow not even 2 seconds in and the way she is waiving that T around without any regard to it's safety had my blood boiling. After a minute I called quits.
> How long did you last before clicking away?


All of it. I've seen worse.


----------



## DanBsTs

Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth  



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811

Reactions: Sad 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mychajlo

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811


I hate that woman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertAddiction

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811


Now see, when people go putting things in their mouths that don't belong, the petty chick inside me is hoping they get bitten.... then the realistic part of me knows that if it were to happen, the media would be all over it, and more fear and law makers coming down even harder just cause some doofus was dumb.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Award 1


----------



## Greasylake

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811


I was hoping someone would at least get haired. "Don't try this at home," yeah don't do any of it at home. Those poor spiders were getting flung around on their hands while they were talking, I was expecting one of them to jump and go splat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811


Putting an animal with urticating hairs in your mouth, the closest it can come to your respiratory system 
Darwin award for sure.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## weibkreux

Andrea82 said:


> Putting an animal with urticating hairs in your mouth, the closest it can come to your respiratory system
> Darwin award for sure.


Definitely a dumb way to die nominee. But next time they should use an OBT or a king baboon to stuff in their mouths.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## NYAN

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811


That lady was on a buzzfeed video. I just know this will be great..



Andrea82 said:


> Putting an animal with urticating hairs in your mouth, the closest it can come to your respiratory system
> Darwin award for sure.


Hopefully it poops in her mouth and teaches her a lesson.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

DanBsTs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but one of the Facebook groups I’m in (which is pretty cringey itself) a member posted this video of “expert animal handlers” putting Ts in their mouth
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1886789341613811


Wow that’s disturbing, dudes gotta kill a tarantula or end up haired I eyes or mouth. Probably will be allergic to eventually. He’s trying to scare people???

This handling the spider is near dropped a lot!!!




It’s also not agreessive what a fake title.


----------



## Hoops71

Kid Charlemagne said:


> Wow not even 2 seconds in and the way she is waiving that T around without any regard to it's safety had my blood boiling. After a minute I called quits.
> How long did you last before clicking away?


As soon as she said she used to work in a pet shop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Heplophelma extinction right here sick idiots they sell for way more in hobby then eating them . Akin to Hannibal’s lector of arachnid eating.




Sick sick , should be illiegal 

Th ese spider are being wiped out faster the the dodo bird was , sick Asians and there killing of wildlife . First sharks now tarantula

Reactions: Dislike 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea82

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Heplophelma extinction right here sick idiots they sell for way more in hobby then eating them . Akin to Hannibal’s lector of arachnid eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick sick , should be illiegal
> 
> Th ese spider are being wiped out faster the the dodo bird was , sick Asians and there killing of wildlife . First sharks now tarantula


Heplophelma!? Dude... I know you and spelling have some issues with each other but seriously... 


Ultum4Spiderz said:


> It’s also not agreessive what a fake title.


This particular uploader (Marek Kuçera) is infamous because of his handling videos and portraying Theraphosidae as agressive. He also has a video that shows an A.geniculata eating a mouse .


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Andrea82 said:


> Heplophelma!? Dude... I know you and spelling have some issues with each other but seriously...
> 
> This particular uploader (Marek Kuçera) is infamous because of his handling videos and portraying Theraphosidae as agressive. He also has a video that shows an A.geniculata eating a mouse .


Oops I’m running on no sleep usually haplo I meant. Hope one of these aggressive videos he gets bitten while filming it. I didn’t bother to google to fix that error just probably no sleep mode zombie


----------



## AnimalNewbie

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Heplophelma extinction right here sick idiots they sell for way more in hobby then eating them . Akin to Hannibal’s lector of arachnid eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick sick , should be illiegal
> 
> Th ese spider are being wiped out faster the the dodo bird was , sick Asians and there killing of wildlife . First sharks now tarantula


Hey you can’t make that assumption about all Asians. Sure they eat some weird stuff but that’s only a fraction of all the people. Not everybody eats those things

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

AnimalNewbie said:


> Hey you can’t make that assumption about all Asians. Sure they eat some weird stuff but that’s only a fraction of all the people. Not everybody eats those things


Only takes a small number of them to wipe  out a species, maybe I went to far. Look at Chinese dolphin dono if any are left after factory’s dumping toxic sludge into the rivers.
That’s not to say some aren’t fighting for sharks , just there on there way out.
Haplos are in trouble if there harvesting them at this massive rate .

Don’t do this what-a. Horrible idea!!!


----------



## Ghoul

Should it really be called HANDling at this point? It's slowly turning into tarantula acrobatics with full body action, not just the hands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Heplophelma extinction right here sick idiots they sell for way more in hobby then eating them . Akin to Hannibal’s lector of arachnid eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick sick , should be illiegal
> 
> Th ese spider are being wiped out faster the the dodo bird was , sick Asians and there killing of wildlife . First sharks now tarantula


You do realize that in most parts the tarantulas make up a necessary part of their diet? Especially since those people doing that are living right at or below the poverty line. It's not a new thing they've been doing either, in many parts they've been eating spiders for a while now as a source of protein. You can't just attack someone for trying to survive, especially when you're at a higher standpoint than them, that's just wrong. We, as Americans, have been responsible for a large number of extinctions, especially of our native pollinators. Not to mention we extirpated many species out of their old home ranges and we've destroyed many, many ecosystems. 


And no need for saying 'Asians and there killing of wildlife', everyone else has to, it's just not in the spotlight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Phormic28 said:


> You do realize that in most parts the tarantulas make up a necessary part of their diet? Especially since those people doing that are living right at or below the poverty line. It's not a new thing they've been doing either, in many parts they've been eating spiders for a while now as a source of protein. You can't just attack someone for trying to survive, especially when you're at a higher standpoint than them, that's just wrong. We, as Americans, have been responsible for a large number of extinctions, especially of our native pollinators. Not to mention we extirpated many species out of their old home ranges and we've destroyed many, many ecosystems.
> 
> 
> And no need for saying 'Asians and there killing of wildlife', everyone else has to, it's just not in the spotlight.


Perhaps but mankind also killed the mammoth & all the post ice age megafauna. I guess they were relying on them for food but climate change killed none of them . Mammoth survived countless ice ages .
I’m not saying Asians are only ones to cause extinctions , oceans could be empty of sharks in less then 10 years .  Fueled by a cruel slaughter of sharks for there fins  .
Sorry if I singles out one race mankind as a whole decimated wildlife more and more since the 1700s. Similar to ancients killing off mega species .

More videos , is this like some guy trying to get bit or handling???




That’s one angry Rosie !


----------



## AngelDeVille



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Perhaps but mankind also killed the mammoth & all the post ice age megafauna. I guess they were relying on them for food but climate change killed none of them . Mammoth survived countless ice ages .
> I’m not saying Asians are only ones to cause extinctions , oceans could be empty of sharks in less then 10 years .  Fueled by a cruel slaughter of sharks for there fins  .
> Sorry if I singles out one race mankind as a whole decimated wildlife more and more since the 1700s. Similar to ancients killing off mega species .


I don't think they're eating tarantulas because they want to. If they had the choice of beef/chicken/etc. or tarantulas, I'm sure they'd choose the beef/chicken/etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AngelDeVille

Chicago golden knee.... that’s as far as I got...


----------



## NYAN

AngelDeVille said:


> Chicago golden knee.... that’s as far as I got...


What’s so funny? These guys are common in Chicago. I hear they make their homes in empty bottles and cans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antinous

NYAN said:


> What’s so funny? These guys are common in Chicago. I hear they make their homes in empty bottles and cans.


As a Chicago native, I can confirm this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NYAN

Phormic28 said:


> As a Chicago native, I can confirm this


Thank you!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Minty

AngelDeVille said:


> Chicago golden knee.... that’s as far as I got...


Everyone should comment on her video about her mistakes.


----------



## fleetwoodmcc

Here's one.  The information and presentation isn't awful, but these enclosures are...anywhere from suboptimal to terrible, to say the least.  I'm also not a fan of videos where the scientific name isn't presented at all, but that might just be me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Minty

fleetwoodmcc said:


> Here's one.  The information and presentation isn't awful, but these enclosures are...anywhere from suboptimal to terrible, to say the least.  I'm also not a fan of videos where the scientific name isn't presented at all, but that might just be me.


Nope, can’t watch him at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake

fleetwoodmcc said:


> Here's one.  The information and presentation isn't awful, but these enclosures are...anywhere from suboptimal to terrible, to say the least.  I'm also not a fan of videos where the scientific name isn't presented at all, but that might just be me.


Why does his P. irminia look like it's setup in a half finished fossorial enclosure?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider

mmcg said:


> Everyone should comment on her video about her mistakes.


How old are you mate?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## MrTwister

AngelDeVille said:


> Chicago golden knee.... that’s as far as I got...


Good god, I got ten seconds in before her twitchy eyebrows made me stop. They move with every syllable.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Minty

Bipolar Spider said:


> How old are you mate?


Why?


----------



## boina

What really worries me is that this thread has 26 pages already and shows no signs of slowing down...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Award 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DanBsTs

AngelDeVille said:


> Chicago golden knee.... that’s as far as I got...


These common names are really getting out of hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UniqueUserName

MrTwister said:


> Good god, I got ten seconds in before her twitchy eyebrows made me stop. They move with every syllable.


Yes! Her eyebrows were driving me crazy!!


----------



## basin79

boina said:


> What really worries me is that this thread has 26 pages already and shows no signs of slowing down...


What really pleases me is that this thread has 26 pages already and I haven't been mentioned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Award 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Mychajlo

boina said:


> What really worries me is that this thread has 26 pages already and shows no signs of slowing down...


I hope this thread lives forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

@AngelDeVille not sure if you pressed the clarification rating by accident but not being mentioned in this thread is a good thing.


----------



## AngelDeVille

basin79 said:


> @AngelDeVille not sure if you pressed the clarification rating by accident but not being mentioned in this thread is a good thing.


Link to your page?

We will be the judge of that....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antinous

When she forcibly takes out the T with a pair of tongs, that kinda annoyed me a wee bit.

And when she keeps saying “She’s totally pissed!” Well, gee, I wonder why? Maybe it had to do with you using your tongs to forcibly get them out of their hide?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Djv44spider

What a great thread of things not to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Phormic28 said:


> When she forcibly takes out the T with a pair of tongs, that kinda annoyed me a wee bit.
> 
> And when she keeps saying “She’s totally pissed!” Well, gee, I wonder why? Maybe it had to do with you using your tongs to forcibly get them out of their hide?


Little side note: P. antinous is one of the top 5 Ts a REALLY want to own


----------



## Djv44spider

It


Mychajlo said:


> Little side note: P. antinous is one of the top 5 Ts a REALLY want to own


It's a pretty cool spider for sure


----------



## Ghoul

Mychajlo said:


> Little side note: P. antinous is one of the top 5 Ts a REALLY want to own


That is an absolutely gorgeous T, and I'm the person who doesn't own any at all lol. 
I'd be pissed too if someone shoved tongs into my face! That's no way to treat this noble fuzzy creature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

This video just straight up made me angry they say things such as no one should ever interact with an obt or that zebra jumpers are aggressive also some of the shots they use arent even of the spiders there talking about like some of the shots of the goliath bird eater were straight up shots of an entirely different species and while talking about zebra jumpers they used shots of bold jumpers honestally I'm getting heated just writeing this. Seriously if you watch the video keep in mind the longer you watch it the more angry you get. It just makes me sad that people are eating this misinformation like a 3 course meal. Update after reading the comments there are a lot of people calling them out on there miss info. Another update he dissed my bois wolf spiders so I had so set him straight there is now a comment from me on the video directing everything wrong I could think of about that section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Seriously if you watch the video keep in mind the longer you watch it the more angry you get.


Well, with a channel name of TrendMax, I feel this was inevitable heh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Guess it's time to revive this thread.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## DanBsTs

Arachnophoric said:


> Guess it's time to revive this thread.


The Dumb is strong with this Edgelord

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fleetwoodmcc

Arachnophoric said:


> Guess it's time to revive this thread.


I love the part where it jumps off his hand at the end and you just see this look on his face of sheer "I just fucked up".  What a moron.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

fleetwoodmcc said:


> I love the part where it jumps off his hand at the end and you just see this look on his face of sheer "I just fucked up".  What a moron.


Right? T probably was thinking something along the lines of "This guy could use some mouthwash."

Hopefully the T didn't get hurt though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potatatas

Forgive me if this has been posted before but I'm not going through 500 replies to check and don't know how to search videos quickly.






These Howcast vids were the first ones I watched when I first got interested in Ts. I think these ones are worse than cringey, they're dangerous because they are well made. Jungle Bob looks exactly like the kind of person to own tarantulas and know what he's talking about. I can't decide if he's just an actor or on old keeper stuck in his ways.

I do find it funny that not a single animal shown in this vid is a tarantula... I really want to ask the editor some questions...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miamc12321

Arachnophoric said:


> Guess it's time to revive this thread.


This made me want to beat my head against the wall with the hopes of getting amnesia so I could forget I saw it.  What an incredibly derpy human being...


----------



## The Seraph

> Forgive me if this has been posted before but I'm not going through 500 replies to check and don't know how to search videos quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> These Howcast vids were the first ones I watched when I first got interested in Ts. I think these ones are worse than cringey, they're dangerous because they are well made. Jungle Bob looks exactly like the kind of person to own tarantulas and know what he's talking about. I can't decide if he's just an actor or on old keeper stuck in his ways.
> 
> I do find it funny that not a single animal shown in this vid is a tarantula... I really want to ask the editor some questions...
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]The Jungle Bob is sort of okay. The advice is clearly off but it's not as bad as some of the others. Still slightly cringy.


 The Jungle Bob is sort of okay. The advice is clearly off but it's not as bad as some of the others. Still slightly cringy.


----------



## Mychajlo

Potatatas said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted before but I'm not going through 500 replies to check and don't know how to search videos quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Howcast vids were the first ones I watched when I first got interested in Ts. I think these ones are worse than cringey, they're dangerous because they are well made. Jungle Bob looks exactly like the kind of person to own tarantulas and know what he's talking about. I can't decide if he's just an actor or on old keeper stuck in his ways.
> 
> I do find it funny that not a single animal shown in this vid is a tarantula... I really want to ask the editor some questions...


Listen guys, if a man with a cool hat is wearing a beige shirt with pockets AND a vest....you have to listen to him, cause he’s obviously an expert, I mean his name is JUNGLE bob, he knows what he’s talking about

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## miamc12321

Potatatas said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted before but I'm not going through 500 replies to check and don't know how to search videos quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Howcast vids were the first ones I watched when I first got interested in Ts. I think these ones are worse than cringey, they're dangerous because they are well made. Jungle Bob looks exactly like the kind of person to own tarantulas and know what he's talking about. I can't decide if he's just an actor or on old keeper stuck in his ways.
> 
> I do find it funny that not a single animal shown in this vid is a tarantula... I really want to ask the editor some questions...


Great googlie mooglie!  Bark pieces for sub and a sponge... I have no more words...


----------



## Andrea82

Arachnophoric said:


> Guess it's time to revive this thread.


When the inevitable next 'bad petstore advice'- comes up, we should repost this. Perfect example of a stupid swagging pet store employee doing exactly what he shouldn't

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Arachnophoric said:


> Guess it's time to revive this thread.


I'm not pissed off/upset for the spider climbing in his face, but for that hairstyle. When I view such 'heads' I desire to reach their basement and shave their hairs to 'zero', speaking a la Drill Instructor Hartman

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sasker

miamc12321 said:


> Great googlie mooglie! Bark pieces for sub and a sponge... I have no more words...


And tweezers with rubber tubes on the tips to pick up small tarantulas. Yes, that is definitely a safe way to squeeze your sling to death.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day

Not sure if this videos been posted or not but skip to 1:44. Poor _Theraphosa_ almost gets flung about 7 times, bunch of dumbasses.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## miamc12321

Misty Day said:


> Not sure if this videos been posted or not but skip to 1:44. Poor _Theraphosa_ almost gets flung about 7 times, bunch of dumbasses.


These guys are endangering a little life for some laughs.  Poor little baby!  This is so infuriating I can't stand it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Let’s take the handling videos and bring them up a notch. For potential for self harm this blows away just about any video or picture of any invert being freehandled

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## lostbrane

Dennis Nedry said:


> Let’s take the handling videos and bring them up a notch. For potential for self harm this blows just about any video or picture of any invert being freehandled


Ah yes. The poke a spider with a paintbrush to calm it down technique.


----------



## Luka98

Any expertvillage/wikihow video has me cracking up, look at the setup this T is in. Just no. Handling "for transport and maintenance" btw hell no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Luka98 said:


> Any expertvillage/wikihow video has me cracking up, look at the setup this T is in. Just no. Handling "for transport and maintenance" btw hell no.


I'd love to watch her try "letting the tarantula know she's in its space" with an _A. geniculata. _

I will give the video props for saying you need to stay close to the ground and should sit down though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luka98

Arachnophoric said:


> I'd love to watch her try "letting the tarantula know she's in its space" with an _A. geniculata. _
> 
> I will give the video props for saying you need to stay close to the ground and should sit down though.


"Here we have the so called "Orange Baboon Tarantula" i'm just going to let her know i'm in her spa.... OH MY GOD CALL 911"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 8LeggedLair

Luka98 said:


> Any expertvillage/wikihow video has me cracking up, look at the setup this T is in. Just no. Handling "for transport and maintenance" btw hell no.


 Everything she says in the video... do that with my Monocentropus Balfouri please, I’d pay money for that  at her own risk of course...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luka98

8LeggedLair said:


> verything she says in the video... do that with my Monocentropus Balfouri please, I’d pay money for that  at her own risk of course...


This is one of the comments on her video so she's pretty much going to get some kid bitten since it has over 200k views

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

lostbrane said:


> Ah yes. The poke a spider with a paintbrush to calm it down technique.


Yup, best way to calm down one of the most defensive and venomous animals out there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AngelDeVille

Luka98 said:


> Any expertvillage/wikihow video has me cracking up, look at the setup this T is in. Just no. Handling "for transport and maintenance" btw hell no.


Just a side note....   this does NOT work for a Parabuthus transvaalicus....  imma just rest my eyes a few minutes now that the pain is subsiding...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 8LeggedLair

Luka98 said:


> This is one of the comments on her video so she's pretty much going to get some kid bitten since it has over 200k views
> View attachment 290768


Right lol I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Paul1126

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm not pissed off/upset for the spider climbing in his face, but for that hairstyle. When I view such 'heads' I desire to reach their basement and shave their hairs to 'zero', speaking a la Drill Instructor Hartman


The only thing I could look at was his hair


----------



## Mychajlo

Dennis Nedry said:


> Let’s take the handling videos and bring them up a notch. For potential for self harm this blows away just about any video or picture of any invert being freehandled


HOW STUPID CAN YOU BE??????


----------



## Potatatas

I am an advocate of heavily breathing on your tarantula to let it know you're in its space

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The Seraph

Potatatas said:


> I am an advocate of heavily breathing on your tarantula to let it know you're in its space


Oh god, I can already picture somebody doing this.

*In a ditzy voice* "Heeey guys! Today I am going to demonstrate how to handle your tarantula with my Mexican Red Knee! First you need to let them know you are in their space. " *Sticks face in poorly set up cage. Blows on T* "All right, now that he *Really a she* knows I am here . . . OH GOD. SOMEONE SAVE ME."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYAN

The Seraph said:


> *In a ditzy voice* "Heeey guys! Today I am going to demonstrate how to handle your tarantula with my Mexican Red Knee! First you need to let them know you are in their space. " *Sticks face in poorly set up cage. Blows on T* "All right, now that he *Really a she* knows I am here . . . OH GOD. SOMEONE SAVE ME."


You forgot the part where they say that they like dark enclosed spaces and proceed to let the spider into their mouth. “Fluffy legs needs his nap time or he gets cranky.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potatatas

The Seraph said:


> Oh god, I can already picture somebody doing this.


Premise for an animated short series: Youtubers doing bad tutorials on how to care for and handle various pets, all of which end up with the youtuber being brutally murdered by the animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Is anybody here in the reptile hobby as well? There’s a video/vlog episode by Brian Barczyk (sp?) where he gets people to hold a rose hair to get over their fear at his Reptarium. I had to facepalm a little bit because he’s a big influence for thousands of people and it was a bit irritating when he had people hold the tarantula a couple feet in the air that were shaking. It’s like a disaster waiting to happen....


----------



## Arachnophoric

Phormic28 said:


> Is anybody here in the reptile hobby as well? There’s a video/vlog episode by Brian Barczyk (sp?) where he gets people to hold a rose hair to get over their fear at his Reptarium. I had to facepalm a little bit because he’s a big influence for thousands of people and it was a bit irritating when he had people hold the tarantula a couple feet in the air that were shaking. It’s like a disaster waiting to happen....


How the mighty have fallen....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luka98

Phormic28 said:


> Is anybody here in the reptile hobby as well? There’s a video/vlog episode by Brian Barczyk (sp?) where he gets people to hold a rose hair to get over their fear at his Reptarium. I had to facepalm a little bit because he’s a big influence for thousands of people and it was a bit irritating when he had people hold the tarantula a couple feet in the air that were shaking. It’s like a disaster waiting to happen....


I'm big into reptiles and that's how i started keeping exotic pets, Brian's early videos really educated me on different kinds of ball python morphs and how to differentiate them and possible genetic disorders some of them have but now he's just doing stupid stuff and lost all my respect. Taking a good 2 minutes to talk about his Yeezy shoes on snake videos and this video was the last straw for me when it comes to him. First of all using his giant snakes as circus props more than educational animals, second of all notice how nowhere in the video does it disclaim it's a non chlorinated pool which it most likely isn't which is awful for any reptile. He's losing his integrity left and right trying to be a reptile keeping version of Casey Neistat. Cringy as hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potatatas

Luka98 said:


> I'm big into reptiles and that's how i started keeping exotic pets, Brian's early videos really educated me on different kinds of ball python morphs and how to differentiate them and possible genetic disorders some of them have but now he's just doing stupid stuff and lost all my respect. Taking a good 2 minutes to talk about his Yeezy shoes on snake videos and this video was the last straw for me when it comes to him. First of all using his giant snakes as circus props more than educational animals, second of all notice how nowhere in the video does it disclaim it's a non chlorinated pool which it most likely isn't which is awful for any reptile. He's losing his integrity left and right trying to be a reptile keeping version of Casey Neistat. Cringy as hell


All about the money it seems now. Pretty sure he got mad paid for doing this vid...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Barczyk is a complete tosser. This is the same guy who defends keeping reticulated and Burmese pythons in tubs so small they fill half the space while curled up, he says “they aren’t active, they don’t stretch out in the wild, they prefer small spaces” meanwhile anybody who’s ever seen videos of them stalking around SE Asian villages looking for chickens or stray cats knows that’s not true in the slightest

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Luka98

Dennis Nedry said:


> Barczyk is a complete tosser. This is the same guy who defends keeping reticulated and Burmese pythons in tubs so small they fill half the space while curled up, he says “they aren’t active, they don’t stretch out in the wild, they prefer small spaces” meanwhile anybody who’s ever seen videos of them stalking around SE Asian villages looking for chickens or stray cats knows that’s not true in the slightest


Retics, Burms, Anacondas etc. shouldn't even be kept as pets in my opinion. They are beautiful powerful creatures best respected from a distance.


----------



## Mychajlo

Luka98 said:


> I'm big into reptiles and that's how i started keeping exotic pets, Brian's early videos really educated me on different kinds of ball python morphs and how to differentiate them and possible genetic disorders some of them have but now he's just doing stupid stuff and lost all my respect. Taking a good 2 minutes to talk about his Yeezy shoes on snake videos and this video was the last straw for me when it comes to him. First of all using his giant snakes as circus props more than educational animals, second of all notice how nowhere in the video does it disclaim it's a non chlorinated pool which it most likely isn't which is awful for any reptile. He's losing his integrity left and right trying to be a reptile keeping version of Casey Neistat. Cringy as hell


I’m no snake expert but I’m sure chlorine isn’t good for snakes and I’m almost 100% sure jake Paul isn’t good for anyone so this whole video is cringey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## samo102

this is just sad, honestly didn’t even watch the video


----------



## The Seraph

samo102 said:


> this is just sad, honestly didn’t even watch the video


i have such a hard time deciding whether to like for cringe or dislike for the video itself.


----------



## 8LeggedLair

Dennis Nedry said:


> Barczyk is a complete tosser. This is the same guy who defends keeping reticulated and Burmese pythons in tubs so small they fill half the space while curled up, he says “they aren’t active, they don’t stretch out in the wild, they prefer small spaces” meanwhile anybody who’s ever seen videos of them stalking around SE Asian villages looking for chickens or stray cats knows that’s not true in the slightest


You survived the Dilophosaurus attack


----------



## samo102

The Seraph said:


> i have such a hard time deciding whether to like for cringe or dislike for the video itself.


wouldn’t blame you for the dislike honestly.


----------



## Mychajlo

samo102 said:


> this is just sad, honestly didn’t even watch the video


Of course spiders don’t get dizzy you idiot, they don’t have ears or brains to detect balance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

Phormic28 said:


> Is anybody here in the reptile hobby as well? There’s a video/vlog episode by Brian Barczyk (sp?) where he gets people to hold a rose hair to get over their fear at his Reptarium. I had to facepalm a little bit because he’s a big influence for thousands of people and it was a bit irritating when he had people hold the tarantula a couple feet in the air that were shaking. It’s like a disaster waiting to happen....


I used to watch this guy a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

Paul1126 said:


> I used to watch this guy a lot


Agreed. Then I learned how much of a complete idiot he is.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## antinous

Venom1080 said:


> Agreed. Then I learned how much of a complete idiot he is.


Way back when he first started he was a great source of info, now he’s just doing things for views it seems. It’s a shame when somebody else who was your go to guy for info changes like that

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul1126

Venom1080 said:


> Agreed. Then I learned how much of a complete idiot he is.





Phormic28 said:


> Way back when he first started he was a great source of info, now he’s just doing things for views it seems. It’s a shame when somebody else who was your go to guy for info changes like that


I know nothing about snakes and not watched him forever, what stuff he doing that is wrong? a part from the tarantula handling and questionable snake enclosures.


----------



## antinous

Paul1126 said:


> I know nothing about snakes and not watched him forever, what stuff he doing that is wrong? a part from the tarantula handling and questionable snake enclosures.


With all the animals he does have, he isn’t always able to care for them properly. I've  heard countless stories about how his animals have mites (which is a big thing in the reptile hobby), RI, etc. Keeping larger snakes in tubs isn't a bad thing, as much as people make it out to be, but you NEED to give them exercise. Take them out every other day, I used to take mine out every day for at least 30-45 min while I was in my reptile room, granted mine had a bit bigger enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Phormic28 said:


> Keeping larger snakes in tubs isn't a bad thing, as much as people make it out to be, but you NEED to give them exercise. Take them out every other day, I used to take mine out every day for at least 30-45 min while I was in my reptile room, granted mine had a bit bigger enclosures.


Agreed, snakes don’t really care if they’re in a tub or tank as long as it’s done right because they have no concept of plastic vs glass. The problem comes when such a large snake is kept in tubs as tiny as Barczyk’s for its entire life

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antinous

Oh god he's encroaching on our hobby...





Also, I'm a part of some herpetology/herp groups and apparently if anyone makes any jokes that  have to do with him, he threatens to sue?...


----------



## Dennis Nedry

antinous said:


> apparently if anyone makes any jokes that  have to do with him, he threatens to sue?...


Pfft he can try, if he sues everybody that makes fun of him he’ll spend his life in court


----------



## antinous

The guys son apparently makes vlogs too...

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Luka98

antinous said:


> The guys son apparently makes vlogs too...


I'll never understand feeding mammals to tarantulas, i bet the cleanup for that is disgusting and if it's a live one feeding something that big that can feel pain to a tarantula while knowing how they consume their prey is pretty sadistic imo.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## boina

antinous said:


> Keeping larger snakes in tubs isn't a bad thing,


That's highly debateble... It's forbidden by law in quite a few European countries... I detest the practice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dennis Nedry

boina said:


> That's highly debateble... It's forbidden by law in quite a few European countries... I detest the practice.


I suppose it depends on the sort of tub they’re talking about. Keeping them in plastic draws is something I really don’t like to see but when it’s something like a large plastic storage tub I don’t see a problem given that the tub is large enough. That said with the size of some of those snakes you might just be better off converting a wardrobe or large cabinet or something into an enclosure

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## antinous

Dennis Nedry said:


> I suppose it depends on the sort of tub they’re talking about. Keeping them in plastic draws is something I really don’t like to see but when it’s something like a large plastic storage tub I don’t see a problem given that the tub is large enough. That said with the size of some of those snakes you might just be better off converting a wardrobe or large cabinet or something into an enclosure


Or honestly making your own enclosures. I wouldn’t stuff an adult retic/Burmese python into a tub, or even a decent sized sub adult/juvie, it’s disheartening to see that people do that. Probably why Barcyzk had so many ‘angry’ (as he calls it) snakes. I’d be angry too if I was 15 feet and you stuffed me into a rack system.


----------



## Bizzarrini

You snake guys should watch https://www.youtube.com/user/viperkeeper
He is much better than brian and has a really awesome venomous collection. Here's a video of a black mamba coming after him. Skip to 18 minutes. Language warning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Bizzarrini said:


> You snake guys should watch https://www.youtube.com/user/viperkeeper
> He is much better than brian and has a really awesome venomous collection. Here's a video of a black mamba coming after him. Skip to 18 minutes. Language warning


Love viperkeeper, used to watch his videos religiously back in the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous

I commented under the name 'Nick 2' on one of his videos, tried to be as respectable as possible. Let's hope he sees it and acknowledges it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I know that I have taught my mother well when I show her some of these videos and she shouts "They're going to _kill _their spider why are they so [censored for your well being and mine] stupid!" 

But seriously the fact that these videos are some of the most popular ones out there gets my blood boiling. Easily influenced younger audiences and adults with no common sense watch things like this and learn nothing about Ts from people who have no business keeping inverts in the first place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luka98

Dennis Nedry said:


> That said with the size of some of those snakes you might just be better off converting a wardrobe or large cabinet or something into an enclosure


Try bedroom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

antinous said:


> Probably why Barcyzk had so many ‘angry’ (as he calls it) snakes. I’d be angry too if I was 15 feet and you stuffed me into a rack system.


15 foot snakes in tubs probably isn’t even the worst he’s done, remember when he had 3 large juvenile alligators to a kiddie pool with no land area and a monitor lizard in a tub?

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## antinous

Dennis Nedry said:


> 15 foot snakes in tubs probably isn’t even the worst he’s done, remember when he had 3 large juvenile alligators to a kiddie pool with no land area and a monitor lizard in a tub?


I really want to like the guy. I really do. But he makes it hard. He makes it so damn hard to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

antinous said:


> Oh god he's encroaching on our hobby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm a part of some herpetology/herp groups and apparently if anyone makes any jokes that  have to do with him, he threatens to sue?...


Crap. 
I've come across his channel looking for information on snakes but I can't stand the guy. I mean, it's okay if you suffer from ADHD, but at least be honest about it. 
(off to find a lawyer to help me with Barzyk inevitable lawsuit )

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul1126

boina said:


> That's highly debateble... It's forbidden by law in quite a few European countries... I detest the practice.


I always thought keeping large snakes in small tubs


antinous said:


> Oh god he's encroaching on our hobby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm a part of some herpetology/herp groups and apparently if anyone makes any jokes that  have to do with him, he threatens to sue?...


Can someone give me a time stamp of the tarantula part? I aint scrolling through all of that on a phone.


----------



## boina

Dennis Nedry said:


> That said with the size of some of those snakes you might just be better off converting a wardrobe or large cabinet or something into an enclosure


I've two boas and they aren't even that large (7 and 8.5 ft.) - and I'm still in the planning phase to convert half of my spare bedroom into a snake enclosure...


----------



## Dennis Nedry

boina said:


> I've two boas and they aren't even that large (7 and 8.5 ft.) - and I'm still in the planning phase to convert half of my spare bedroom into a snake enclosure...


And unlike what Barczyk says they’ll almost certainly prowl around all that space especially at night rather than being slugs that hide all the time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AngelDeVille

antinous said:


> Oh god he's encroaching on our hobby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm a part of some herpetology/herp groups and apparently if anyone makes any jokes that  have to do with him, he threatens to sue?...





antinous said:


> The guys son apparently makes vlogs too...


The first video was over 10 minutes of him talking about other stupidity not even related to the title of the video. He loves to hear himself talk.

How do complete idiots thrive in the business?

Pathetic group of morons.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Andrea82

AngelDeVille said:


> The first video was over 10 minutes of him talking about other stupidity not even related to the title of the video. He loves to hear himself talk.
> 
> How do complete idiots thrive in the business?
> 
> Pathetic group of morons.


Right?! I click on a video to see the animals, not people endlessly blabbering away!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EtienneN

antinous said:


>


I hope the T survived. Even if he didn't fling it onto a wall and squish it when he got bit, he obviously seems like the type that would use Raid as a means of vengeance. I'm just gonna hope that this OBT found a nice new home with someone who cares.


----------



## antinous

EtienneN said:


> I hope the T survived. Even if he didn't fling it onto a wall and squish it when he got bit, he obviously seems like the type that would use Raid as a means of vengeance. I'm just gonna hope that this OBT found a nice new home with someone who cares.


From what I read, the tarantulas fine. It’s just a dumb person wanting to see how bad the bite was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miamc12321

EtienneN said:


> I hope the T survived. Even if he didn't fling it onto a wall and squish it when he got bit, he obviously seems like the type that would use Raid as a means of vengeance. I'm just gonna hope that this OBT found a nice new home with someone who cares.


I've seen this before, but it never stops me from shaking my head or asking the question... why?


----------



## MrTwister

Innnnnsayne payyyne. He used to be a member here I believe. I’m sure the T was fine.


----------



## zxneon

Why he pokes old world tarantula with fingers .... just asking to get bitten . And she looks like in premolt ...


----------



## The Seraph

zxneon said:


> Why he pokes old world tarantula with fingers .... just asking to get bitten . And she looks like in premolt ...


I think it should obvious that if something is hissing at you, you should stop trying to take its leaf or hit its shins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

antinous said:


>


OMG! "Let me just keep poking my finger at this defensive T, I'm sure it'll never get me" IDIOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antinous

SonsofArachne said:


> OMG! "Let me just keep poking my finger at this defensive T, I'm sure it'll never get me" IDIOT!!!!!!!!!


He actually wanted to get bit, I don’t think he believed it would hurt as much as people said it would

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

antinous said:


> He actually wanted to get bit, I don’t think he believed it would hurt as much as people said it would


Okay, that means he goes from idiot to moronic idiot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

antinous said:


>


Ah... Good times. That was Shampaign88, a former member here with some very....strange perspectives on history and the world. Fun guy but a bit extreme, which is why he's a *former* member.
Guy wanted to know what it felt like, and if the commotion about an OW bite was justified. He was not disappointed 

Thanks for posting, YouTube seems to take this video down a lot and I like to use it as an example fairly often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

Andrea82 said:


> Guy wanted to know what it felt like, and if the commotion about an OW bite was justified. He was not disappointed


It's always nice when people get what they ask for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mychajlo

zxneon said:


> Why he pokes old world tarantula with fingers .... just asking to get bitten . And she looks like in premolt ...


She seems to be HEAVY in premolt, and I got a kick out of his channel name, “Paradise for spiders” more like hell for spiders, I’m sure they don’t enjoy being messed with like that, the stragating would probably give it away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Andrea82 said:


> YouTube seems to take this video down a lot and I like to use it as an example fairly often


I’ve always got it screen recorded just in case it goes down and anybody with a copy is no longer active

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82

Dennis Nedry said:


> I’ve always got it screen recorded just in case it goes down and anybody with a copy is no longer active


Unless I can do that with a small amount of effort on my phone, I'm afraid I'm too lazy for that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes

antinous said:


>


Did his next video involve him kicking a tiger in the balls to see what the next 10 seconds would feel like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

antinous said:


>





EtienneN said:


> I hope the T survived.


That video was made by a member on here (can't remember the name) and has it's own thread on here, where he admits it was rather idiotic. Yes, the T survived.

Edit: @Andrea82 already posted all the information about this... I really need to get in the habit of reading a thread to its end before replying . I didn't know Shampaign had left the forums...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

boina said:


> I didn't know Shampaign had left the forums...


Probably from embarrassment.


----------



## Andrea82

SonsofArachne said:


> Probably from embarrassment.


Nope, he got a ban due to his rather extreme worldviews

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Seraph

Andrea82 said:


> Nope, he got a ban due to his rather extreme worldviews


How extreme were they, if we are allowed to share?


----------



## SonsofArachne

Andrea82 said:


> Nope, he got a ban due to his rather extreme worldviews


I guess someone who intentionally allowed (and filmed) a OBT biting him wouldn't feel much shame. But if I did any thing half as stupid as that you wouldn't see me on here any more.


----------



## boina

The Seraph said:


> How extreme were they, if we are allowed to share?


Well, let's just say from his point of view Mr. Trump would be left wing...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## The Seraph

boina said:


> Well, let's just say from his point of view Mr. Trump would be left wing...


. . . Well then . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous

Get ready for this one...


----------



## The Seraph

antinous said:


> Get ready for this one...


*Deep sigh*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DanBsTs

antinous said:


> Get ready for this one...


That was pretty darn cringe worthy. Seemed more of a fear mongering video than educational.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

antinous said:


> Get ready for this one...


I saw this in my Youtube recommend queue and thought "that's has got to be lame, next". I  decided to watch it on your link so I could comment, I managed about 2 minutes before I baled. I got a far as when he said C. darlingi's diet consisted of  'crickets and roaches'. What a amazing coincidence that they eat the exact same thing in the wild as in captivity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mychajlo

antinous said:


> Get ready for this one...


At least he said venomous and not poisonous, and I know common names aren’t great to use, but at least he, for the most part, used some what accurate common names. But I was getting REALLY irritated with his use of saying the Ts were lethal


----------



## miamc12321

antinous said:


> Get ready for this one...


What gets me riled up is they're saying how potent the venom is... yet they're showing a person handling a P metallica (I think).  I quit watching after that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN

Literally none of the “claims” were backed up by any evidence. Gosh I wonder why?
Also if some teenage T keepers parents see this there is going to be quite an argument.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miamc12321

EtienneN said:


> Literally none of the “claims” were backed up by any evidence. Gosh I wonder why?
> Also if some teenage T keepers parents see this there is going to be quite an argument.


Many have heard that argument...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous

Only posting this here since there aren't more Pamphobeteus higher up in the ranks and because of the lack of Phormictopus sp.


----------



## Torech Ungol

AngelDeVille said:


> Chicago golden knee.... that’s as far as I got...


A bit late to the party, but better late than never... I watch her for her snake videos. While she's not perfect, I have learned some things from her that have helped me better care for my ball python. I mention that because she does actually correct the mistaken common name in a later video. While she still has a lot to learn about her spiders, she *is* learning, and willing to own up to her mistakes. That should garner some respect, at least.


----------



## ekmonks

In case anyone was interested in downloading the Shampain88 OBT video here are links to the original video file I downloaded a few days after he started the original thread (Before his channel was taken down and before he got banned)
I think this is the "highest" quality you'll be able to find.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mn8PNOrwXb_Ouy5Oot7AhYe-F4gZqg5b/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mgYzimeHsWASfzK8sb7d-45MwiTTuoRc/view?usp=sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Luka98

Edit: i reposted because i didn't check previous posts oops


----------



## Andrea82

antinous said:


> Only posting this here since there aren't more Pamphobeteus higher up in the ranks and because of the lack of Phormictopus sp.


Also... Clickbait.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

starting at 4:12
Not only is this video headed by our good buddy Brian (haha) we're also letting inexperienced, frightened people handle a T. Lovely.


----------



## The Seraph

Rigor Mortis said:


> starting at 4:12
> Not only is this video headed by our good buddy Brian (haha) we're also letting inexperienced, frightened people handle a T. Lovely.


. . . At at least they has good captions so I can tell that at 4:50 he said that tarantulas *sting *you to inject venom through their fangs, and that he tries to freak out that hipster at 5:00 by saying they hate loud noises.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

The Seraph said:


> . . . At at least they has good captions so I can tell that at 4:50 he said that tarantulas *sting *you to inject venom through their fangs, and that he tries to freak out that hipster at 5:00 by saying they hate loud noises.


Oh yeah tarantulas are known for their awful stingers, it's their best known feature.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mychajlo

O


Rigor Mortis said:


> starting at 4:12
> Not only is this video headed by our good buddy Brian (haha) we're also letting inexperienced, frightened people handle a T. Lovely.


I seriously hate that guy so much


----------



## Tenebrarius

Mychajlo said:


> O
> I seriously hate that guy so much


hes a terrible T keeper, handling, and uses a snake hide for one of his Ts, also he feed them rodents...snake keepers should stick to their snake things and leave poor Ts alone.

edit: he also got a GBB killed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

Rigor Mortis said:


> Oh yeah tarantulas are known for their awful stingers, it's their best known feature.


Almost as bad as scorpion bite

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Torech Ungol

Rigor Mortis said:


> Oh yeah tarantulas are known for their awful stingers, it's their best known feature.


Interestingly (or maybe it's only interesting to me because I'm a giant nerd), Tolkien thought that spiders had stingers. That's how they're described in the books, and it's why Shelob had the stinger in the movie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## SpaceM

antinous said:


> Get ready for this one...


What is that person doing at 7:18 with the tongs?! looks like they are trying to impale it.


----------



## SDCustom78

Another genius showing off during a live stream apparently. No idea what he is saying but his actions speak for themselves. Check him out @8:29

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Enrgy

EtienneN said:


> Literally none of the “claims” were backed up by any evidence. Gosh I wonder why?
> Also if some teenage T keepers parents see this there is going to be quite an argument.


Exactly why my mom only knows of my lp lmao


----------



## Andrea82

SDCustom78 said:


> Another genius showing off during a live stream apparently. No idea what he is saying but his actions speak for themselves. Check him out @8:29


￼￼￼￼

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126

antinous said:


> Oh god he's encroaching on our hobby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm a part of some herpetology/herp groups and apparently if anyone makes any jokes that  have to do with him, he threatens to sue?...


No one going to comment on the fact the T. stirmi was being kept on bone dry substrate with no hide or water dish? I hope that was a temp enclosure.


----------



## Andrea82

Paul1126 said:


> No one going to comment on the fact the T. stirmi was being kept on bone dry substrate with no hide or water dish? I hope that was a temp enclosure.


Which is why the video was in this thread in the first place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

Andrea82 said:


> Which is why the video was in this thread in the first place


Oh did I miss the point? I assumed it was about the dead GBB...


----------



## Andrea82

Paul1126 said:


> Oh did I miss the point? I assumed it was about the dead GBB...


Nah, the post was that that awful guy who's hated in the reptile community now also effs things up in the spider community. Just overall very bad and very cringey


----------



## Venom1080

The Seraph said:


> How extreme were they, if we are allowed to share?


Nazi sympathizer. We had our arguments, happy he's gone, but miss his stupidity some days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080

antinous said:


> Only posting this here since there aren't more Pamphobeteus higher up in the ranks and because of the lack of Phormictopus sp.


Haha Be sure to give @EulersK credit for that pink B Emilia.


----------



## Ztesch

Andrea82 said:


> Nah, the post was that that awful guy who's hated in the reptile community now also effs things up in the spider community. Just overall very bad and very cringey


I don't see why everyone hates on Brian. He seems like a good enough guy.... He is big time Reptile YouTuber and now hes venturing into Arachnids. I cant see why this is bad. Unless spreading the Arachnid love is a bad thing.


----------



## Luka98

SDCustom78 said:


> Another genius showing off during a live stream apparently. No idea what he is saying but his actions speak for themselves. Check him out @8:29


If anxiety was an 11 minute video this would be it



Ztesch said:


> I don't see why everyone hates on Brian. He seems like a good enough guy.... He is big time Reptile YouTuber and now hes venturing into Arachnids. I cant see why this is bad. Unless spreading the Arachnid love is a bad thing.


Sorry for double posting but it's not that he's venturing into tarantulas that bothers many it's that he's venturing into show-business more. He mistreats his animals for the sake of collaborating with the likes of Jake Paul and other youtubers like him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## basin79

Ztesch said:


> I don't see why everyone hates on Brian. He seems like a good enough guy.... He is big time Reptile YouTuber and now hes venturing into Arachnids. I cant see why this is bad. Unless spreading the Arachnid love is a bad thing.


"He is big time reptile youtuber". 

Yes he is and have you seen how he keeps those reptiles? He's not fit to look after a toy snake.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andrea82

Ztesch said:


> I don't see why everyone hates on Brian. He seems like a good enough guy.... He is big time Reptile YouTuber and now hes venturing into Arachnids. I cant see why this is bad. Unless spreading the Arachnid love is a bad thing.


Being a famous youtuber does NOT equal quality care or being a professional or even good at what you do. He was already  perpetuating bad care and information regarding snakes, and now he's getting into Theraphosidae as well, doing exactly the same.

Many of these youtubers start getting animals they know NOTHING about because their fanbase goes like 'hey Brian it would be so ultimz kewl if you would dare to keep dis or dat animal lolz like if you agree'. And of course said youtuber will get that animal and mistreats it the same as his other animals. Taylor Nicole Dean is another prime example of this.

So yes. He does harm. A lot. And when things go wrong with a boy who gets a cobra because Brian made it supercool, Brian will just say, 'hey man, I am not responsible for this, I put up a notice in my vids saying don't do this at home'.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Award 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> Being a famous youtuber does NOT equal quality care or being a professional or even good at what you do. He was already  perpetuating bad care and information regarding snakes, and now he's getting into Theraphosidae as well, doing exactly the same.
> 
> Many of these youtubers start getting animals they know NOTHING about because their fanbase goes like 'hey Brian it would be so ultimz kewl if you would dare to keep dis or dat animal lolz like if you agree'. And of course said youtuber will get that animal and mistreats it the same as his other animals. Taylor Nicole Dean is another prime example of this.
> 
> So yes. He does harm. A lot. And when things go wrong with a boy who gets a cobra because Brian made it supercool, Brian will just say, 'hey man, I am not responsible for this, I put up a notice in my vids saying don't do this at home'.


He used a video of mine once of a jumping spider I used to have. Thankfully I was told about it and made him delete the posts. Didn't even ask, not that it would have made a difference.


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


> He used a video of mine once of a jumping spider I used to have. Thankfully I was told about it and made him delete the posts. Didn't even ask, not that it would have made a difference.


Idiot. (him, not you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch

Hey I never said the guy was a saint lol. All I'm saying is I dont think its bad hes getting into T's.   I mean we can nitpick at everyones videos and find a flaw or 2, nobody is perfect.  If you guys have a problem with the way he mass produces his reptiles to sell, then you probably wouldnt like 95% of the people in his business. Also same goes for the mass production of Tarantulas. Like it or not this is what makes these hobbys affordable.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Luka98

Ztesch said:


> Like it or not this is what makes these hobbys affordable


I'm sorry but this is just wrong especially for T's, here's how the biggest tarantula breeder in Europe keeps them and to put the pricing in perspective his GBB slings are about 15 bucks. 




Filming credit goes to Petko


----------



## antinous

Ztesch said:


> Hey I never said the guy was a saint lol. All I'm saying is I dont think its bad hes getting into T's.   I mean we can nitpick at everyones videos and find a flaw or 2, nobody is perfect.  If you guys have a problem with the way he mass produces his reptiles to sell, then you probably wouldnt like 95% of the people in his business. Also same goes for the mass production of Tarantulas. Like it or not this is what makes these hobbys affordable.


One or two flaws isn’t a big problem, having multiple without the intention of fixing them is a problem. Reptiles aside, going into the tarantula hobby and being as influential as he is, many people will start to keep tarantulas like he does. That means they’ll be more likely to start keeping them as he does. That’s where problems occur. If you want to keep an animal, great, if you don’t want to care for them properly, you shouldn’t have them. 

Back to the reptiles, yes he has some issues, his hearts in the right place, just not his mind. Thankfully there are more smaller breeders popping up that do take care of their animals better and not as many people are relying on larger breeders. 

I don’t know about you guys, but I’d rather shell out the extra money knowing that a person puts extra time and care with their animals. And if you look a tarantula larger tarantula breeders, many are still able to care for them properly. Sure there are some crappy ones, but the better ones outweigh the crappy ones. Caring for tarantulas isn’t rocket science nor is it expensive.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## EulersK

Venom1080 said:


> Haha Be sure to give @EulersK credit for that pink B Emilia.


Maaaaan, that was such an old thread. I completely forgot about that. What was it, something like photoshopping species?


----------



## Venom1080

EulersK said:


> Maaaaan, that was such an old thread. I completely forgot about that. What was it, something like photoshopping species?


It was a thread about literal common names. Mexican pink leg or something.


----------



## Paul1126

Ztesch said:


> Hey I never said the guy was a saint lol. All I'm saying is I dont think its bad hes getting into T's.   I mean we can nitpick at everyones videos and find a flaw or 2, nobody is perfect.  If you guys have a problem with the way he mass produces his reptiles to sell, then you probably wouldnt like 95% of the people in his business. Also same goes for the mass production of Tarantulas. Like it or not this is what makes these hobbys affordable.


You're right nobody is perfect and nobody in this thread claimed to be.
But I EXPECT someone that has bought a Theraphosa sp. To understand it cannot be kept on dry sub, he didn't even provide it with a water dish or anything to hide in it was atrocious. 
Even if it is a temporary enclosure there is no way I would keep a Theraphosa sp. on dry sub. It is not hard to add water into the mix!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EtienneN

A lot of people who buy tarantulas for the wrong reasons (shock factor, on a whim, arrogance, etc.) never cease to demonstrate that they are completely inept to care for anything other than their own egos and e-peens.


----------



## Ztesch

Ok well your rite on the dry substrate for that specific species.  However instead of bashing the guy behind his back why dont you try to help him out.  Make this a positive situation instead of talking crap and spreading negativity.


----------



## antinous

Ztesch said:


> Ok well your rite on the dry substrate for that specific species.  However instead of bashing the guy behind his back why dont you try to help him out.  Make this a positive situation instead of talking crap and spreading negativity.


I've, as well as some of the others on this thread, have messaged him/commented on his videos/etc. There are others that have posted on his YouTube, but he doesn't seem to rate/respond to those comments like he does the other ones. You can only do so much if they choose to ignore what people say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Luka98

Ztesch said:


> Ok well your rite on the dry substrate for that specific species.  However instead of bashing the guy behind his back why dont you try to help him out.  Make this a positive situation instead of talking crap and spreading negativity.


You are aware that the guy is a youtuber right? He's not really a phone call away from any of us, nonsense post


----------



## antinous

Luka98 said:


> You are aware that the guy is a youtuber right? He's not really a phone call away from any of us, nonsense post


He actually responds/up-votes a lot of his posts on YouTube. If more people were to comment on the videos involving the tarantulas I'm sure he'll respond to them sooner than later. Just doesn't help much that there are only a few of us who have commented on them.


----------



## Luka98

antinous said:


> He actually responds/up-votes a lot of his posts on YouTube. If more people were to comment on the videos involving the tarantulas I'm sure he'll respond to them sooner than later. Just doesn't help much that there are only a few of us who have commented on them.


I've never seen him reply to critical comments


----------



## Andrea82

Ztesch said:


> Ok well your rite on the dry substrate for that specific species.  However instead of bashing the guy behind his back why dont you try to help him out.  Make this a positive situation instead of talking crap and spreading negativity.


If it was just one or two things I would fully agree with you. But he just keeps on going downhill. He is letting them walk on his face for crying out loud, and doing so while his face is at least a meter away from the floor. If that B.hamorii falls, it will go splat.

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> If it was just one or two things I would fully agree with you. But he just keeps on going downhill. He is letting them walk on his face for crying out loud, and doing so while his face is at least a meter away from the floor. If that B.hamorii falls, it will go splat.


If that would happen he'd post a video saying how sorry he was etcetera and his fan boys would all say it wasn't his fault and he really cares about the animals he as. 

The bloke is a weapon. His fans are weapons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN

Andrea82 said:


> If it was just one or two things I would fully agree with you. But he just keeps on going downhill. He is letting them walk on his face for crying out loud, and doing so while his face is at least a meter away from the floor. If that B.hamorii falls, it will go splat.


God, all that man cares about is himself and listening to the sound of his own voice. And I have a lot of four letter words springing to mind at the state of that poor B. hamorii's enclosure that has basically 0 substrate. So sad that this guy has such a big following.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Katiekooleyes

Andrea82 said:


> Being a famous youtuber does NOT equal quality care or being a professional or even good at what you do. He was already  perpetuating bad care and information regarding snakes, and now he's getting into Theraphosidae as well, doing exactly the same.
> 
> Many of these youtubers start getting animals they know NOTHING about because their fanbase goes like 'hey Brian it would be so ultimz kewl if you would dare to keep dis or dat animal lolz like if you agree'. And of course said youtuber will get that animal and mistreats it the same as his other animals. Taylor Nicole Dean is another prime example of this.
> 
> So yes. He does harm. A lot. And when things go wrong with a boy who gets a cobra because Brian made it supercool, Brian will just say, 'hey man, I am not responsible for this, I put up a notice in my vids saying don't do this at home'.


Arrgg! I cannot stand Taylor Nichole Dean! I stumbled across her channel a while back when checking out vids for snakes. I'll be the first to put my hand up and say I've made a mistake (not major ones!) or two in my time with animals (as many of us have likely done). However, that woman takes the cake! There's been so many times where she's given "tips" etc, and half of it's completely inaccurate. Sure, each person has their own way of caring for their animals, and of course, there will be disagreements here and there. Taylor though, is on a completely different level. She houses many of her animals in cramped conditions (she even deleted a vid about a monitor lizard, or tegu lizard because of the backlash of her husbandry). She's one of those people who seems to collect animals, not to care for them and enjoy their quirks etc, but as commodities. 

As for Brian, I admire his enthusiasm. There's absolutely nothing wrong with being enthusiastic about something you enjoy. I cannot take that away from him. However, you are right in that he doesn't seem to display correct care or any respect for his animals. This is probably why so many of his vids are along the lines of "MeGa SnAkE bItE! eScApEd WiTh My LiFe!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luka98

EtienneN said:


> God, all that man cares about is himself and listening to the sound of his own voice. And I have a lot of four letter words springing to mind at the state of that poor B. hamorii's enclosure that has basically 0 substrate. So sad that this guy has such a big following.


What's even sadder is he got most of the following from being bitten by snakes on purpose


----------



## FinnMosin




----------



## Ungoliant

FinnMosin said:


> These Tarantulas Are Super Friendly


Hmm...  Maybe I should try snapping my fingers at my stubborn _B. emilia_ to make her move.


----------



## Paul1126

Ungoliant said:


> Hmm...  Maybe I should try snapping my fingers at my stubborn _B. emilia_ to make her move.


Same with my emilia all he does is hang around the waterdish never moves


----------



## Mychajlo



Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## The Seraph

Mychajlo said:


>


I love how it so clearly did not want to have to bite him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DanBsTs

Mychajlo said:


>


What a bucha jerks...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## EtienneN

You know what the worst movie is though? Those old black and white horror films from the 50s and 60s where there were no animal rights anti cruelty laws and tarantulas would be thrown or squished.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antinous

EtienneN said:


> You know what the worst movie is though? Those old black and white horror films from the 50s and 60s where there were no animal rights anti cruelty laws and tarantulas would be thrown or squished.


Thank the goddess _Pamphobeteus insignis _that I don't watch movies made before 1980, usually, otherwise this would frustrate me to no end.


----------



## Greasylake

antinous said:


> Thank the goddess _Pamphobeteus insignis_


@Chris LXXIX I found you an infidel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82

Mychajlo said:


>



Exactly the type of people who give this hobby a bad reputation. I've a mind to flag the video due to animal abuse, stressing the spider like that.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Just the title of this video is cringy. Lots of Dark Den dislike here lately but this just makes me roll my eyes. You're supposed to be a semi-educational channel on Ts but sure let's reference _that _with your title, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eva

EtienneN said:


> God, all that man cares about is himself and listening to the sound of his own voice. And I have a lot of four letter words springing to mind at the state of that poor B. hamorii's enclosure that has basically 0 substrate. So sad that this guy has such a big following.


He is pathetic. I didn't know he kept Ts as well. Just the state of his reptiles' cages is pitiful. It's the equivalent of a puppy mill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake




----------



## The Seraph

Greasylake said:


>


Oh God he is coming to my state. We can sully our reputation perfectly fine without him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty

Greasylake said:


>


Bellend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potatatas

Greasylake said:


>


Is it bad that I hope Brian gets bitten by that pokie? I bet he'd still have that smug look on his face...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EtienneN

Some people shouldn't have animals. Some people shouldn't have children. And some people shouldn't have either.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Yesterday Steve Irwin's son Robert was on Jimmy Fallon with a B. hamorii, made Fallon hold her and he did the typical "_I'm dying there's a spider in my hands doing nothing, she's gonna kill me oh my _*GOD.*" Loved seeing the T, hated seeing such a dramatic reaction. Not exactly a cringy video by the usual regards but still.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

Rigor Mortis said:


> Yesterday Steve Irwin's son Robert was on Jimmy Fallon with a B. hamorii, made Fallon hold her and he did the typical "_I'm dying there's a spider in my hands doing nothing, she's gonna kill me oh my _*GOD.*" Loved seeing the T, hated seeing such a dramatic reaction. Not exactly a cringy video by the usual regards but still.


I think I would've enjoyed if Robert had placed a native Australian species in Fallons hands 
But then again... That would have been bad publicity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

2:10 
Is this just the thing? For people to bring tarantulas on Jimmy Fallon? And don't get me started on the fact that this idiot insinuates that NW Ts have psychedelic venom.


----------



## Mychajlo

Rigor Mortis said:


> 2:10
> Is this just the thing? For people to bring tarantulas on Jimmy Fallon? And don't get me started on the fact that this idiot insinuates that NW Ts have psychedelic venom.


I hate how he just GRABS the tarantulas and basically throws them around


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Mychajlo said:


> I hate how he just GRABS the tarantulas and basically throws them around


At least most people in the comments agree that this guy's a [redacted for everyone's personal safety]. He's very clearly mishandling the animals, even someone who knows nothing about Ts can see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day

I like some of this guys snake vids, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## EtienneN

Misty Day said:


> I like some of this guys snake vids, but this is just ridiculous.


This guy needs to chill out and learn something about “Goliath Bird Eating Spiders”


----------



## Mychajlo

D


Misty Day said:


> I like some of this guys snake vids, but this is just ridiculous.


Dang! It was taken down before I could see it
Edit! I *excplicitive* found it! And I’m furious! He put the container on the ground and the dog kicked it over, basically slinging it around, I hope he feels those hairs on him for the rest of his life, I’m surprised it survived and it looks like it was shipped by backwaterreptile. I ordered a P. Cancerides one time from them and that’s how it came in the mail, in a deli container with dirt in a box and newspaper
HE SO OBNOXIOUS!!!! Why do I keep watching
There’s like not even an inch of substrate in that tank!


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Mychajlo said:


> D
> 
> Dang! It was taken down before I could see it
> Edit! I *excplicitive* found it! And I’m furious! He put the container on the ground and the dog kicked it over, basically slinging it around, I hope he feels those hairs on him for the rest of his life, I’m surprised it survived and it looks like it was shipped by backwaterreptile. I ordered a P. Cancerides one time from them and that’s how it came in the mail, in a deli container with dirt in a box and newspaper
> HE SO OBNOXIOUS!!!! Why do I keep watching
> There’s like not even an inch of substrate in that tank!


You know what the worst thing is? People in the comments trying to correct every stupid thing he did wrong and then his zombie followers going "I promise he's gonna fix it soon!" or "Relax it's fine"

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## petkokc

Rigor Mortis said:


> Just the title of this video is cringy. Lots of Dark Den dislike here lately but this just makes me roll my eyes. You're supposed to be a semi-educational channel on Ts but sure let's reference _that _with your title, lol.


Lol, my channel is supposed to be what ever I want it to be. Feel free to not watch my videos if you can't handle a joke...hesus, what is the next thing? Entitled people will complain...the way I dress? Oh and, "lots of dark den dislike here lately" so why not jump on the train right? smh

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## NYAN

petkokc said:


> Entitled people will complain...the way I dress?


You must wear only the finest designer branded clothes and show them off all of the time to be a true youtube personality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Torech Ungol

petkokc said:


> Lol, my channel is supposed to be what ever I want it to be. Feel free to not watch my videos if you can't handle a joke...hesus, what is the next thing? Entitled people will complain...the way I dress? Oh and, "lots of dark den dislike here lately" so why not jump on the train right? smh


You had a golden opportunity here to win back some fans, and start correcting some errors. I'm very disappointed to see a response like this. When I first got into keeping arachnids I would recommend your channel to everyone who was interested, but I'm afraid this is the last straw. I'll be unsubscribing from your channel, and I strongly recommend everyone here do the same. You had so much potential,  and I am saddened to see that potential crushed under the weight of your own ego.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

petkokc said:


> Lol, my channel is supposed to be what ever I want it to be. Feel free to not watch my videos if you can't handle a joke...hesus, what is the next thing? Entitled people will complain...the way I dress? Oh and, "lots of dark den dislike here lately" so why not jump on the train right? smh


Gotta say I really didn't mean to offend you with however uppity I sounded with my comment. I wasn't even really jumping on the train, just taking note of the growing dissent I've seen on the forums lately. But anywho!


----------



## Thekla

This is cringe-worthy, but also really, really sad. 






I left a comment (trying to offer help) but didn't get an answer yet. I fear that little C. versicolor is already dead as there aren't any updates, neither on youtube nor on her facebook page.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Thekla said:


> This is cringe-worthy, but also really, really sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left a comment (trying to offer help) but didn't get an answer yet. I fear that little C. versicolor is already dead as there aren't any updates, neither on youtube nor on her facebook page.


I'm a little more optimistic than you I guess.  She does seem to have everything she needs to properly care for the spider. Yes, the enclosure is enormous for that tiny spider, but with some diligence, and some research on here, I believe she can manage to feed and water it adequately.  Perhaps she will think about downsizing the enclosure for ease of care.  A large enclosure of itself isn't dangerous to the spider.


----------



## Mychajlo

Thekla said:


> This is cringe-worthy, but also really, really sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left a comment (trying to offer help) but didn't get an answer yet. I fear that little C. versicolor is already dead as there aren't any updates, neither on youtube nor on her facebook page.


How could she possibly think that the enclosure she chose is an appropriate size for that sling, it’s gonna get lost and she’s gonna probably get it killed by feeding it crickets that are way too big? Hopefully she learns her lesson


----------



## Thekla

z32upgrader said:


> I'm a little more optimistic than you I guess.  She does seem to have everything she needs to properly care for the spider. Yes, the enclosure is enormous for that tiny spider, but with some diligence, and some research on here, I believe she can manage to feed and water it adequately.  Perhaps she will think about downsizing the enclosure for ease of care.  A large enclosure of itself isn't dangerous to the spider.





Mychajlo said:


> How could she possibly think that the enclosure she chose is an appropriate size for that sling, it’s gonna get lost and she’s gonna probably get it killed by feeding it crickets that are way too big? Hopefully she learns her lesson


It's not only the size of the enclosure that worries me, but she specifically said this species needs a very humid environment and I can't see any ventilation whatsoever with that glass enclosure. I think she even wrapped up the top (you can see a glimpse of it at around 6:55). 

Also, she told the other guy who also criticised the size of the enclosure that she would only tong-feed it. How on earth will she manage that when she can't even find the sling in there? 

I just hope she'll come here and get help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hardus nameous

I don't know if this was already posted but it really is THAT bad.  Don't watch.


----------



## The Seraph

Hardus nameous said:


> I don't know if this was already posted but it really is THAT bad.  Don't watch.


I think it was, but regardless, THAT IS NOT A CAMEL SPIDER! It cannot be _that _hard to look up what they actually look like.


----------



## Mychajlo

Hardus nameous said:


> I don't know if this was already posted but it really is THAT bad.  Don't watch.


Ew I’ve actually seen this full thing on Netflix and it is SOOOOOO cringey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

I only manged about a minute of this: Just about the most bs I've seen spewed about T's in that amount of time.






here's a reasonable assessment of what they're talking about:

https://www.cnn.com/2012/06/04/world/asia/india-spiders-swarm/index.html


----------



## Mychajlo

SonsofArachne said:


> I only manged about a minute of this: Just about the most bs I've seen spewed about T's in that amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a reasonable assessment of what they're talking about:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2012/06/04/world/asia/india-spiders-swarm/index.html


Well I listened to about 10 minuets of it and skipped ahead when they stated talking about drugs and off topic stuff and only about 1-3 minutes is actually about the tarantula “epidemic” in India and this is what I heard in those 3 minutes that mad me want to scream
-
“Numbing poison on the hairs on their legs”

“They are *BELIEVED* to be in the tarantula family”

“They’re coming after people”

“They have a mob mentality”

“They have killed 2 people”

“They live in colonies”

“You’ll get the spiders on you right away”

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DanBsTs

I don’t have the video but just witnessed Coyote Peterson put a tarantula on Ryan Seacrest’s head  cringeworthy indeed.


----------



## The Seraph

On the topic of Coyote Peterson, he is supposedly giving up his ridiculous 'Sting Report' videos after being stung by Polistes carnifex, which is a wasp with sting that causes tissue necrosis. I'm not saying he deserves to have a permanent scar in his arm from that wasp, but as my uncle says "If you sow something stupid you will get a bountiful harvest."

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DanBsTs

What would you like clarification for @The Seraph ?


----------



## The Seraph

DanBsTs said:


> What would you like clarification for @The Seraph ?





DanBsTs said:


> What would you like clarification for @The Seraph ?


Damn you touchscreen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SonsofArachne

Well, I guess I'm going to need a lot more space in the T room

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EtienneN

SonsofArachne said:


> Well, I guess I'm going to need a lot more space in the T room


Well, this gentleman's voice is nice and soothing and the landscape photography is jaw-droppingly amazing, so the vid is definitely worth watching! I think it was mentioned that these encounters were probably false identifications since it is biologically impossible for spiders to grow that big given the oxygen constraints of Earth's atmosphere. However, that one in Canada sounds like a straight up alien.  Still, a giant two-three foot T would be awesome. I'd put a leash on mine and take it for walks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EtienneN

Found this new gem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin

EtienneN said:


> Found this new gem.


NOTE- Inspired by Exotics Lair, i'm not surprised. 

The problem is not the "type of content" that just get views, it's the person behind it. Exotics Lair is not the best on info and stuff, but at least his dialogue and stuff is entertaining. Not to mention Exotics Lair does have that comfortable home vibe when watching his videos (for some reason). What I don't get is that just because one youtuber is successful on views/subscribers from one video doesn't mean everyone else leech off from them. This is why it's so annoying, *"JUST BE ORIGINAL"*. Not some leech content wannabe on views/subscribers. I wish that someone tried something different for videos in this hobby and not some leech content from one successful/better youtuber. It's like eating someones table scraps that is left on the table to just get taste of the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080

Liquifin said:


> NOTE- Inspired by Exotics Lair, i'm not surprised.
> 
> The problem is not the "type of content" that just get views, it's the person behind it. Exotics Lair is not the best on info and stuff, but at least his dialogue and stuff is entertaining. Not to mention Exotics Lair does have that comfortable home vibe when watching his videos (for some reason). What I don't get is that just because one youtuber is successful on views/subscribers from one video doesn't mean everyone else leech off from them. This is why it's so annoying, *"JUST BE ORIGINAL"*. Not some leech content wannabe on views/subscribers. I wish that someone tried something different for videos in this hobby and not some leech content from one successful/better youtuber. It's like eating someones table scraps that is left on the table to just get taste of the same thing.


That person's a member here too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake

Venom1080 said:


> That person's a member here too.


I was typing the same thing, but you beat me to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

Greasylake said:


> I was typing the same thing, but you beat me to it.


Wish I could remember her(?) name to ask what's up lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greasylake

Venom1080 said:


> Wish I could remember her(?) name to ask what's up lol


Her name is @Skyspider. For some reason it won't let me @ her properly.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Liquifin

Venom1080 said:


> That person's a member here too.





Greasylake said:


> I was typing the same thing, but you beat me to it.


TBH, I don't care if they're a member here or not (no offense). The wave of influence has changed by Youtubers. I wish that someone can make something different, yet something entertaining on T.'s. Maybe someone should make a twist on videos for this hobby instead of unoriginal content that has already been flushed out. Like I previously stated, "i'm not surprised" . This is why there are over 100+ T. Youtubers with only a small handful being known. Atleast she can keep T.'s properly, so that's a good one on them . But I still am tired of copycats and taking other content creator ideas. If you think about it, it's not that hard for original content (especially considering how many of the same kind of videos about T.'s are on Youtuber). Exotics Lair Watering Videos was a huge hit, yet i'm surprised no one thought of it till then.


----------



## korlash091

Look a this 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/XoticsLair/permalink/795786864186718/


----------



## Greasylake

korlash091 said:


> Look a this
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/XoticsLair/permalink/795786864186718/


What am I supposed to be seeing here?


----------



## korlash091

Greasylake said:


> What am I supposed to be seeing here?


oops my bad, its a video on a fb group didnt realize it was a closed group.
I'm going to edit my post.


----------



## Liquifin

Greasylake said:


> What am I supposed to be seeing here?


IDK, I had to join the group, but nothing happened. So IDK what i'm supposed to be seeing.


----------



## korlash091

Liquifin said:


> IDK, I had to join the group, but nothing happened. So IDK what i'm supposed to be seeing.


they took down the post, thats why you cant see it. that was fast.
it was a video of a girl member of the group picking up 2 Ts and placing them on her face.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Greasylake said:


> Her name is @Skyspider. For some reason it won't let me @ her properly.


SkyeSpider is the correct spelling -- I don't think it will suggest/autofill the name, but if you type it out in full it should still create the tag.  Not sure there's value in summoning them to criticism when the spirit of the thread isn't really constructive in nature, however.


----------



## SonsofArachne

Liquifin said:


> *"JUST BE ORIGINAL"*. Not some leech content wannabe on views/subscribers. I wish that someone tried something different for videos in this hobby and not some leech content from one successful/better youtuber. It's like eating someones table scraps that is left on the table to just get taste of the same thing.


The problem with making T videos for Youtube is simple - T's don't really do very much. It's not like with dogs, cats, and parrots, all of which are constantly doing entertaining things - T's mostly just sit there. So after you do the inevitable feeding vid, and you want hits, what do you do? Well, if you're more interested in hits than your T's well-being, you start with handling and get more extreme from there. Don't get me wrong, I'm not condoning it, far from it, but I see how trying to do T videos can lead less experienced/scrupulous people down the wrong path. And I think even people who are well intentioned -  Tarantula Dan, Exotics Lair, Dark Den - eventually get caught up in this trying to make content for their money-making channels.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79

SonsofArachne said:


> The problem with making T videos for Youtube is simple - T's don't really do very much. It's not like with dogs, cats, and parrots, all of which are constantly doing entertaining things - T's mostly just sit there. So after you do the inevitable feeding vid, and you want hits, what do you do? Well, if you're more interested in hits than your T's well-being, you start with handling and get more extreme from there. Don't get me wrong, I'm not condoning it, far from it, but I see how trying to do T videos can lead less experienced/scrupulous people down the wrong path. And I think even people who are well intentioned -  Tarantula Dan, Exotics Lair, Dark Den - eventually get caught up in this trying to make content for their money-making channels.


Indeed. For me there are 5 ways you can make a tarantula video "exciting" naturally. 

1) New tarantula. No unboxing with 1 hand though. Just unbox your new pet and then record them. 

2) Rehousing. The same really. 

3) A moult.

4) Feeding. The most popular for obvious reasons. 

5) Breeding

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Michael Guirov

basin79 said:


> Indeed. For me there are 5 ways you can make a tarantula video "exciting" naturally.
> 
> 1) New tarantula. No unboxing with 1 hand though. Just unbox your new pet and then record them.
> 
> 2) Rehousing. The same really.
> 
> 3) A moult.
> 
> 4) Feeding. The most popular for obvious reasons.
> 
> 5) Breeding


Makeing the enclosures is pretty nice to watch aswell, those vids are among my favorite to watch if its creative or well built.

Probably my favorite part of the hobby aswell, building nice boxes with carefully planned functionality incorporated into asthetic design.

I guess its a shame some channels jump to the less approved or "easy" vids but your probably right that its tough to constantly come up with new content

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Michael Guirov said:


> Makeing the enclosures is pretty nice to watch aswell, those vids are among my favorite to watch if its creative or well built.
> 
> Probably my favorite part of the hobby aswell, building nice boxes with carefully planned functionality incorporated into asthetic design.
> 
> I guess its a shame some channels jump to the less approved or "easy" vids but your probably right that its tough to constantly come up with new content


The kicker is there's no reason to constantly come up with new content besides ego. Sad considering it's their pets.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SonsofArachne

basin79 said:


> The kicker is there's no reason to constantly come up with new content besides ego.


Or in hopes of getting popular enough to get ad money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

SonsofArachne said:


> Or in hopes of getting popular enough to get ad money


Sadly even the popular channels peddle out click bate titles. Deadly this and deadly that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dord

I don't even bother clicking on T videos where bold text and emojis cover thumbnail

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BoyFromLA



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Homer deserves a mention of honor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StormyMyth729

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


Dude...your videos are fantastic!!! Very educational and informative. Keep doing what you do! <3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derivative

This idiot. Check out his response to the comments also.

and these idiots...


----------



## dragonfire1577

https://www.instagram.com/tv/Bt8mPZ9AWa6/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=19pdcyo9yp5xx

This is definitely up there.


----------



## NYAN

dragonfire1577 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/Bt8mPZ9AWa6/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=19pdcyo9yp5xx
> 
> This is definitely up there.


Ah, yes, a backwaterreptiles customer.


----------



## dragonfire1577

NYAN said:


> Ah, yes, a backwaterreptiles customer.


Damn and he buys from backwater, things just keep stacking up against him.


----------



## SonsofArachne

dragonfire1577 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/Bt8mPZ9AWa6/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=19pdcyo9yp5xx
> 
> This is definitely up there.


Not that I'm saying any T likes being handled, but every Theraphosa I've ever seen handled in a video always looks either like it was going to bolt or bite. If you must handle, Theraphosa are probably the worst choice outside of a OW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN

dragonfire1577 said:


> Damn and he buys from backwater, things just keep stacking up against him.


I don’t know, he might. I’m just making a joke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EtienneN

NYAN said:


> I don’t know, he might. I’m just making a joke.


He’s probably at least friends with them.


----------



## NYAN

EtienneN said:


> He’s probably at least friends with them.


He’d make a good spokesperson. This is how it would be:

“Thanks to my friends at backwaterreptiles for hooking me up with this GIANT MASSIVE BIRDEATING TARANTULA. They were nice enough to send me some birds to feed it as well for free. Now, let’s unbox this HUGE SPIDER! *opens a box with only a sponge, wood chips and the spider, already curled in the corner* “WOW! Such a professional packing job! They were kind enough to send it to me with a free temporary enclosure! I requested a female, guys, and due to how large the abdomen is, it’s clearly a girl! Now, comment and suggest a name for her and we will choose one in the next video”

*end*

Reactions: Funny 4 | Award 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

NYAN said:


> He’d make a good spokesperson. This is how it would be:
> 
> “Thanks to my friends at backwaterreptiles for hooking me up with this GIANT MASSIVE BIRDEATING TARANTULA. They were nice enough to send me some birds to feed it as well for free. Now, let’s unbox this HUGE SPIDER! *opens a box with only a sponge, wood chips and the spider, already curled in the corner* “WOW! Such a professional packing job! They were kind enough to send it to me with a free temporary enclosure! I requested a female, guys, and due to how large the abdomen is, it’s clearly a girl! Now, comment and suggest a name for her and we will choose one in the next video”
> 
> *end*


It's as sad as it is true.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SavageCritter

I just watched a few of these, and it was me yelling, "What are you... Use a catch cup! USE A CATCH CUP!!" the entire time.

Bad for my blood pressure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes

Derivative said:


> and these idiots...


No wonder those people were afraid. They saw what spider bites done to her lips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126

Katiekooleyes said:


> No wonder those people were afraid. They saw what spider bites done to her lips!


What a terrible way to try cure arachnophobia



SonsofArachne said:


> Not that I'm saying any T likes being handled, but every Theraphosa I've ever seen handled in a video always looks either like it was going to bolt or bite. If you must handle, Theraphosa are probably the worst choice outside of a OW.


No to mention their hairs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mantisfan101

As for the Buzzfeed video this is why I don’t watch them. Also, one of them was right- why on earth would she torture the apider like that? Wh would you put it in your mouth and on your face? What if you inhale some urticating hairs or what if it falls off your face? Also that is an absolutely horrible way to approach someone with arachniphobia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Minty

Liquifin said:


> NOTE- Inspired by Exotics Lair, i'm not surprised.
> 
> The problem is not the "type of content" that just get views, it's the person behind it. Exotics Lair is not the best on info and stuff, but at least his dialogue and stuff is entertaining. Not to mention Exotics Lair does have that comfortable home vibe when watching his videos (for some reason). What I don't get is that just because one youtuber is successful on views/subscribers from one video doesn't mean everyone else leech off from them. This is why it's so annoying, *"JUST BE ORIGINAL"*. Not some leech content wannabe on views/subscribers. I wish that someone tried something different for videos in this hobby and not some leech content from one successful/better youtuber. It's like eating someones table scraps that is left on the table to just get taste of the same thing.


It will *always* happen though, in any industry. 

A good example would be the music industry. When nu metal had a few breakthrough bands in the late 90's and early 00's, there were a plethora of bandwagon bands coming through shortly after, who were just not as good and not as original. Same thing happened with Britpop when Oasis and Blur had their breakthrough hits, a whole host of imitation bands tried to capitalise on the popularity of that particular sound. The same will inevitably happen with tarantula youtube channels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN

A lot of people feel the need to appeal to the "lowest common denominator". That's where the crazy 'stunt' behaviour comes in. I feel like these youtubers want to be their own little reality tv stars. IMO it shouldn't be about views as top priority, it should be about quality content. But we live in the golden age of social media, where the number of likes influences people's decisions. That's pretty damn sad, if you ask me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## mantisfan101

EtienneN said:


> A lot of people feel the need to appeal to the "lowest common denominator". That's where the crazy 'stunt' behaviour comes in. I feel like these youtubers want to be their own little reality tv stars. IMO it shouldn't be about views as top priority, it should be about quality content. But we live in the golden age of social media, where the number of likes influences people's decisions. That's pretty damn sad, if you ask me.


Exactly, it seems like this is all done for attention. But when some idiot messes up and ends up getting bit by say, a pokie or an H. maculata, they make a big deal about it and are shocked by what happened. They then proceed to write every spider as venomous life threatening beasts and this causes an even more megative view on these creatures tham before. In a sense, they’re not only trying to show off but they’re also making the hobby look way worse than what it is.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## MoranDisciple

miss moxie said:


> Oh here's one, I just found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, he's not being a *total* idiot (aka holding an OW or poking at it for no reason). He just suffered from a severe case of PPP-- Pee Poor Planning. But he's trying to pack up an OBT without having thought the process out completely and the mistakes just keep coming. This one is cringey in a "OH LORT I CAN'T WATCH" way. I haven't even finished the video I'm so tense. Going to have to take a cigarette break before I can finish it, and I don't even smoke cigarettes anymore.


FINALLY someone agrees that exotics lair is... how to put it kindly... a bit slow. He's by no means the worst offender, but he wields enormous power over the hobby with his 1m subs and I feel like he just gets flustered waaaaay too easily to be in this hobby. He also prioritizes good camera shots over the comfort of his T's. I recommend Dark Den for that same type of content but done by someone a little more competent.


----------



## Ungoliant

Derivative said:


> Cobalt blue tarantula rehousing FAIL, I SHOULD OF BEEN BIT!


Amazing.  We live in the information age, and yet some people have not heard of catch cups.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82

MoranDisciple said:


> FINALLY someone agrees that exotics lair is... how to put it kindly... a bit slow. He's by no means the worst offender, but he wields enormous power over the hobby with his 1m subs and I feel like he just gets flustered waaaaay too easily to be in this hobby. He also prioritizes good camera shots over the comfort of his T's. I recommend Dark Den for that same type of content but done by someone a little more competent.


Exotics lair is definitely one for this list, however; he doesn't claim to do anything other than show his spiders and snakes feeding or rehousing. I read somewhere that he got a lot of questions about care or whether he would get this or that animal, and he refused, saying that was not what his channel is about. 
I'll be curious to see how long he can maintain that position though... As views will drop when there is not enough interest for his current collection he will be under pressure to eventually giving in.


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Andrea82 said:


> Exotics lair is definitely one for this list, however; he doesn't claim to do anything other than show his spiders and snakes feeding or rehousing. I read somewhere that he got a lot of questions about care or whether he would get this or that animal, and he refused, saying that was not what his channel is about.
> I'll be curious to see how long he can maintain that position though... As views will drop when there is not enough interest for his current collection he will be under pressure to eventually giving in.


I really hope he doesn't do husbandry videos in the future... his videos are fun but some of his OW husbandry is lacking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derivative

Im tempted as hell to leave comments on every single one of his videos asking him to put an S.Calceatum on his neck and telling him they are docile and non venomous just for his ignorance and assh*le-sness. The worst part is how many likes he got and his sh*tty cringy 12 year old r*tard fanbase.


----------



## MoranDisciple

Derivative said:


> Im tempted as hell to leave comments on every single one of his videos asking him to put an S.Calceatum on his neck and telling him they are docile and non venomous just for his ignorance and assh*le-sness. The worst part is how many likes he got and his sh*tty cringy 12 year old r*tard fanbase.


Look at the comments; there seems to be some hope there.


----------



## mantisfan101

Why on earth would you handle a theraphosa like that, consodering their size and cost?


----------



## MintyWood826

mantisfan101 said:


> Why on earth would you handle a theraphosa like that, consodering their size and cost?


Not to mention the hairs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101

MintyWood826 said:


> Not to mention the hairs.


Exactly, considering the fact that one of them had the T on his bare skin.


----------



## Derivative

MoranDisciple said:


> Look at the comments; there seems to be some hope there.


Yeah but a lot of the replies are idiots saying it should die.


----------



## velvetundergrowth

I know people like him, and he leans towards children's entertainment, but Coyote Peterson and his ilk annoy me to no end


----------



## Tenebrarius

velvetunderground said:


> he leans towards children's entertainment


oh, dont you mean 
>taking advantage of a childs inability to tell they are being manipulated in order to profit someone
that is sick. to abuse a child's innocence for monetary. 

NOTHING upsets me more than children being taken advantage of or manipulated for depraved reasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Tenebrarius said:


> oh, dont you mean
> >taking advantage of a childs inability to tell they are being manipulated in order to profit someone
> that is sick. to abuse a child's innocence for monetary.
> 
> NOTHING upsets me more than children being taken advantage of or manipulated for depraved reasons.


I'll have to agree with you there...


----------



## Tenebrarius

velvetunderground said:


> I'll have to agree with you there...


I have to ask. why are you so fascinated by velvet worms? do you own one?


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Tenebrarius said:


> I have to ask. why are you so fascinated by velvet worms? do you own one?


Many reasons, the main one being their strong link to the very dawn of complex animal lifeforms. They have no living relatives and are unique in the tree of life. Other big factors would be their physiology and behavior, both of which are fascinating. They're also kinda cute (I think), but savage predators.

I have kept a single species from New Zealand a long while ago, they are incredibly hard to come by sadly 
However, I have managed to get a group of CB tropical ones from a fellow AB member. I will be collecting them in person from the Hamm reptile expo in June and will be attempting to breed them myself

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tenebrarius

velvetunderground said:


> Many reasons, the main one being their strong link to the very dawn of complex animal lifeforms. They have no living relatives and are unique in the tree of life. Other big factors would be their physiology and behavior, both of which are fascinating. They're also kinda cute (I think), but savage predators.
> 
> I have kept a single species from New Zealand a long while ago, they are incredibly hard to come by sadly
> However, I have managed to get a group of CB tropical ones from a fellow AB member. I will be collecting them in person from the Hamm reptile expo in June and will be attempting to breed them myself


I assume it is basically impossible to acquire in the States?


----------



## Arachnophoric

Tenebrarius said:


> I assume it is basically impossible to acquire in the States?


Very hard to find them, though iirc @JoeRossi had some advertised in the Sales section on the board. Local pickup only, otherwise I'd have jumped all over the chance to get one myself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Indeed he does, and he's the first person in the US I've come across selling them.
He has Peripatoides novaezealandiae, which requires very low temperatures. Hopefully they become more prevalent in the hobby someday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenebrarius

velvetunderground said:


> Indeed he does, and he's the first person in the US I've come across selling them.
> He has Peripatoides novaezealandiae, which requires very low temperatures. Hopefully they become more prevalent in the hobby someday.


definitely a cool animal. Its difficult care and breeding are probably why it isn't too popular.

I've been wanting to get into other animals, mainly inverts. But there are so many Ts I want, I cannot believe the diversity for these gorgeous beast...so many options


----------



## Garetyl

Petition to ban Brian Barfsick from owning anything more complex than a rock when?

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Tenebrarius

Garetyl said:


> Petition to ban Brian Barfsick from owning anything more complex than a rock when?


yeah I have left many long essays in his and his son's comments about most of what is being done wrong and how to fix it. seems like nothing has changed. He allows his employee, whom is a supposed "tarantula expert", to place an avic on his face. Really inappropriate handling, not only handling Ts in general, but purposefully letting nervous people handle Ts. A lot of the set-ups are poor, He gave what I think is a aphonopelma chalcodes a coconut shell snake hide... You see him do it again there with that smithi.
he put a smithi on an instagram models face, and then I realized how people get setae in their eyes-- stupidity. 

I dont know anything about reptiles so I wont say anything there, but there is a lot to be said about his Ts.

some of the Ts are allowed enough sub and given too much vert space.


----------



## Garetyl

Tenebrarius said:


> yeah I have left many long essays in his and his son's comments about most of what is being done wrong and how to fix it. seems like nothing has changed. He allows his employee, whom is a supposed "tarantula expert", to place an avic on his face. Really inappropriate handling, not only handling Ts in general, but purposefully letting nervous people handle Ts. A lot of the set-ups are poor, He gave what I think is a aphonopelma chalcodes a coconut shell snake hide... You see him do it again there with that smithi.
> he put a smithi on an instagram models face, and then I realized how people get setae in their eyes-- stupidity.
> 
> I dont know anything about reptiles so I wont say anything there, but there is a lot to be said about his Ts.
> 
> some of the Ts are allowed enough sub and given too much vert space.


He also talks a lot about handling his Ts in the video I linked. He's just horrible.

And handling chameleons???? Yiiiikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Garetyl said:


> He also talks a lot about handling his Ts in the video I linked. He's just horrible.
> 
> And handling chameleons???? Yiiiikes.


He's come up in the thread once or twice already - it really sucks to see how far he's strayed from the days where he actually made enjoyable and even informative content. I used to look up to this guy, he's the one that made me want to get into snakes and other exotics. Now just seeing his name in passing makes me cringe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## JoeRossi

Arachnophoric said:


> Very hard to find them, though iirc @JoeRossi had some advertised in the Sales section on the board. Local pickup only, otherwise I'd have jumped all over the chance to get one myself.


I have had a few PMs with those interested out of state....it never hurts to have a conversation so those with emoji agree, sad face, and posting here you can get in touch with me if you want a conversation about the topic in question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tenebrarius

cringe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Garetyl said:


> Petition to ban Brian Barfsick from owning anything more complex than a rock when?


Ugh that is absolutely disgusting. If you’re going to keep the animal just to get a laugh out of it and to get more views just stop. People like this completely sicken my and who in the right mind sticks a camera in front of a feeding tarantula?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Garetyl

mantisfan101 said:


> Ugh that is absolutely disgusting. If you’re going to keep the animal just to get a laugh out of it and to get more views just stop. People like this completely sicken my and who in the right mind sticks a camera in front of a feeding tarantula?


And he's putting them all in one of his racks, IIRC.






And he's got old worlds now, too. In his reptarium that's usually full of children. You can see the new spiders at 5:15

Annnnnd you can also see them handling new world Ts while standing up with nothing to protect them from a 4 foot + drop.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Tenebrarius

Garetyl said:


> Annnnnd you can also see them handling new world Ts while standing up with nothing to protect them from a 4 foot + drop.


poor fellas. I've seen them handle terrestrial at standing level, plenty high enough to kill a terrestrial.  

I mean I don't find anything wrong with education like with our great mod EulersK's channel...which their beginner T video didn't seem to help me much--as my first T was a P met . However this guy Brian is not really educating people. He is just making a profit. 

There is this pretty weird disconnect where someone might see my set up for my Ts that aren't big enough to go into a display enclosure, and they think I am bad for using rubber maids and what not, even though I am giving them proper care and they grow healthy. Then those same people see this affluent 'net famous' person and think they are a god that does no wrong. I hope this doesn't effect kids and normalize bad habits to new hobbyist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

Interesting video detailing Brian Barczyk's many faults:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

velvetunderground said:


> I know people like him, and he leans towards children's entertainment, but Coyote Peterson and his ilk annoy me to no end


I don't mind him so much. I do think that it could be less sensational and be just as engaging because, shocker, kids like seeing wild animals. Now that Animal Planet is in the toilet and Nat Geo Wild is the only channel showing actual animal footage in an educational format, YouTube has become a new source for this. But being YouTube it has to come at you with that "WOW WE JUST FOUND AN INCREDIBLY RARE ____ AND I'M GONNA TOUCH IT!" frame.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82

Rigor Mortis said:


> I don't mind him so much. I do think that it could be less sensational and be just as engaging because, shocker, kids like seeing wild animals. Now that Animal Planet is in the toilet and Nat Geo Wild is the only channel showing actual animal footage in an educational format, YouTube has become a new source for this. But being YouTube it has to come at you with that "WOW WE JUST FOUND AN INCREDIBLY RARE ____ AND I'M GONNA TOUCH IT!" frame.


I used to love watching Animal Planet. It was the go-to channel when I was ill or stressed. Hours and hours have I spent watching it. And now? From awesome documentaries to reality tv and trash.. Just like Discovery Channel.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Andrea82 said:


> I used to love watching Animal Planet. It was the go-to channel when I was ill or stressed. Hours and hours have I spent watching it. And now? From awesome documentaries to reality tv and trash.. Just like Discovery Channel.


The channel really went downhill after Steve Irwin died.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Andrea82

Arachnophoric said:


> The channel really went downhill after Steve Irwin died.


Yeah, although he was a bit borderline doable for me to be honest. I don't like overly loud people like him or say, coyote, but his program contained a treasure on info and images.

I liked programs like Meerkat Manor or Monkey World very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Andrea82 said:


> Yeah, although he was a bit borderline doable for me to be honest. I don't like overly loud people like him or say, coyote, but his program contained a treasure on info and images.
> 
> I liked programs like Meerkat Manor or Monkey World very much


His persona definitely wasn't for everyone, but I don't think anyone can deny that he was someone who had a unwaveringly genuine passion for animals and never let the fame and cameras make him stray from why he did what he did. He was very influential in my love for strange animals growing up, and I'll never forget the day I found out he died. At least the man died doing what he loved.

I definitely was a fan of Meerkat Manor. Flower and Shakespeare were the faves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asgiliath

I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”

Reactions: Sad 11


----------



## Venom1080

Asgiliath said:


> I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”


That's disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SonsofArachne

Venom1080 said:


> That's disgusting.


I'm wondering what happened to the T after the video (I may have missed it - I had to keep fast forwarding in disgust). Clearly this dummy doesn't have the skill or interest to take care of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

SonsofArachne said:


> I'm wondering what happened to the T after the video (I may have missed it - I had to keep fast forwarding in disgust). Clearly this dummy doesn't have the skill or interest to take care of it.


She at least had the decency to return it to the store she bought it from. Unlike those neanderthals who just kill the T once it's served its purpose in the "prank".


----------



## SonsofArachne

Arachnophoric said:


> She at least had the decency to return it to the store she bought it from. Unlike those neanderthals who just kill the T once it's served its purpose in the "prank".


That's good, or as good as it can be considering it's going back to a chain store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN

Wow. It sickens me to know that people like this girl exist. I mean I guess good on her for not smashing it but God seriously! The insanity is bazonkers! I couldn’t get more than three minutes into the video. And it’s a bloody pink toe for crying out loud! They are one of the absolute cutest spiders ever. I’m REALLY glad the pet shop told her not to handle it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101

To be honest I’m mire than 100% sure that if any of us saw a tarantula crawling on our dining room tables we’d snatch it up and ask questions later...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Asgiliath said:


> I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”


I went into the comments of this video hoping to find people with common sense telling this idiot how disgusting of a thing this is to do, but nope. Just a bunch of scared girls going "omg im so scared of spiders even little ones" "this is SO SCARY" "this is like my worst fear lol"
Like for god's sake it's AN AVIC. Fluffy little fluffs! With pink shoes! They are the least scary tarantulas out there.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andrea82

Asgiliath said:


> I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”


I flagged the video. If enough of us do so the vid will be taken down. We've done this before and got a lot of videos taken down, so just flag it. 
I will not go into the NSFW content of what I think of her, but it is not good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ColletteTZ

Andrea82 said:


> I flagged the video. If enough of us do so the vid will be taken down. We've done this before and got a lot of videos taken down, so just flag it.
> I will not go into the NSFW content of what I think of her, but it is not good.


I reported it. So many things triggered me, also why put the dog so close to it!?? Such a sweet little avic just another typical YT normie that will do anything for views.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## petkokc

I know that to us this is something shocking but 95% of people don't see anything wrong with this, a lot of people don't even think spiders are animals. Lack of general knowledge is the main problem here. The girl in the video isn't an idiot for doing something like this because great majority doesn't know any better and the general media presents tarantulas in this light.

Just like the gold fish and the small bowl aquarium. It is a terrible practise that is basically an animal abuse but, in almost every movie you will see that as normal thing. Of course that majority won't know any better and consider it a good think, doesn't automatically means that they are idiots.

But imagine if the pet store instead of Avic had some old world, this video would be on the whole different level xD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

petkokc said:


> But imagine if the pet store instead of Avic had some old world, this video would be on the whole different level xD


That was my thought - she lucked out that she happened to buy a more docile species. There are a good number of NWs that wouldn't have tolerated being handled like that and gone on the defensive, let alone if she happened to buy some OW. And if that happened, I highly doubt the spider would have made it back to the pet store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

petkokc said:


> 95% of people don't see anything wrong with this





petkokc said:


> The girl in the video isn't an idiot for doing something like this because great majority doesn't know any better


I think we all understand how the majority feels about T's, but that doesn't excuse their behavior towards them and if someone thinks it's okay to use a living creature as prop for a stupid joke I feel justified in calling them dumb.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Award 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Rigor Mortis said:


> I went into the comments of this video hoping to find people with common sense telling this idiot how disgusting of a thing this is to do, but nope. Just a bunch of scared girls going "omg im so scared of spiders even little ones" "this is SO SCARY" "this is like my worst fear lol"
> Like for god's sake it's AN AVIC. Fluffy little fluffs! With pink shoes! They are the least scary tarantulas out there.


Yeah, those comments and of course just ya know, about not “hot” she is! Gross

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126

Asgiliath said:


> I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”


Oh look a dumb woman with zero respect for animals...
Look at those comments, spiders just can't catch a break.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Andrea82

petkokc said:


> I know that to us this is something shocking but 95% of people don't see anything wrong with this, a lot of people don't even think spiders are animals. Lack of general knowledge is the main problem here. The girl in the video isn't an idiot for doing something like this because great majority doesn't know any better and the general media presents tarantulas in this light.
> 
> Just like the gold fish and the small bowl aquarium. It is a terrible practise that is basically an animal abuse but, in almost every movie you will see that as normal thing. Of course that majority won't know any better and consider it a good think, doesn't automatically means that they are idiots.
> 
> But imagine if the pet store instead of Avic had some old world, this video would be on the whole different level xD


I'm sorry, but I really don't care about the majority of the world having a bad opinion on spiders. Using a live animal in a prank is wrong no matter what kind of animal it is.

Reactions: Agree 15 | Award 1


----------



## Drea

Asgiliath said:


> I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”



Well, no need for me to go to the gym today since my target heart rate is up. This is the kind of female that sets all females back 10 steps on multiple levels. She is also the kind of female that creates the saying, “you can be pretty or smart, but not both.” (No, I don’t agree with that saying but it exist because of idiots like her).

Yep, enraged just a bit. Extra rage because females like that are against everything I believe in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Venom1080

petkokc said:


> I know that to us this is something shocking but 95% of people don't see anything wrong with this, a lot of people don't even think spiders are animals. Lack of general knowledge is the main problem here. The girl in the video isn't an idiot for doing something like this because great majority doesn't know any better and the general media presents tarantulas in this light.
> 
> Just like the gold fish and the small bowl aquarium. It is a terrible practise that is basically an animal abuse but, in almost every movie you will see that as normal thing. Of course that majority won't know any better and consider it a good think, doesn't automatically means that they are idiots.
> 
> But imagine if the pet store instead of Avic had some old world, this video would be on the whole different level xD


I don't know this lady. And I agree she could be a very nice person for all I know. But what she did there is just a dumb thing to do, even if she isn't. I'm very happy she returned it to the pet store. Better than most people in this thread

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Drea

Venom1080 said:


> I don't know this lady. And I agree she could be a very nice person for all I know. But what she did there is just a dumb thing to do, even if she isn't. I'm very happy she returned it to the pet store. Better than most people in this thread


I am happy that it was returned to the pet store and hope someone who cares for the animal buys it instead. However, I do have a problem with pet stores selling animals to just anyone who walks in with cash. I get calls from our local pet stores all the time for bad “merchandise” needing a home. Missing a leg,  tail gone, sick and needs care and those animals are written off. All animals are just things to be sold and not a living creature for most pet stores.

There is one in my area that I have seen turn away customers.  They inquire about why someone wants an animal, can they meet the basic needs, things like that and if the person isn’t ready yet or should absolutely not have that animal they refuse the sale. The animals care and safety comes first. Chain stores only care about profit.

That girl should never have been sold that animal. They make really good fake spiders that would have served her prank just fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sad 1 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood

Andrea82 said:


> I'm sorry, but I really don't care about the majority of the world having a bad opinion on spiders. Using a live animal in a prank is wrong no matter what kind of animal it is.


It was a similar "purchase for a prank" incident that actually got me into the hobby.  I wasnt a fan of spiders and didnt get why one would own one...but as an animal lover, i understood the dangers and unadultetated stupidity involved in such a careless act.

A neighbor bought a rose hair and was showing it off to my brother when i walked in.  As i asked why he bought a spider, he responded by telling me he got it to prank his roomate (college kids).  He intended to *throw* it onto him.

I informed him that his prank would likely kill the animal, which could potentially live for several more decades.   When he responded that he didnt care because it would be soooo funny, I informed him he wasnt getting the t back....i commandeered the animal and still have that t to this day....that was 20 yrs ago and that t not only eliminated my phobias, but re kindled a childhood interest that led to my current room dedicated to them.  And best of all, no animals were killed by a prank that night.

I found it disgusting and completely irresponsible that the life of an animal was held with so little regard, and no respect....i found the above prank video to be just as ill concieved and wrong.

Im amazed at how little some people value the lives of animals....but i guess i shouldnt be..just look at how many dogs are treated....and theyre intelligent and actually love people back.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 6 | Award 1


----------



## Asgiliath




----------



## Tenebrarius

Asgiliath said:


>


>bugs
I stopped watched at that moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101

While I do appreciate those who try and overcome their arachnophobia this just kind of ruins the whole moment. You don’t magically stop being afraid of spiders if you have one crawl on you; it takes time and doesn’t always come right away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Minty

mantisfan101 said:


> While I do appreciate those who try and overcome their arachnophobia this just kind of ruins the whole moment. You don’t magically stop being afraid of spiders if you have one crawl on you; it takes time and doesn’t always come right away.


Exactly. It might take a little bit of bravery to allow one to crawl on you, but all people will do is spend the whole time worrying they might be bitten.


----------



## MoranDisciple

Bringing up Latrodectus death statistics? Good! Claiming that Theraphosa Sps. "Spin webs strong enough to catch birds"? Not so good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Asgiliath said:


> I hesitate to share this because it’s far beyond “cringy”


This makes me want to do a handstand, crap all over myself and inhale hot slag.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MoranDisciple

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> This makes me want to do a handstand, crap all over myself and inhale hot slag.


How are people so irrational? The guy holding the dog was in more danger than this hysterical girl and her friend ever were.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## asunshinefix

Here is my own cringy video! Unboxing of my Homeoemma chilensis a couple years ago. This is one of two times I've ever handled this spider, and she's a lot closer to the substrate than she looks, but it still makes me cringe to watch now. Not to mention my unscrupulous technique with the tongs. Cringe starts around 1:28, the first minute is just my mum and I talking.


----------



## korlash091



Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## MoranDisciple

asunshinefix said:


> Here is my own cringy video! Unboxing of my Homeoemma chilensis a couple years ago. This is one of two times I've ever handled this spider, and she's a lot closer to the substrate than she looks, but it still makes me cringe to watch now. Not to mention my unscrupulous technique with the tongs. Cringe starts around 1:28, the first minute is just my mum and I talking.


Not that cringy imo. Watching someone handle a tarantula is a hell of a lot more bearable than watching someone react to a tarantula like it's a ball of radioactive waste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82

korlash091 said:


>


My faith in the order of the world has been restored. 

'I didn't even bother him too much, was just trying to pick him up' 
Yeah, 'cobalt blue' (C.lividus) don't like to be picked up, just like everyone has been telling you, dimwit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

korlash091 said:


>


Either C. Lividus venom has very potent narcoleptic or neural effects and causes a swollen toungue or this lady is on some serious medication

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## korlash091

Urzeitmensch said:


> Either C. Lividus venom has very potent narcoleptic or neural effects and causes a swollen toungue or this lady is on some serious medication


you should see some of her earlier videos, pure gold!


----------



## Michael Guirov

And I thought "cobalt blue" referd to the colour of their legs? 

Had no idea it means your lips turn cobalt blue when your bitten lol...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

And within 1 minute "So this pretty much shows how docile all tarantulas are, atleast all the ones you can get as pets."


----------



## Arachnophoric

korlash091 said:


>


ABOUT TIME.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## The Seraph

Urzeitmensch said:


> Either C. Lividus venom has very potent narcoleptic or neural effects and causes a swollen toungue or this lady is on some serious medication


I can not remember, but I do believe that either there was an entire thread dedicated to her or she took up a lot of this thread for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN

It saddens me that there are people like her in the world.


----------



## Kron

I've gotta be honest, I find this thread about as cringe as the videos, but still great

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## corydalis

That was clearly intentional.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vulksgren

corydalis said:


> That was clearly intentional.


Why would you say that? I mean besides that stupid spoiler. If I was the owner of that male I'd be upset though, especially if I raised it from a sling. She was eyeing hard without tapping back and bolty, but ExoticsLair is a bit slow to pick up signs, but so are others (not gonna name anyone lmao).
(Edit) I've never bred before, not do I know that species, so I couldn't tell you if that is normal.


----------



## corydalis

Vulksgren said:


> Why would you say that? I mean besides that stupid spoiler. If I was the owner of that male I'd be upset though, especially if I raised it from a sling. She was eyeing hard without tapping back and bolty, but ExoticsLair is a bit slow to pick up signs, but so are others (not gonna name anyone lmao).
> (Edit) I've never bred before, not do I know that species, so I couldn't tell you if that is normal.


I think it’s quite obvious. The male was way too small, he did nothing to avoid this outcome, which was completely predictable. Not to mention he only uses one hand.. for do nothing but waving in front of animals known by their sensitivity to movement and vibrations. He just sacrificed an other MM for entertainment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

corydalis said:


> I think it’s quite obvious. The male was way too small, he did nothing to avoid this outcome, which was completely predictable. Not to mention he only uses one hand.. for do nothing but waving in front of animals kown by their sensitivity to movement and vibrations. He just sacrificed an other MM for entertainment.


Wouldn't say he purposely let the female eat the male. There are a lot of small mature males that pair just fine with larger females, where the size difference is even more ridiculous than the pair in the video.

But yeah, the male wasn't tapping (no idea why "Mr Hand" thought he was when the male was just jolting forward a few steps) and the female wasn't responding in any receptive manner either. And again, he refuses to put down that damn phone for anything, on top of clearly not being prepared to try and intervene if the female went for the male. Not that he would have had time to react even if he did, but it seemed pretty clear to me this wasn't going to have a happy ending, even without the title. A death out of negligence more than anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## corydalis

Arachnophoric said:


> Wouldn't say he purposely let the female eat the male. There are a lot of small mature males that pair just fine with larger females, where the size difference is even more ridiculous than the pair in the video.


Thats a fair point, although in that case, the risk based on the size difference became more crucial by the circumstances he created (IMO).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Do threat postures mean nothing?! I'll never understand how some people can just do things like this and it's people like me who would trip walking into my spider room and wreck everything I have.

Random guy "watch me hold this tarantula in my mouth"

Me "time to rehou.........where did you go??"

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 4


----------



## Paul1126

ThorsCarapace22 said:


>


Considering how much teasing this person  did I am so surprised the T didn't resort to biting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Paul1126 said:


> Considering how much teasing this person  did I am so surprised the T didn't resort to biting


Exactly. Iv never seen anyone blow off a threat posture so easy.


----------



## Vanessa

I don't call what the spider was doing a proper threat posture, really. Yes, she was putting up her front legs in response to having something come after her from the front, but she was not really being that defensive. There was no waving, or slapping, and I doubt that her fangs were extended at that low posture. Goes to show you how reluctant they are to bite you, because that guy was begging to be bitten.
Unfortunately, all I could think of was how many of the almost 70,000 people who watched that video decided to go out and buy a spider of their own to do that with.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

VanessaS said:


> I don't call what the spider was doing a proper threat posture, really. Yes, she was putting up her front legs in response to having something come after her from the front, but she was not really being that defensive. There was no waving, or slapping, and I doubt that her fangs were extended at that low posture. Goes to show you how reluctant they are to bite you, because that guy was begging to be bitten.
> Unfortunately, all I could think of was how many of the almost 70,000 people who watched that video decided to go out and buy a spider of their own to do that with.


Your right. It's not a solid threat posture. It still surprised me that he didn't get tagged not even once.






Holy....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul1126

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Holy....


Awful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82

corydalis said:


> That was clearly intentional.


And this is the guy that is causing an influx of new people in the hobby... I've seen two posters here that came into the hobby because of him. I'm sensing we'll be busy correcting mistaken info for some time. Again. 

The guy is a douche.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Asgiliath

WHYYYY?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mikeyspikeyz

VanessaS said:


> I don't call what the spider was doing a proper threat posture, really. Yes, she was putting up her front legs in response to having something come after her from the front, but she was not really being that defensive. There was no waving, or slapping, and I doubt that her fangs were extended at that low posture. Goes to show you how reluctant they are to bite you, because that guy was begging to be bitten.
> Unfortunately, all I could think of was how many of the almost 70,000 people who watched that video decided to go out and buy a spider of their own to do that with.



Well, hopefully they don't get an OBT...


----------



## Montgg

Not a tarantula video but still cringe af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mikeyspikeyz

miss moxie said:


> I dunno what I hate more: carelessness, ignorance, stupidity, or girls doing their make up and curling their hair before showing off their tarantulas like "Hot girls can be edgy too!!!"


It wouldn't be as bad if she just matched her skin tone....



Venom1080 said:


> What a brilliant display of idiocy.


I waited with bated breath but when it took off and ran toward his neck I almost squealed.

Edit: Oof, Didn't read time stamps, those comments were 2 years old.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101

How donpeople manage to get over those urticating bristles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88

I should really quit visiting this thread, not sure how many more brain cells I have left to lose.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Too lazy to grab the link but these 2 drag queens I like recently had an "animal wrangler" on their show. She brought an AF G. rosea and had the queens hold her. You know, several feet above the ground. I swear the next person I see holding a tarantula anything more than 1 inch above the ground is getting pile-driven into the earth's core.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

Andrea82 said:


> And this is the guy that is causing an influx of new people in the hobby... I've seen two posters here that came into the hobby because of him. I'm sensing we'll be busy correcting mistaken info for some time. Again.
> 
> The guy is a douche.


I watched the video I have never really bothered looking into breeding to me it looked unavoidable

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Also, ample cleavage is a must.
> 
> No, really. it is.


Okay, I just got another notification for the post I quoted above. So I suppose I should take a closer look at the list.

After some careful analytics, the results are in, and here are the results... 

9 people are familiar with my irreverent sense of humour, and of those, I received the all-important Arachnopets seal of approval.
2 people apparently like my assessment that ample cleavage is a must.
2 people think I am a sexist pig, and by extension believe that the 11 people I refer to above, plus the one below this point on the list I've made, are sexist pigs as well. For a total of 12 pigs.
1 person agrees in a show of solidarity, supporting my statement that ample cleavage is a must.
1 person either does not know what either "ample" is or what '"cleavage' is.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## EtienneN

What I want to know is why the heck almost none of these ‘arachnopets’ bite their stupid owners during the making of these videos. And that girl with the S dehaani, if she had been bitten in the neck she could have needed to go to the ICU! Isn’t there a saying that stupid people always appear ‘blessed’ with luck, until they aren’t anymore?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82

EtienneN said:


> What I want to know is why the heck almost none of these ‘arachnopets’ bite their stupid owners during the making of these videos. And that girl with the S dehaani, if she had been bitten in the neck she could have needed to go to the ICU! Isn’t there a saying that stupid people always appear ‘blessed’ with luck, until they aren’t anymore?


Oh definitely. I had two neighbors that were alcoholics but still drove their car and such. They ended up in a ditch like 5 times, totalled their car 4 of those times but didn't get more than a scratch. All the while, good people die everywhere. It is just not fair!


----------



## miamc12321

Montgg said:


> Not a tarantula video but still cringe af


This kid said 'I'm not a fool' but I pity da fool!  Geez!  Just... no!


----------



## Andrea82

miamc12321 said:


> This kid said 'I'm not a fool' but I pity da fool!  Geez!  Just... no!


I couldn't finish the video. Seriously. A kid, how old? 13? Younger? Holding a S.subspinipes, letting it crawl on him. That's just begging for a trip to the ER.
He disabled the comments, unfortunately. Idiot. 

Edit:
Just watched a little more... He just does it again! 'they wanted me to do it again because it went wrong' 
WHAT!?


----------



## Asgiliath

UGH WHY


----------



## Andrea82

Asgiliath said:


> UGH WHY


Mixed feelings about this one; on one hand, it is good to make people aware Theraphosids can swim and consequently do fine with a large waterdish.  But that goal was already reached within the first minute of the video, so no reason to chuck it back in the water again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

I'm pretty disgusted at how tarantulas (and other inverts/exotic pets) have become YouTube sensationalism fodder. I know that there are good invert people on there but most of it seems to be "OMFG GIANT HAIRY TARANTULA IN MY HOUSE???!! (GONE WRONG)" It simply feeds on the majority of the population's arachnophobia and teaches them nothing. Well, it teaches them that tarantulas are 1) props for videos and certainly not real animals, 2) DANGEROUS AS ALL GET OUT, and 3) definitely things you need to be afraid of. You scroll through the comments of these videos and it's nothing but "ew gross i would never touch a spider ever" "omg this is sooooo scary im so afraid of spiders!!!" "yuck" 

I'm not saying that I want every single human being to love tarantulas and have one as a pet, but I sure wish that these idiots weren't working against education. Sensationalism breeds stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PanzoN88

Rigor Mortis said:


> I'm pretty disgusted at how tarantulas (and other inverts/exotic pets) have become YouTube sensationalism fodder. I know that there are good invert people on there but most of it seems to be "OMFG GIANT HAIRY TARANTULA IN MY HOUSE???!! (GONE WRONG)" It simply feeds on the majority of the population's arachnophobia and teaches them nothing. Well, it teaches them that tarantulas are 1) props for videos and certainly not real animals, 2) DANGEROUS AS ALL GET OUT, and 3) definitely things you need to be afraid of. You scroll through the comments of these videos and it's nothing but "ew gross i would never touch a spider ever" "omg this is sooooo scary im so afraid of spiders!!!" "yuck"
> 
> I'm not saying that I want every single human being to love tarantulas and have one as a pet, but I sure wish that these idiots weren't working against education. Sensationalism breeds stupidity.


Have you noticed that the youtubers that focus on education get less views/subscribers than a channel that primarily uses tarantulas as entertainment props? It is sad really. The cringe begins with the title.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

PanzoN88 said:


> Have you noticed that the youtubers that focus on education get less views/subscribers than a channel that primarily uses tarantulas as entertainment props? It is sad really. The cringe begins with the title.


Oh definitely. Because people who wanna be spooked by spiders don't want to see a well-thought-out, educational video. That's boring. They want someone to throw a spider into a person's face and thrill them. Validate their fears.


----------



## Cherri

korlash091 said:


>


"I didn't really bother it"
"I picked it up"
Huh?


----------



## Cherri

Montgg said:


> Not a tarantula video but still cringe af


Cringy but he's 13. His parents are the stupid ones tbh.


----------



## Andrea82

Cherri said:


> "I didn't really bother it"
> "I picked it up"
> Huh?


She's not right in the head. All her videos are cringy.


----------



## EtienneN

The packaging of these slings certainly leaves something to be desired, so it's not all on the two guys in the video, but still, I feel like there is a better method to doing this. Maybe if ExoticsLair put the camera down and actually helped, his friend wouldn't have slings running all over? Also, I just could not watch all the way through. Sigh.


----------



## corydalis

EtienneN said:


> The packaging of these slings certainly leaves something to be desired, so it's not all on the two guys in the video, but still, I feel like there is a better method to doing this. Maybe if ExoticsLair put the camera down and actually helped, his friend wouldn't have slings running all over? Also, I just could not watch all the way through. Sigh.







Not to mention this one. This is some new level of negligence.


----------



## Cherri

Tenebrarius said:


> cringe


Uh oh.  She asked what I meant by cleaning my spiders enclosures.


----------



## Andrea82

Cherri said:


> Uh oh.  She asked what I meant by cleaning my spiders enclosures.


She has a couch. For her spider. Not sure if cute or cringey. But she puts that couch with the spider on her couch and doesn't look back. What the heck?


----------



## Cherri

Andrea82 said:


> She has a couch. For her spider. Not sure if cute or cringey. But she puts that couch with the spider on her couch and doesn't look back. What the heck?


What's more cringey is her handling the spider to put on the couch for views.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EtienneN

I used to like TarantulaKat before she had clickbait “all about handling” style videos. Now seeing her treat her H. chilensis like toys just makes me sad inside.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EtienneN

corydalis said:


> Not to mention this one. This is some new level of negligence.


What the hell kind of weird magic genie lamp did he have in there? He honestly seems really annoyed about everything and that’s so off putting. But seriously the rock in there too?! That’s crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 50centipede

It makes me sad seeing a lot of people keep tarantulas or other venomous creatures only to show off how "brave" they are and get public attention.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Asgiliath

EtienneN said:


> I used to like TarantulaKat before she had clickbait “all about handling” style videos. Now seeing her treat her H. chilensis like toys just makes me sad inside.


Agreed. She does a lot of handling which ya know, sets a bad example for those interested in entering the hobby.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Asgiliath

No CC so I’m not sure what’s going on but this looks...not good.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 10 | Angry 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

EL again.  But the cringe comes from his friend this time.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

You know, I used to watch EL's videos because I liked seeing OW spiders that I will likely never keep. Then I realised his husbandry sucks and he's just in it for the notoriety and I stopped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## corydalis

Rigor Mortis said:


> You know, I used to watch EL's videos because I liked seeing OW spiders that I will likely never keep. Then I realised his husbandry sucks and he's just in it for the notoriety and I stopped.


Same here. I used to like his older videos, despite of the questionable husbandry, he was much more informative, also his expressions were more laid-back/natural.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The Seraph

Asgiliath said:


> No CC so I’m not sure what’s going on but this looks...not good.


Poor things. Also, there are captions, at least for me. You are not missing anything important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feral

I never thought of myself as a masochist... until I read all the way through this thread. But here I am, at post #874. 

Has anyone seen Tarantula Kat's recent breeding video? Ugh.
She wasn't watching the breeding at all, totally doing other things. She forced the male into the female's enclosure. And to top it off, he was eating the whole time. (Admittedly, she acknowledged her mistake there. But not the other two mistakes.)

But the way she wasn't even paying attention to the tarantulas made me wanna scream!
Ugh! She's lucky that male isn't dead!

Pretty cringy.






[Edit- I always try to stay much more positive than this. I probably shouldn't have said anything, I just feel so bad for that almost-lunch male or any other animal she puts in that position... To me, it's obvious endangerment. If she keeps doing that, someone is going to end up unnecessarily dead. So I felt like I had to speak up.]

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Brachyfan

The thing with these cringey vids from Kat and EL is that they are purposefully cringey. Neither are trying to be educational like Tom Moran. It is entertainment first and foremost. 

The big knock against these channels is that inexperienced keepers would see these videos and think that is how to do things. I would respond to that by saying anyone that listens to one video and thinks that is the bible for care shouldn't be in the hobby. Take the tarantula keepers bible (Stan Shultz) for example. At the time of publication it was probably the best book you could get. Now, years after the fact it is pretty outdated in a lot of ways. Some great info on building enclosures but also things like A (C) versicolor should be kept really damp.

When I decided to get into the hobby I watched every video I could find. A lot of DD and EL. Did I learn from them? YOU BET! I  learned that OBT'S are not for me and some things about containment during rehouses. Did I get my care info from these channels? Not so much. I talk to breeders for that.

I think the outrage for some of these channels is unfounded. No one is perfect and we all make mistakes. The thing that TK, DD and EL do well is fess up to their mistakes so others can learn. 

I think if your attitude is monkey see monkey do then this hobby is not for you. But I encounter people everyday that start their journey as noobs and seek out the correct info. Pretty much everyone on this forum!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Feral

Brachyfan said:


> The thing with these cringey vids from Kat and EL is that they are purposefully cringey. Neither are trying to be educational like Tom Moran. It is entertainment first and foremost.
> 
> The big knock against these channels is that inexperienced keepers would see these videos and think that is how to do things. I would respond to that by saying anyone that listens to one video and thinks that is the bible for care shouldn't be in the hobby. Take the tarantula keepers bible (Stan Shultz) for example. At the time of publication it was probably the best book you could get. Now, years after the fact it is pretty outdated in a lot of ways. Some great info on building enclosures but also things like A (C) versicolor should be kept really damp.
> 
> When I decided to get into the hobby I watched every video I could find. A lot of DD and EL. Did I learn from them? YOU BET! I  learned that OBT'S are not for me and some things about containment during rehouses. Did I get my care info from these channels? Not so much. I talk to breeders for that.
> 
> I think the outrage for some of these channels is unfounded. No one is perfect and we all make mistakes. The thing that TK, DD and EL do well is fess up to their mistakes so others can learn.
> 
> I think if your attitude is monkey see monkey do then this hobby is not for you. But I encounter people everyday that start their journey as noobs and seek out the correct info. Pretty much everyone on this forum!


I get what you're saying, I really do, and I appreciate it. The role model thing is one aspect, yes. But this case is also about mistreating animals. I edited my post to add on about why I spoke up... I usually try to stay much more positive than this kind of thing, but to me it was such obvious endangerment that she should absolutely be called out for it. No one should get away with endangering their animals, even outside of the role model aspect.

That poor male is damned lucky to be alive.
But if she keeps doing that, tarantulas are going to end up unnecessarily dead.


----------



## Brachyfan

Feral said:


> I get what you're saying, I really do, and I appreciate it. The role model thing is one aspect, yes. But this case is also about mistreating animals. I edited my post to add on about why I spoke up... I usually try to stay much more positive than this kind of thing, but to me it was such obvious endangerment that she should absolutely be called out for it. No one should get away with endangering their animals, even outside of the role model aspect.
> 
> That poor male is damned lucky to be alive.
> But if she keeps doing that, tarantulas are going to end up unnecessarily dead.


I agree about endangerment whole heartedly and appreciate your viewpoint!

My comment was adressed to the entire thread and not the recent TK vid. Yes, the male was eating so that pairing wouldn't have worked. But the comment about her not watching the tarantulas might not be as bad as it seems. It is an edited video so no real time feed. Do you know where the females enclosure was? If it was right there where she was feeding the other ones she could be keeping an eye on it. I personally have a rule that I only work on one tarantula at a time so my reaction time is there in any scenario. Also the male did have an escape route and it's enclosure was right there.

 Breeding any tarantulas presents the risk of one getting eaten be it the female eating the male (common) or a much larger male eating the female. I would bet money that anyone who breeds has had this occur. That is tarantulas doing their thing. 

I don't put that in the same category as mistreatment or severe husbandry errors.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Feral said:


> I never thought of myself as a masochist... until I read all the way through this thread. But here I am, at post #874.
> 
> Has anyone seen Tarantula Kat's recent breeding video? Ugh.
> She wasn't watching the breeding at all, totally doing other things. She forced the male into the female's enclosure. And to top it off, he was eating the whole time. (Admittedly, she acknowledged her mistake there. But not the other two mistakes.)
> 
> But the way she wasn't even paying attention to the tarantulas made me wanna scream!
> Ugh! She's lucky that male isn't dead!
> 
> Pretty cringy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit- I always try to stay much more positive than this. I probably shouldn't have said anything, I just feel so bad for that almost-lunch male or any other animal she puts in that position... To me, it's obvious endangerment. If she keeps doing that, someone is going to end up unnecessarily dead. So I felt like I had to speak up.]


With the bigger T channels, I've noticed a disturbing lack of caution when it comes to pairing, where the tubers in question busy themselves with something else instead of being a responsible keeper and monitoring the Ts because "it takes too long". It's one thing with Poecis when they can literally take the whole day and tend to be very tolerant of each other, but a whole other ballgame with Ts with a rep for being hard on males like GBBs. Extra points when the keeper has had the female kill the males in the past.  Or just sitting there being a proverbial jerk-off that's too busy joking around and as a result watches a male get munched when if they'd been at the ready (and maybe used a tripod instead of having one hand occupied with a phone 24/7...), they'd have had plenty of time to intervene and save the male.

Perhaps I'm mistaken here, but I'd been under the impression that even though it's a completely natural part of tarantula behavior for females to cannibalize the males, it's our jobs as keepers to try and have the male's back when we send him in to "take that hill"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Feral

OH, okay, I understand now that it was specifically the TK video you were referring to, but all "tarantula tubers" collectively. I see what you're saying, I get it now.



Brachyfan said:


> It is an edited video so no real time feed. Do you know where the females enclosure was? If it was right there where she was feeding the other ones she could be keeping an eye on it. I personally have a rule that I only work on one tarantula at a time so my reaction time is there in any scenario.


I think that is an excellent rule, and the only responsible way to work with animals in my opinion. Good on you!

I'm sorry if I seem ranty, it's not directed at you. I just get sad on the tarantulas' behalf. I have such a soft spot for mature males, this kinda thing always gets me. And the normalization of an unaccepted behavior, doubly so.

.....

Yes, the video is edited, and the two enclosures were in the room (but who knows if she stayed in the room during cuts). But as far as multitasking, it's pretty clear- She specifically said she was going to do other rehouses and feedings while they were together. Then, at 8:03, she says "We rehoused my Aphonopelma auratum, we fed both of the tarantulas that molted, preserved my Aphonopelma  chalcodes mature male... and [they're] still... doing nothing!" And she didn't even mention cleaning out the one old enclosure and setting it back up again. And then she says she's going to clean up. (Which, she doesn't keep her spoods or her substrate in her living room so she'd have to leave the room to put them back. I hope to bleep that she called someone else in to watch the paired Ts while she did that! But I'm guessing she didn't, based on her replies.) And additionally she's filming the whole time, a whole other level of distraction! And then finally she checks back in with them and THEN notices that he's eating and removes him.

I mean, she wasn't even watching closely enough to see he was chewing on at snack until after all that time had passed.

In watching a second a third time to make sure, i still think it's pretty obvious that she is giving them minimal attention, at the very best.

Her response to me on YT was that everybody else multitasks, some people cohabitate them for days, and they were both well-fed so they wouldn't attack. Yeahno. We all know that's laughable. And then her next response was a bunch of nonsense stuff like how other breeders multitask so it's okay, how pulchripes are too chill to attack during mating, how she researched and talked to experienced keepers so she knows what shes doing, and that I need to learn more. Yeahno. Funny stuff.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

I'm so sad about this.






@petkokc I can't believe you continued and put the remaining spiders into new communal setups.  These are living creatures.

15 in each setup to begin just months ago (2?), and now down to 7 and 4!  53.3% and 73.3% loss.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 3


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> I'm so sad about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @petkokc I can't believe you continued and put the remaining spiders into new communal setups.  These are living creatures.
> 
> 15 in each setup to begin just months ago (2?), and now down to 7 and 4!  53.3% and 73.3% loss.


Narrow minded much? Yeah some beautiful living tarantulas forced to live together died unnecessarily but did you think of all the views that video will get? 

No. 

All hail the views.

All hail the views.

ALL HAIL THE VIEWS!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

dangerforceidle said:


> I'm so sad about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @petkokc I can't believe you continued and put the remaining spiders into new communal setups.  These are living creatures.
> 
> 15 in each setup to begin just months ago (2?), and now down to 7 and 4!  53.3% and 73.3% loss.


I agree. I like @petkokc s videos a lot and I always got the impression that he is a responsible keeper that values his Ts for more than their entertainment value.

I don't get this, though. I can see why one would try to create a communal setup with a species that is known to work as communal from some sources, especially as an educator on YT. I personally wouldn't do it because I valued my Ts life too highly but I can at least see a form of reasoning here, even though I disagree with such an experiment. If it fails at least it might stop others from recreating such a setup if published on such a big platform (ok, here I am probably by far too optimistic but I like to give the benefit of the doubt. Seriously, the comments on YT made me want to throw up).

But with this disastrous outcome I can see absolutely no reason to continue this failed endevaour. None at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brachyfan

Not sure if this was posted before but here goes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

Brachyfan said:


> Not sure if this was posted before but here goes


I've seen his vids before... I was cheering for the C.lividus to bite him already, preferably in his ear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Andrea82 said:


> I've seen his vids before... I was cheering for the C.lividus to bite him already, preferably in his ear


I was hoping for the jugular or carotid lol.


----------



## Andrea82

Brachyfan said:


> I was hoping for the jugular or carotid lol.


Nah, if the guy was bitten there and consequently raced to the ER in a critical condition because of the bite, that would have meant negative publicity for the hobby which we definitely don't need

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Andrea82 said:


> I've seen his vids before... I was cheering for the C.lividus to bite him already, preferably in his ear


C. lividus, now giving out free body piercings. Get yours today!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brachyfan

Andrea82 said:


> Nah, if the guy was bitten there and consequently raced to the ER in a critical condition because of the bite, that would have meant negative publicity for the hobby which we definitely don't need


In the end I agree about negativity surrounding the hobby. But if that guy got bit it would be the definition of social darwinism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cavedweller

I _can't stand_ videos of any kind of "scary" animal set to scare chords and horror music. Makes me feel like the owner only keeps their spider/snake/ect to seem cool and edgy, without any appreciation for the animal itself.

On the other hand, classic stoner rock gets my seal of approval:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

"I'm going to do a top 10 list of *beginner* *species* that don't crop up in all the other top 10 lists"

1st species on the list - Ephebopus cyanognathus 

At least 4 species on this list (B. emilia/B. boehmei/C. versicolor/H. chilensis are the ones that spring to mind) pop up in literally every beginner spider list and most of the rest are dwarf species which aren't recommended for beginners because of their speed and skittishness.

Bloody hell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

@Ellenantula @donniedark0   This video is in reference to your posts in the thread about keeping OW’s. 

Apologies if this has been posted before, but other noobs like me might not have seen it.  EDIT: Best watched full screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## donniedark0

ThatsUnpossible said:


> @Ellenantula @donniedark0   This video is in reference to your posts in the thread about keeping OW’s.
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted before, but other noobs like me might not have seen it.


man that is really intense !!! Lol
 Oh my gosh. I’d like to not be so jumpy if they react like that. Staying calm and collected is key. But man is that some wild stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

This one is hilarious! Specifically designed tarantula water dish? Or designed for dumb crickets! 

Love the thumbnail. Says all you need to know! Way to go howcast! Lol


----------



## donniedark0

Brachyfan said:


> This one is hilarious! Specifically designed tarantula water dish? Or designed for dumb crickets!
> 
> Love the thumbnail. Says all you need to know! Way to go howcast! Lol


I went to his store a couple times years ago on long island. Was never a fan of it. Not many pet stores can get it right for some reason.


----------



## Brachyfan

donniedark0 said:


> I went to his store a couple times years ago on long island. Was never a fan of it. Not many pet stores can get it right for some reason.


The worst I have seen is this one store that only labels their tarantulas by common names, and sketchy ones at that! I talked to the manager and his explanation was this:

80% of people that would buy a spider would be put off by labeling it with the scientific name. And the 20% that want scientific names are put off by the common name so we go with the common names cause 80% is a bigger market than 20%" 

Easy solution? Label them with both!!! 100% of the market! Yay!

But seriously... they have so many avics and all are labelled "pink toe tarantula".  Clearly different species too. The best that I saw was this one labelled "Brazillian black and grey". I enquired the species name and no one could tell me! I have never heard of a Brazillian black and grey ever. Black and white would be Nhandu coloratovillosus. Do they even know what they are selling???

Man... my head hurts after that!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Far from the worst cringe we've seen from this channel, but I was incredibly annoyed...






"_*Avicularia* laeta_"



They've been changed to Caribena for YEARS. Someone hasn't done their research...

"Just put some moss in there to retain *humidity and moisture*,"

In _that_ pill vial? Maybe I'm wrong, but even with those vent holes that looks and sounds like a recipe for Avicularia (and in this particular case, Caribena) death. 

"There doesn't have to be too much substrate because they are arboreals, but give them a little more as slings because *they do tend to burrow*..."

Something tells me despite him owning Avicularia that he's never kept them as slings.  And then the popsicle stick... seriously? _Seriously???


_

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vulksgren

Arachnophoric said:


> Far from the worst cringe we've seen from this channel, but I was incredibly annoyed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_*Avicularia* laeta_"
> 
> 
> 
> They've been changed to Caribena for YEARS. Someone hasn't done their research...
> 
> "Just put some moss in there to retain *humidity and moisture*,"
> 
> In _that_ pill vial? Maybe I'm wrong, but even with those vent holes that looks and sounds like a recipe for Avicularia (and in this particular case, Caribena) death.
> 
> "There doesn't have to be too much substrate because they are arboreals, but give them a little more as slings because *they do tend to burrow*..."
> 
> Something tells me despite him owning Avicularia that he's never kept them as slings.  And then the popsicle stick... seriously? _Seriously???
> 
> _


Ironically EL  (and Dark Den, but I dont have issues with him personally) is what got me into the hobby, absolutely loved his watering videos. I think he means well, but the popularity is likely getting to him. The more I get into this hobby and learn (thankfully from very reputable local T owners), the more I realize he isnt all cracked up as I thought. Not to mention the forced memes from 10+ years ago in his thumbnails get under my skin.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Vulksgren said:


> Ironically EL  (and Dark Den, but I dont have issues with him personally) is what got me into the hobby, absolutely loved his watering videos. I think he means well, but the popularity is likely getting to him. The more I get into this hobby and learn (thankfully from very reputable local T owners), the more I realize he isnt all cracked up as I thought. Not to mention the forced memes from 10+ years ago in his thumbnails get under my skin.


He's not all bad and I'm sure he is passionate about this hobby with good intent. He's finally getting some of his Ts in better setups, but then goes and does stuff like this. 

I still can't get over the fact that the dude does all of this stuff one-handed since the other is busy recording on his phone. Especially with the way he agitates his OWs (and I'm starting to suspect he's begun to do so intentionally), it's an accident waiting to happen. There's already been a couple close calls during rehouses. I draw a hard line when someone starts prioritizing "content" over the T's safety and wellbeing. One of these times it's really going to come back and bite him in the ... perhaps literally.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

It's been mentioned countless times already but unfortunately sensationalism gets views on YouTube and some choose to use it for their videos be it the thumbnail and/or the title.

Whilst it might be a fair representation of their particular video it more than likely WON'T be a fair representation of a tarantula.

A video I did yesterday. There's NO need to watch it. Just look at the thumbnail and title. (Doh title is cut off. The full title is "Selenocosmia arndsti update and will my Bach Ma feed on camera? ...... No.)





Now in that video I try to record my Haplopelma sp Bach Ma feeding. She comes out and makes a defensive posture.

Now I could have used a thumbnail like this 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 with the title "My crazy Bach Ma tried to attack me" but didn't and won't. She isn't crazy and didn't try to attack. She thought she was in danger so merely defended herself. She also is perfectly calm if she's left completely alone like ALL tarantulas are.

Now granted I didn't have to post a clip of her at all so to some extent I am part of the problem BUT I always respond to comments to explain tarantulas aren't AGGRESSIVE etcetera and usually speak about it in the video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

@basin79 Is it possible to edit the title of a video on YT?  Would be interesting to post a video like the one above for a month with the factual title, then either re-post it or change the title to the crazy Bach Ma attack type of title and see how many views it would get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

ThatsUnpossible said:


> @basin79 Is it possible to edit the title of a video on YT?  Would be interesting to post a video like the one above for a month with the factual title, then either re-post it or change the title to the crazy Bach Ma attack type of title and see how many views it would get.


Yes a title can be changed. I've absolutely no doubt the crazy thumbnail/title will get vastly more views.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

Arachnophoric said:


> Far from the worst cringe we've seen from this channel, but I was incredibly annoyed...


I wasn’t sure if he squashed that sling (the first one) a little bit when he was trying to get it out of the tissue paper?


----------



## Brachyfan

Here's anther one I just stumbled on today. Not too cringey but jeez... put the phone down! That's a pokie!

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Brachyfan said:


> Here's anther one I just stumbled on today. Not too cringey but jeez... put the phone down! That's a pokie!


Very cringey, that could've been done much more quickly and easily if he didn't feel the need to film it like an absolute wasteman.

Also, I checked out his channel and my eyes are still rolling from reading the stupid shock value clickbait titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

The Grym Reaper said:


> Very cringey, that could've been done much more quickly and easily if he didn't feel the need to film it like an absolute wasteman.
> 
> Also, I checked out his channel and my eyes are still rolling from reading the stupid shock value clickbait titles.


Haven't checked out his other videos. That bad eh?

I agree that it could have been handled in a more timely fashion... but anyone chasing a pokie around has more guts than me lol.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Brachyfan said:


> Haven't checked out his other videos. That bad eh?


Yeah, lots of stuff like:

"[Insert synonym for "large" here, sometimes in all caps] [Insert animal here] [insert activity here]" Not necessarily in that order though.

E.g. COLOSSAL monitor walks around.



Brachyfan said:


> I agree that it could have been handled in a more timely fashion... but anyone chasing a pokie around has more guts than me lol.


Tbh, when my C. huahini female decided to do a runner around my bedroom instead of her new enclosure my first thought wasn't "Yeah, I should grab my phone and record this, if I whack it on YouTube with a clickbait title then hopefully it'll go viral".

I just recaptured her, put her into her new enclosure and made this out of some older pictures of her once my heart rate had returned to something vaguely normal.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

@Brachyfan  The follow up is even worse!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## fried rice

Any video that shows a tarantula on someone’s face is cringy. Nobody should put an animal on their face. The people who do this aren’t brave, they are dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

fried rice said:


> Any video that shows a tarantula on someone’s face is cringy. Nobody should put an animal on their face. The people who do this aren’t brave, they are dumb.


Half the photos with #tarantula on Instagram are people with their spider on their face/head. Makes my soul hurt.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

I don't know if y'all have seen this, but shoo wee.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## fried rice

Rigor Mortis said:


> Half the photos with #tarantula on Instagram are people with their spider on their face/head. Makes my soul hurt.


I agree. They think that they are so brave and edgy, but it’s dangerous to them and the tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aarachnid

The Grym Reaper said:


> Tbh, when my C. huahini female decided to do a runner around my bedroom instead of her new enclosure my first thought wasn't "Yeah, I should grab my phone and record this, if I whack it on YouTube with a clickbait title then hopefully it'll go viral".


That isn’t something I’d brag about. Spiders are expensive, and you aren’t doing anything to get a ROI!!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

aarachnid said:


> That isn’t something I’d brag about. Spiders are expensive, and you aren’t doing anything to get a ROI!!


I'm not sure if you misread that prior to replying or are actually attempting to have a go at me for focusing entirely on recapturing an escaped spider rather than half-arsedly filming myself attempting to recapture an escaped spider in the hope of landing big-boy YouTube views.


----------



## dangerforceidle

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm not sure if you misread that prior to replying or are actually attempting to have a go at me for focusing entirely on recapturing an escaped spider rather than half-arsedly filming myself attempting to recapture an escaped spider in the hope of landing big-boy YouTube views.


I think their comment was meant sarcastically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aarachnid

It was! I didn’t mean to offend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

aarachnid said:


> It was! I didn’t mean to offend.


My bad, no worries, my sarcasm detector doesn't even work IRL let alone in text

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TOD LEBLANC

petkokc said:


> No one linked my videos...very nice :'D


Your videos are pretty good, and very informative. One of my favorite channels

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

TOD LEBLANC said:


> Your videos are pretty good, and very informative. One of my favorite channels


He's been added since his last appearance for the _N. incei_ communal update video.  Horrendous lack of respect for animals in his care, despite his insistence otherwise.  His actions say it all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82

Rigor Mortis said:


> Half the photos with #tarantula on Instagram are people with their spider on their face/head. Makes my soul hurt.


Yeah, and it doesn't help that Billy Eilish puts one in her mouth for a music video

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brachyfan

ThatsUnpossible said:


> @Brachyfan  The follow up is even worse!


Watched that one last night...good god!!!:wideyed:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brachyfan

This is super cringe. Not tarantula but spider based. And this dude has been partaking in something lol!


----------



## Rigor Mortis

This, ugh. Why do people insist on making their spider enclosures "pretty" for humans? Good luck with your dead spiders, dude.


----------



## PanzoN88

Can someone explain why I keep visiting this thread? Brain cells do not grow on trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SonsofArachne

PanzoN88 said:


> Can someone explain why I keep visiting this thread? Brain cells do not grow on trees.


It reminds me of going on political sites that I don't agree with - I do it then I'm thinking 'Why am I torturing myself with this stupidity?'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fried rice




----------



## KaroKoenig

Rigor Mortis said:


> This, ugh. Why do people insist on making their spider enclosures "pretty" for humans? Good luck with your dead spiders, dude.


There are a lot of things that can be associated with that "dude"s track record. Except dead spiders. I would agree there's just a tad little substrate in one or two of the enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis

KaroKoenig said:


> There are a lot of things that can be associated with that "dude"s track record. Except dead spiders. I would agree there's just a tad little substrate in one or two of the enclosures.


Eh, touché. I'm just not a fan of tarantula enclosures covered in plants and rocks and crap just to make it look prettier for people and less safe for the animals since those enclosures usually have about 0.5" of substrate. I enjoy simplicity in my spider's homes.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SonsofArachne

Rigor Mortis said:


> Eh, touché. I'm just not a fan of tarantula enclosures covered in plants and rocks and crap just to make it look prettier for people and less safe for the animals since those enclosures usually have about 0.5" of substrate. I enjoy simplicity in my spider's homes.


That kind of enclosure is much more prevalent in Europe. You don't see it nearly as much in the US. Personally I think it detracts from the "star" of the enclosure, the tarantula itself.


----------



## Thekla

This is so wrong on so many levels, it hurts (at least as much as it hurt the guy in the video) 






Huge thanks to @birdspidersCH for putting things right and calling them out on their false information!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vancwa

What some people will do for money...


----------



## Asgiliath

Thekla said:


> This is so wrong on so many levels, it hurts (at least as much as it hurt the guy in the video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to @birdspidersCH for putting things right and calling them out on their false information!


Coyote Peterson wannabes (but why would you "wannabe"?) 

My dad is actually friends with his sister though. Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

Asgiliath said:


> Coyote Peterson wannabes (but why would you "wannabe"?)


Beat me to it. Isn't one guy going around getting bit/stung and exaggerating the effects, and providing misinformation, enough? But now that I see this was on the History Channel, I'm not surprised. Misinformation is kinda their thing now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Agent T

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> I don't know if y'all have seen this, but shoo wee.


Yo!!!!

Reactions: Angry 1


----------



## AlexVevo

The comments make me sick...



Agent T said:


> Yo!!!!


I actually feel physically disgusted... How do the people in the comments find nothing wrong with this?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

That guy deserves to have his hands itch intensely for months upon months. What an idiot. And I feel sorry for that poor spider...just trying to defend itself from a predator grabbing it.


----------



## Craig73

Did I just get punked?

(Very first video) Forty seconds in was as far as I could go...I really thought I could go the duration until she said...and I quote...” I really don’t handle them that often, but this goes to show how docile they can be, at least the ones you can get as pets”.

Hell if I’m going back to the source if I did transcribe that wrong.


----------



## aarachnid

spideyspinneret78 said:


> That guy deserves to have his hands itch intensely for months upon months. What an idiot. And I feel sorry for that poor spider...just trying to defend itself from a predator grabbing it.


He also went from “Ive never done this before” to “This is how you pinch grab” in less than five min.


----------



## rusted180

cant stand this guy.... the T's gonna drown... good luck feeding him in that huge enclosure. sorry if this was already posted ..






this guy almost dropped the poor thing as he was releasing it in the enclosure... jeez..

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

rusted180 said:


> cant stand this guy.... the T's gonna drown... good luck feeding him in that huge enclosure. sorry if this was already posted ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy almost dropped the poor thing as he was releasing it in the enclosure... jeez..


Those poor spiders. Completely wrong setups. I feel like this guy is trying, but just has no clue what he's doing unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rusted180

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Those poor spiders. Completely wrong setups. I feel like this guy is trying, but just has no clue what he's doing unfortunately.


no kidding... passionate, but has his head in the wrong places. he seem to have stop producing vids, which is good. last thing i want is for someone to see his vids and say " oh wow! i can put my T in one of those??!!?
he also mentions that he'll do a follow up video on that setup but never did. i guess his T ended up drowning and was too shameful to post a follow up vid.

the second vid is too much in the end.... i mean... u got a OW ur trying to prod into the final enclosure and ur holding it up on a lid supported by a paintbrush. obviously looks like it's going to tilt over. He's lucky. could've gotten bit.
oh yea.. not to mention he put a burrower into an arboreal enclosure.. dang man..


----------



## spideyspinneret78

rusted180 said:


> no kidding... passionate, but has his head in the wrong places. he seem to have stop producing vids, which is good. last thing i want is for someone to see his vids and say " oh wow! i can put my T in one of those??!!?
> he also mentions that he'll do a follow up video on that setup but never did. i guess his T ended up drowning and was too shameful to post a follow up vid.
> 
> the second vid is too much in the end.... i mean... u got a OW ur trying to prod into the final enclosure and ur holding it up on a lid supported by a paintbrush. obviously looks like it's going to tilt over. He's lucky. could've gotten bit.
> oh yea.. not to mention he put a burrower into a arboreal enclosure.. dang man..


I really wish people would actually do research on each animal they get before they keep it as a pet. Especially exotic pets like reptiles, amphibians, and inverts. So many end up sick, stressed, or dead because people don't know what they're doing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

rusted180 said:


> no kidding... passionate, but has his head in the wrong places. he seem to have stop producing vids, which is good. last thing i want is for someone to see his vids and say " oh wow! i can put my T in one of those??!!?
> he also mentions that he'll do a follow up video on that setup but never did. i guess his T ended up drowning and was too shameful to post a follow up vid.


I think he commented on the LP vid saying that someone's buying his entire collection so hopefully they'll all be going to someone who actually knows their stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rusted180

rusted180 said:


> no kidding... passionate, but has his head in the wrong places. he seem to have stop producing vids, which is good. last thing i want is for someone to see his vids and say " oh wow! i can put my T in one of those??!!?
> he also mentions that he'll do a follow up video on that setup but never did. i guess his T ended up drowning and was too shameful to post a follow up vid.
> 
> the second vid is too much in the end.... i mean... u got a OW ur trying to prod into the final enclosure and ur holding it up on a lid supported by a paintbrush. obviously looks like it's going to tilt over. He's lucky. could've gotten bit.
> oh yea.. not to mention he put a burrower into an arboreal enclosure.. dang man..





spideyspinneret78 said:


> I really wish people would actually do research on each animal they get before they keep it as a pet. Especially exotic pets like reptiles, amphibians, and inverts. So many end up sick, stressed, or dead because people don't know what they're doing.


I felt the same when i used to keep salt water reef aquariums.... u'd have some keeping an el with clown fishes and claim it's okay.... but give it time... ur nice designer clowns WILL get eaten sooner or later... or you would have some keepers getting a sally lightfoot grab living with a maxima clam.... oh boy.... $100 lunch from a $10 crab...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AvicRugby09

Going through this thread made me upset. And I thought the reptile community had too many idiots wavering their cobras around.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jmanbeing93

SonsofArachne said:


> Beat me to it. Isn't one guy going around getting bit/stung and exaggerating the effects, and providing misinformation, enough? But now that I see this was on the History Channel, I'm not surprised. Misinformation is kinda their thing now.


Sad but true, I used to really like History Channel growing up, when it had decent documentaries and such. They went way too far with the Ancient Aliens and Pawn Stars. Now it's completely unwatchable and that's a crying shame.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Asgiliath

Literal Avic death trap!

Reactions: Sad 1 | Angry 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Ic4ru577

Asgiliath said:


> Literal Avic death trap!


I must tip my hat to the Bio Dude. He is so awesome in converting and arborial T into terrestial T. Soon enough you will see the pink toe turn black and curled

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

Ic4ru577 said:


> I must tip my hat to the Bio Dude. He is so awesome in converting and arborial T into terrestial T. Soon enough you will see the pink toe turn black and curled


I'm so happy he gave that arboreal T a terrestrial hide. 'Cause ya know like he said Pink Toes like to use that terrestrial hide for the humidity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlexVevo

Rigor Mortis said:


> Just the title of this video is cringy. Lots of Dark Den dislike here lately but this just makes me roll my eyes. You're supposed to be a semi-educational channel on Ts but sure let's reference _that _with your title, lol.


That's not really that bad though like whats wrong with having joke titles every once in a while. Besides the title basically says what the video is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexVevo

Fear Factor in general is just an awful show. Sadly this isn't even the worse they've done...


----------



## rusted180

i wanna punch this youtuber out! i believe he's also on this board. scumbag man... i was so sad to watch this.. i almost didnt want to share... but i guess this is another cringe video...

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Royalty

rusted180 said:


> i wanna punch this youtuber out! i believe he's also on this board. scumbag man... i was so sad to watch this.. i almost didnt want to share... but i guess this is another cringe video...


I think it counts only so many seconds in before a "view" is counted so you can report a video without giving it a "view".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jess S

rusted180 said:


> i wanna punch this youtuber out! i believe he's also on this board. scumbag man... i was so sad to watch this.. i almost didnt want to share... but i guess this is another cringe video...


That was horrific. Those poor creatures. Neither of them wanted to fight. He literally had to start poking at the scorpion's tail to provoke a reaction.

 God, it was heart rending seeing that poor vonwirthi (I think?) desperately trying to climb the glass to get away.  How can anyone be so cruel to torture animals for no reason like that?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Angry 1


----------



## rusted180

Thats why... i wish i can punch this guy out! What a douche. 
Too bad i cant point out who he is. He's a board member that made that video.
He shared another vid where an asian forest scorp gets eaten by a centipede. Thats how i found this scandalous video cuz the next video on queue  was this one.. Shared it few years back thinking we'll like it but ended up getting hate for it instead. 
Man.. what the hell! Glad he doesn't come around anymore. 
How would he feel if he was stuck in a 10x10 space with a scared lion. 
What goes around comes around.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## KaroKoenig

What's most irritating: the background music is the same as Alex from Tarantula Haven uses for his intro. 

Most surprising: the sheer amount of nagging you have to actually get something like an attack out of any of the two. Such peaceful creatures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul1126

rusted180 said:


> .. Shared it few years back thinking we'll like it but ended up getting hate for it instead


He thought posting his awful videos on a forum full of people that love arachnifs would enjoy his content?
Really says a lot...


----------



## NorseDad

I stumbled on this one today.  The guy claims the video is for informational purposes only, and then says that the hairs on tarantulas are poisonous....


----------



## basin79

The very worse thing you can do is watch videos like this. ANY interaction equals good. A thumbs down ISN'T a bad thing for youtube video, it's interaction.


----------



## aarachnid

I’m a little in awe that nobody wants to out an animal abuser. I guess I’d like to make sure I’m not taking advice from or giving my business to a person who does that.


----------



## robin8eye

efmp1987 said:


> Here's another. Knowing the speed of Old Worlds, that T could've lunged at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Owner disabled sharing probably. Scared to get trashed by other keepers. LMAO.


ohhh my god that pissed me off so much. she was in a huge threat posture and he kept moving his hand closer and poking at her.
"WhY ArE yOu BeInG sO mEaN?" because you took her from her home and started to play with her like a puppy.
idiot omg


----------



## Jess S

Lol I've seen that video before, how he didn't get bit....


----------



## robin8eye

terrible. he is making this A. avicularia swim in his tub. the T clearly wants to get out but he keeps moving it in. at one point he stirs it like a pot of f@#king soup.

Reactions: Sad 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Jess S

robin8eye said:


> terrible. he is making this A. avicularia swim in his tub. the T clearly wants to get out but he keeps moving it in. at one point he stirs it like a pot of f@#king soup.


This guy is so obsessed with "acquatic spiders" the next video is his "diving" H gigas smh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Sizzlipede

Have we all seen the “_S. cal_ in the mouth” guy trying to become the first death by T?

I thought it was CGI at first but it’s real. He does the same thing with wasps, assassin bugs, and god knows what else. And thanks Jesus in every post. Pretty sure Jesus will be laughing right along with Darwin when the inevitable happens after he goes for the ultimate view count and sticks a _Chironex fleckeri _in there.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79

I'll type it again. By posting these "cringy tarantula videos" you'll be giving the creators hundreds/thousands of views. 

So they'll look at those views and think that vid did well. I'll make another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## coolnweird

aarachnid said:


> I’m a little in awe that nobody wants to out an animal abuser. I guess I’d like to make sure I’m not taking advice from or giving my business to a person who does that.


As much as I agree with you, I believe calling out specific people or businesses is against the Arachnoboards TOS, and you risk getting banned if you choose to share that info anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyJ

Yo.... Like what in the actual hell are these dudes thinking.... This ones a new one.. Whole vid is SUPER CRINGE. Skip to 7:45 to see P. Metallica bite. Or watch up until that point and still be speechless for this type of disregard and disrespect with such beautiful animals.. Here's the actual vid....

Reactions: Angry 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

DirtyJ said:


> Yo.... Like what in the actual hell are these dudes thinking.... This ones a new one.. Whole vid is SUPER CRINGE. Skip to 7:45 to see P. Metallica bite. Or watch up until that point and still be speechless for this type of disregard and disrespect with such beautiful animals.. Here's the actual vid....


Those stupid bastards willing to risk their T’s safety for a caring video.


----------



## basin79

DirtyJ said:


> Yo.... Like what in the actual hell are these dudes thinking.... This ones a new one.. Whole vid is SUPER CRINGE. Skip to 7:45 to see P. Metallica bite. Or watch up until that point and still be speechless for this type of disregard and disrespect with such beautiful animals.. Here's the actual vid....


Or better still DON'T watch so you don't give them VIEWS as that's all they want. More views will just mean MORE vids. 

This thread while made in good faith will have given all the awful vids loads of views they'd have never of got through exposure on here. 

So more vids will be made because when the owners look at what vid did best it will the these.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eva

Not  sure if this has been shared already, but I've just come across this person:





This is apparently an after-molt bath or something.
Not the first time he's chased this poor T around his room either:
Escapes seem to be his thing, judging by the video gallery on his YT channel.
Very responsible dude indeed...


----------



## robin8eye

this makes me so mad. thats a phoneutria! one of the most dangerous spiders. this idiot is waving his fingers and a stick close to its OBVIOUS threat posture. SMH.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

robin8eye said:


> this makes me so mad. thats a phoneutria! one of the most dangerous spiders. this idiot is waving his fingers and a stick close to its OBVIOUS threat posture. SMH.


Wow.....what an idiot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bobbibink

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Wow.....what an idiot.


It would’ve been so satisfying if he’d gotten bit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Matt Man

basin79 said:


> I'll type it again. By posting these "cringy tarantula videos" you'll be giving the creators hundreds/thousands of views.
> 
> So they'll look at those views and think that vid did well. I'll make another.


agreed. They are all dead to me. I don't look, don't watch etc.... 
by a couple responses above I am glad I don't


----------



## Edan bandoot

I wish they would do these handling things with less common true spiders so we could know the venom potency of them.

Someone has to be bitten to know lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Neonblizzard

Venom1080 said:


> I see em all the time. Link them here so we can get mad together.
> 
> Here's this for starters....


Spectacular. I wouldn't trade the 20 minutes i just spent if i could get 40 back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neonblizzard

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Some more cringe I found on the internet, while looking for videos on B.Klaasi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Start at 11:34 and tell me what is wrong with this scene.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Owner manages to get B.Klaasi to bite 2:18-2:20, quit poking it in the face.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Risky, all the more incentive for me to not handle T's, period.)


I've never seen a fatter pair of T's iin my life


----------



## Jess S

Neonblizzard said:


> I've never seen a fatter pair of T's iin my life


Sadly (or maybe not!) the last video had been taken down by the time I saw your post.

Thanks for linking the second video though. Gives a very good demonstration to anyone thinking of handling, that you need to check mood first. That straw could've been a finger.
Or even better, don't handle at all!

Edit:. Just realized I'm replying to a reply!
The original post is 4 years old but the OP @Jmanbeing93, seems to still use the boards. Cheers anyways!


----------



## ArchMage

basin79 said:


> Or better still DON'T watch so you don't give them VIEWS as that's all they want. More views will just mean MORE vids.
> 
> This thread while made in good faith will have given all the awful vids loads of views they'd have never of got through exposure on here.
> 
> So more vids will be made because when the owners look at what vid did best it will the these.


A simple solution to this is to make sure you give the video a thumbs down which will affect the traffic they receive. If the video is especially bad (like that Avic swimming video up above or this person getting bit due to poor husbandry) then make sure to leave a comment saying how bad it is so anyone that stumbles across it will hopefully see the problem. Hope that the creator is receptive to fix their mistakes or if they are purely doing it for content, they will make new videos regardless of new views or not. Unfortunately lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

ArchMage said:


> A simple solution to this is to make sure you give the video a thumbs down which will affect the traffic they receive. If the video is especially bad (like that Avic swimming video up above or this person getting bit due to poor husbandry) then make sure to leave a comment saying how bad it is so anyone that stumbles across it will hopefully see the problem. Hope that the creator is receptive to fix their mistakes or if they are purely doing it for content, they will make new videos regardless of new views or not. Unfortunately lol.


That's simply not true. Hence my post. ANY interaction on a youtube video equals a positive as it's interaction. So a video with 10k dislikes is better than a video with 9k likes in the youtube algorithm. Same goes with a comment. It's again interaction and just bumps the video up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## ArchMage

basin79 said:


> That's simply not true. Hence my post. ANY interaction on a youtube video equals a positive as it's interaction. So a video with 10k dislikes is better than a video with 9k likes in the youtube algorithm. Same goes with a comment. It's again interaction and just bumps the video up.


Has Youtube gave an official response on "any interaction" being a boost in the algorithm? I know comments and sharing increase interactions but from my understanding, likes/dislikes only affects your personal preference algorithm and some content creator's commenting about certain videos getting shadowbanned/delisted if the like/dislike ratio becomes too negative. It's all speculation though since AFAIK Youtube hasn't given an response on the matter or how likes/dislikes affect anything. There are some academic papers on it but that is still speculative and correlation doesn't always mean that is how the AI works.

My apologies if they have released a statement. I still think commenting criticisms and pointing out the problems of the videos, along with upvoting already made comments that highlight the issues of husbandry (or flat out animal abuse in some of these..) is a lot more beneficial rather than avoiding them. A simple comment can help a potential newbie or save a future T. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Dumu

If you have a Quest 2, find David Attenborough's Micro Monsters. The Deadly Lullaby episode is worth a look. Not really a "cringe worthy" video, but it did make me shudder.


----------



## Eva

Not sure this classifies as it is not cringeworthy in the same way as a cuddle fest video or any other inexperienced handling footage, but here you go...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Eva said:


> Not sure this classifies as it is not cringeworthy in the same way as a cuddle fest video or any other inexperienced handling footage, but here you go...


Poor spiders. Especially the freshly molted one.


----------



## Ungoliant

ArchMage said:


> Has Youtube gave an official response on "any interaction" being a boost in the algorithm? I know comments and sharing increase interactions but from my understanding, likes/dislikes only affects your personal preference algorithm and some content creator's commenting about certain videos getting shadowbanned/delisted if the like/dislike ratio becomes too negative. It's all speculation though since AFAIK Youtube hasn't given an response on the matter or how likes/dislikes affect anything. There are some academic papers on it but that is still speculative and correlation doesn't always mean that is how the AI works.


YouTube is pretty tight-lipped about how the recommendation algorithm works, because they don't want people gaming the system, and due to the involvement of machine learning, they may not even fully _understand_ how it works.  Speaking generally, the algorithm is designed to keep eyeballs on the (monetized?) content and thereby maximize ad revenue.






When viewed through that lens, an "unpopular" video that is getting a lot of dislikes and critical comments appears to be just as engaging as a popular video with a high number of likes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blueandbluer

This bite vid by Rob C is like nightmare fuel to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccTroi

tarantula kat is cringe hahahahahhaahhaah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ColeopteraC

ccTroi said:


> tarantula kat is cringe hahahahahhaahhaah


I mean she does the job of making the T hobby appealing and is a decent communicator.

She also does so in a less ‘$500 blue rare tarantula bites me and goes missing !!’ type way which is beneficial.

Her enclosures raise a couple of concerns and you could describe some of her care as slightly amateurish but there is much, much worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

